# (SPOILERS) IPSY MARCH 2013



## chelsbot92 (Feb 20, 2013)

So I know it would be way too early to be thinking about next month's Ipsy's glam bag, BUT February is the shortest month of the year! Yay so not much longer to wait girls! So that also means not much longer for spoilers! And am I ever ready to be spoiled! So what are you guys wanting to see in March's glam bag?


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chelsbot92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I know it would be way too early to be thinking about next month's Ipsy's glam bag, BUT February is the shortest month of the year! Yay so not much longer to wait girls! So that also means not much longer for spoilers! And am I ever ready to be spoiled! So what are you guys wanting to see in March's glam bag?


 I hate February. LOL Only a week left for the month!


----------



## JamieO (Feb 20, 2013)

I definitely want to see some different things...I think we are set for eyeliners and mascaras for, like, ever. A really good, pretty emerald shadow would be awesome. Also, still looking for that blush, Ipsy peeps! AND NOT ON A SHEET! I would be cool with a powder, cream, or lip/cheek tint type thing. Maybe a pretty pastel polish for Easter?


----------



## cari12 (Feb 20, 2013)

Something in the emerald green would be fun for sure! And pastels for Easter too. 

Really, I didn't like the February bag at all so I'm thinking anything will be an improvement for me ;-)


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 20, 2013)

Feb just seems to be a bad month for Ipsy, given what I've seen/read about last year's Feb bag!  It was my least fave bag, but I didn't hate it. For March, I just want them to go all-out emerald.  Green bag, green eyeliner/shadow, green nail polish... and yeah, a nice pretty blush because we haven't had one yet!

However, we did get a big surprise with them "teasing" a pink sparkly bag for Feb on their FB and then sending us what I affectionately refer to as the "S&amp;M Bag".  So I'm not going to be surprised if they send out something completely unexpected.  Like a bright orange bag. (Ipsy, I swear I'm kidding! Do NOT send us an orange bag!!!)

I hope they stick with green.


----------



## Marissa Covitt (Feb 20, 2013)

i must be the only one who loved the feb bag!

anyways, i agree it's time for blush. I'd also like to see a cool lip balm product. I know earlier subscribers already got an eyebrow gel, but i need one.

enough eyeliners, mascaras and primers.

also myglam is not on trend. i wish they would be, but they never send out trends


----------



## meaganola (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Feb just seems to be a bad month for Ipsy, given what I've seen/read about last year's Feb bag!  It was my least fave bag, but I didn't hate it. For March, I just want them to go all-out emerald.  Green bag, green eyeliner/shadow, green nail polish... and yeah, a nice pretty blush because we haven't had one yet!
> 
> ...


 I despise the color orange (I have such horrifically bad associations with it that merely seeing the color can set off a nasty headache.  Strangely, the scent and flavor are okay), but it would actually be kind of appropriate for St. Patrick's Day.  The Irish flag is green, white and orange (on the other hand, there's a strong history with the color orange and Irish *Protestants*, and they're not exactly big on saints).  But I do hope for green just because I love that color.  I'm good for emerald cream polish thanks to Birchbox, but a shimmery or glittery green would be fantastic, as would a emerald green eyeshadow or eyeliner pencil, especially since one of the big trends for spring is supposed to be bright eye color, and extra-especially on the top lid.


----------



## lovepink (Feb 20, 2013)

Ooh green eyeline would be awesome!  I hope this March's bag is an improvement over the flower power, 60s version of last year that smells like gasoline to this day no matter what I have done to it (washed it, left it outside to air out, dryer sheets etc)



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I despise the color orange (I have such horrifically bad associations with it that merely seeing the color can set off a nasty headache.  Strangely, the scent and flavor are okay), but it would actually be kind of appropriate for St. Patrick's Day.  The Irish flag is green, white and orange (on the other hand, there's a strong history with the color orange and Irish *Protestants*, and they're not exactly big on saints).  But I do hope for green just because I love that color.  I'm good for emerald cream polish thanks to Birchbox, but a shimmery or glittery green would be fantastic, as would a emerald green eyeshadow or eyeliner pencil, especially since one of the big trends for spring is supposed to be bright eye color, and extra-especially on the top lid.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Feb 21, 2013)

I'd love to see some bright colors!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Feb 21, 2013)

I agree with the green bag but I would love to see those coin bag type clasp.



  Image via Etsy store: coryrenee

Again - I want to see a real blush (maybe as the full item a blush and contour set)

ELF has them:





A green eyeshadow or eyeliner

A lip scrubbie 

A makeup mist that sets your make up

A really nice facial mask for sensitive skin (that way everyone can enjoy)


----------



## page5 (Feb 21, 2013)

I love the bag with a clasp idea! I'm hoping for a see through bag this year too along with a blush.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Feb 21, 2013)

I love the coin bag clasp idea.


----------



## chelsbot92 (Feb 21, 2013)

I really loved the gel liner from February's bag. The Pixi primer just smelled awful and they could've given us something better than lash cards. That was just crappy. The mascra and the eye shadow was so so,

For March I really wanna see:

Matte lip gloss or lip stick

Powder highlighter (I've already found a great liquid one I love, which is Benefit High Beam ITS AMAZING)

Some blush (And not just sheets of blush)

More nail polish

And more hair or body products


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 21, 2013)

I would love a lip scrub! I am obsessed with my lips for some reason right now- trying to break a bad habit of biting them and I need moisturizing stuff for my lips.

I hope this month is great, can't wait to see some spoilers!


----------



## katlyne (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm actually laying off my subs for march because I'm broke and really really really want to buy some stuff from ulta's 21 days of beauty. but if I were getting march: first off, it should be st. patrick's themed to the MAX


_deep_ green polish
_*an effing blush(why don't subs pay attention to that???), I'd be good with anything thats not on a sheet!*_ 
deep deep deep green liner or shadow
something gold. they could send a *gold glitter liner *_instead _of a green one and give us a green shadow(maybe with tips on how to do a "green makeup look")
a lipstick(*creme*. not shimmer, not sheer, not an effing gloss) that matched the blush(that I'm hoping would be pink, perhaps an intense pink that you need to be light handed when applying)


----------



## ohreally (Feb 21, 2013)

A blush would be good! Elf makes GREAT baked blushes and they are super cheap. And I think those coin purses are really cute, I wouldn't mind one of those. Hopefully in a color that isn't so dark, and maybe with a pattern? The bags themselves have been lame lately.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 21, 2013)

I would love a gold eyeliner for March and an emerald green eyeshadow.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ohreally* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A blush would be good! Elf makes GREAT baked blushes and they are super cheap. And I think those coin purses are really cute, I wouldn't mind one of those. Hopefully in a color that isn't so dark, and maybe with a pattern? The bags themselves have been lame lately.


 I would. ELF is WAY too cheap of a brand to align with and when I think ELF in a subscription box I think GoGoGirlfriend. LOL If we got a blush I'd want a blush from a higher end brand - not necessarily prestige - but at least higher end drugstore.


----------



## Baberanza (Feb 21, 2013)

commenting to save for updates///


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Feb 21, 2013)

> I'm actually laying off my subs for march because I'm broke and really really really want to buy some stuff from ulta's 21 days of beauty. but if I were getting march: first off, it should be st. patrick's themed to the MAX
> _deep_ green polish
> _*an effing blush(why don't subs pay attention to that???), I'd be good with anything thats not on a sheet!*_
> deep deep deep green liner or shadow
> ...


 Yes! This bag sounds perfect. ELF was mentioned and I would be pissed if I received that from a sub and honestly I' m not too picky


----------



## iPretty949 (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chelsbot92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really loved the gel liner from February's bag. The Pixi primer just smelled awful and they could've given us something better than lash cards. That was just crappy. The mascra and the eye shadow was so so,


 I agree with the lash cards too. I remember Michelle Phan doing a tutorial how to use business cards as lash cards, so for me, they do not give weight to the awesomeness of the bag.


----------



## katlyne (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes! This bag sounds perfect. ELF was mentioned and I would be pissed if I received that from a sub and honestly I' m not too picky


 lol. I should go work for ipsy. lol. yeahhh I wouldn't want an E.L.F. blush simply because I have so many. lol I have a few of their studio blushes and a few of their baked blushes. theyre alright. I just prefer my wet n' wild mellow wine to any of them.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Feb 21, 2013)

I have a ton of blush from subs.
 I am never going to use it all.



> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm actually laying off my subs for march because I'm broke and really really really want to buy some stuff from ulta's 21 days of beauty. but if I were getting march: first off, it should be st. patrick's themed to the MAX
> 
> ...


----------



## katlyne (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a ton of blush from subs.
> 
> I am never going to use it all.


 what do you sub to?????


----------



## meaganola (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm actually laying off my subs for march because I'm broke and really really really want to buy some stuff from ulta's 21 days of beauty. but if I were getting march: first off, it should be st. patrick's themed to the MAX
> 
> ...


 Ooh, yes on an intense pink cream lip color (*not* a blush person over here *at all*).  But I'm thinking more of a hot pink if not straight-up fuchsia, and I would definitely *not* be opting for a light hand:  My current favorite lip color is OCC Lip Tar in Anime, and I saw a couple of stila lip products (one was in a gloss tube, but it was a full-coverage paste sort of thing rather than a see-through gloss, and the other was one of their new balms, but, again, not sheer) at Ulta I need to pick up one of these days.  Bright, opaque creams.  Gotta get 'em all.  I love screaming neon hot pink/fuchsia/electric raspberry lips, and the brighter and bolder the better.  A lip color to match the pink of ipsy's bubble mailers?  Gimme!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Feb just seems to be a bad month for Ipsy, given what I've seen/read about last year's Feb bag!  It was my least fave bag, but I didn't hate it. For March, I just want them to go all-out emerald.  Green bag, green eyeliner/shadow, green nail polish... and yeah, a nice pretty blush because we haven't had one yet!


 Yes yes yes to emerald! &lt;3


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ooh, yes on an intense pink cream lip color (*not* a blush person over here *at all*).  But I'm thinking more of a hot pink if not straight-up fuchsia, and I would definitely *not* be opting for a light hand:  My current favorite lip color is OCC Lip Tar in Anime, and I saw a couple of stila lip products (one was in a gloss tube, but it was a full-coverage paste sort of thing rather than a see-through gloss, and the other was one of their new balms, but, again, not sheer) at Ulta I need to pick up one of these days.  *Bright, opaque creams.  Gotta get 'em all.  I love screaming neon hot pink/fuchsia/electric raspberry lips, and the brighter and bolder the better.  A lip color to match the pink of ipsy's bubble mailers?  Gimme!*


 Yes please &lt;3 can't have too many pretty bright lip colors!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm actually laying off my subs for march because I'm broke and really really really want to buy some stuff from ulta's 21 days of beauty. but if I were getting march: first off, it should be st. patrick's themed to the MAX
> 
> ...


 Have you tried Starlooks yet? We got the prettiest shiny light green liner and a blush last month, and their lipsticks are wonderful.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 22, 2013)

I would love:

A lipstick or stain that is NOT red, hot pink, or dark pink. I love pinks, but I already have a glossybox full of them! I'd love a nude (I have never had a nude lipstick, believe that or not), a pale pink, a purple, or a berry.

A green glittery or shimmery polish. Any glittery polish that is not gold or red, for that matter. Or a duochrome!

Colored eyeliners or shadow pencils...greens or aquas or purples!

A highlighting powder (I have stick and cream ones, but no powder!)

A lip scrub.

Eye primer.

A good eye cream or moisturizer.

A hand cream.

Perfume rollerballs.

and NO SELF TANNERS OR BRONZERS EVER.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Feb 22, 2013)

On the ELF: was just using it as an example! I would hope they would send something a little bit more expensive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Although they sent NYX stuff in the past  and not everyone was disappointed. 

Hmm - a nice deep Emerald bag with coin  clasp and a golden inside!  I like! How very St. Paddy's Day.

I really really hope they do a green eyeliner (like forrest green), I do like the roller ball perfume idea (something like DKNY Delicious - one of my favs).

I also liked the idea of nude color lippie or even a nice berry.  The only blushes I have gotten were The Balm's Hot Mama (BB) and the ones Ipsy sent that on the sheet (which I have yet to really use).


----------



## princess2010 (Feb 22, 2013)

I kind of cringe during the summer months because subs seem to LOVE self tanners and sunscreen which I never need.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm - a nice deep Emerald bag with coin  clasp and a golden inside!  I like! How very St. Paddy's Day.


 That would be so cute! Like our own little pot o' gold!


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On the ELF: was just using it as an example! I would hope they would send something a little bit more expensive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 Huge difference between NYX and Elf. Although I love Elf... I wouldn't want to see it in any sub box. I'd rather spend my $3 and choose my own. I didn't get on the list yet... so I may or may not get March. Still haven't decided if I want to. I have way too many subs for my taste currently and I got a free starbox coming. Love stalking your bags though!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I kind of cringe during the summer months because subs seem to LOVE self tanners and sunscreen which I never need.


 you never need sunscreen? You mean you have plenty and don't need any, right? Cuz even if it's not sunny out, the sun's still there and you still need protection from it O.O


----------



## gemstone (Feb 22, 2013)

> you never need sunscreen? You mean you have plenty and don't need any, right? Cuz even if it's not sunny out, the sun's still there and you still need protection from it O.OÂ


 I am definitely in the "do not need because I have so much" camp lol. I wear it religiously, and I am too scared of running out, I always have a backup. I actually loved the super goop serum bb sent out, but it is just too expensive for how much of it I use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## l0ser_dust (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol. I should go work for ipsy. lol. yeahhh I wouldn't want an E.L.F. blush simply because I have so many. lol I have a few of their studio blushes and a few of their baked blushes. theyre alright. I just prefer my wet n' wild mellow wine to any of them.


 I most definitely prefer Wet N Wild blushes over ELF. If we don't get any sub blushes this month, I'd say to those of you itching for a new blush to try one of the WNW out. I use the mineral ones (for some reason at Rite Aid they are ALWAYS at the dead bottom of the WNW display near the floor... Like theyre hiding them =P) and they are so pretty. Some are semi shimmery though. They are really buildable and so perfect for day.  They're really fine powder that comes out with a sifter lid, then it has a lid that snaps to cover the little holes, and finally a twist lid to keep everything... For so cheap even the packaging is good. I bought every color almost 2 years ago, so I hope they haven't changed the formula. These are mainly the only blushes I reach for, I just wish they made more colors.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am definitely in the "do not need because I have so much" camp lol. I wear it religiously, and I am too scared of running out, I always have a backup. I actually loved the super goop serum bb sent out, but it is just too expensive for how much of it I use


 I haven't been wearing much, except for my face, cuz I don't get out of the house much and most of me is covered the whole time, cuz winter. But when I'm in Costa Rica I wear it daily lol I walk around under the sun and it's sunny almost daily, so yeah much needed! lol


----------



## princess2010 (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> you never need sunscreen? You mean you have plenty and don't need any, right? Cuz even if it's not sunny out, the sun's still there and you still need protection from it O.O


Sorry, yes, I have tons of sunscreen! Living in Florida it's a must.

ETA: I'm also on Retin A so I burn easy. My family tells me I'm the palest girl in Florida.LOL I pull a Nicole Kidman and wear straw hats on the beach. It's a good look.


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 22, 2013)

I love the green bag, gold liner idea!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> you never need sunscreen? You mean you have plenty and don't need any, right? Cuz even if it's not sunny out, the sun's still there and you still need protection from it O.O


 There's a lot of hype about sun screen, I only wear it at the beach and if it happens to be in my cosmetics.  I don't need it either. I actually prefer a bronzed look and slightly tan face and my preference is to get Vit D from the sun.


----------



## gemstone (Feb 22, 2013)

> There's a lot of hype about sun screen, I only wear it at the beach and if it happens to be in my cosmetics. Â I don't need it either. I actually prefer a bronzed look and slightly tan face and my preference is to get Vit D from the sun. Â


 LOL I'm sorry but I don't think worrying about sun damage is "hype"


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Sorry, yes, I have tons of sunscreen! Living in Florida it's a must.
> ...


 *sigh* good, you scared me.



> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There's a lot of hype about sun screen, I only wear it at the beach and if it happens to be in my cosmetics.  I don't need it either. I actually prefer a bronzed look and slightly tan face and my preference is to get Vit D from the sun.


 I tan, I don't burn, but I still wear sunscreen, that is my personal preference because I'm terrified of skin cancer.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2013)

I have to admit I am lazy about sunscreen, I am trying to get better about it. Also it doesnt help that I have really sensitive skin, so its hard for me to find one that doesnt irritate my skin.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL
> 
> I'm sorry but I don't think worrying about sun damage is "hype"


 Yes, no one wants a sun burn, I agree, they're terrible.  But constantly slathering oneself in sunscreen isn't necessary for...everyone.  

I prefer to make sure I'm stocked up on Vitamin D (the more D your body has, the more sun resistant it is), I prefer to limit sun exposure (tan is good, burnt is not), and I prefer to cover up (hat, long sleeves) rather than slather on the smelly, overpriced, icky feeling sunscreens.


----------



## princess2010 (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *sigh* good, you scared me.
> 
> I tan, I don't burn, but I still wear sunscreen, that is my personal preference because I'm terrified of skin cancer.


 At 25 my DH had skin cancer removed from a spot on his upper lip, then again a few years later. That was scary enough to get me to stop tanning and wear sunscreen at all times!


----------



## votedreads (Feb 22, 2013)

I disagree with the st.patricks day theme....Its not even a very significant holiday and green does not suit everybody


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *votedreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I disagree with the st.patricks day theme....Its not even a very significant holiday and green does not suit everybody


 True maybe it's not a significant holiday to some, I didn't grow up in a country where St Patrick's day is really celebrated, BUT Emerald is the color of the year, so it would be nice if they send Emerald polish, or eye shadow or liner. And going by " it doesn't suit everybody", well a lot of colors don't suit everybody. I think the only ones that might are neutrals and neutrals are boring...lol


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 23, 2013)

It's a holiday to me....St Paddy's day is my b-day lol


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 23, 2013)

Like most things in the world, sun is healthy and non-damaging in moderation. 

Having heard professional opinions on the subject (after having a grandpa die from melanoma, but sunscreen didn't exist really back then, not even really when my dad was little, we were the first generation to really use sunscreen when outdoors all day)

the general opinion is if you don't burn, then any amount of sun exposure up to that point is totally normal and healthy, remember humans have been around for a long time, if the sun killed us we wouldn't still be a species. 

Yes, this means fair skinned individuals need more protection, and spf is smart, but a tan is totally healthy and normal, and if you are able to build up a tan slowly then you won't burn as easily, which is why before Hawaii or Coachella I always make sure to lay out like 30 mins every sunny day for a couple weeks leading up to whatever it is, it eliminates the worry of burning, I still wear SPF 8 on my body and SPF 20 on my face and shoulders, because it prolongs the amount of time you can spend in the sun, but without the "pre-tanning" I would be miserable 2 hours into the day.

Although I don't have to worry about Coachella this year, ugh lineup was terrible, skip.


----------



## mirandamanda (Feb 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *votedreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I disagree with the st.patricks day theme....Its not even a very significant holiday and green does not suit everybody


 I agree with you, if I was to get an emerald bag, I'd rather it be in May. Yes, only because its my birthstone but still, St. Patricks Day is a day I've only 'celebrated' in grade school.


----------



## lillybunny (Feb 23, 2013)

I would like to see more products from Pacifica. The body butter was my favorite item from January. I saw their products at Target yesterday and my jaw dropped! They have tinted lip balms that retail for $6.99 and I would love to see these make a cameo in a future bag: http://www.pacificaperfume.com/lip-tint-and-moisturizing-treatment-all-types-lips


----------



## Dots (Feb 23, 2013)

Yeah, I was looking at all of their stuff my last two trips to Target but they seem pricey considering. I wanted to get the Indian Coconut Nectar cream but it was $14.99 so I held off. Also, the three piece color stain things were really pretty.


----------



## MaiteS (Feb 23, 2013)

even though im not subbed to them i still love getting updates and seeing what you ladies got! can't wait to see spoilers and pictures for next month.


----------



## MissAprosexia (Feb 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I hate February. LOL Only a week left for the month!


 February's not all bad.  It's national Marfan's awareness month.  http://www.marfan.org/marfan/2849/February-is-National-Marfan-Awareness-Month

As for me, I don't go outside without the most powerful sunscreen I can find.  I am super pale.  I'm so pale that people tell me that I'm the palest person they've ever seen.  I'm lighter than an NC15, so sunscreen is essential.  The only way I can tan without burning is if I spend short bursts in strong sun while wearing spf 100 over the course a week or more.


----------



## lillybunny (Feb 23, 2013)

> Yeah, I was looking at all of their stuff my last two trips to Target but they seem pricey considering. I wanted to get the Indian Coconut Nectar cream but it was $14.99 so I held off. Also, the three piece color stain things were really pretty.


 Yeah I was bummed mostly because everything was over 5 bucks and I couldn't come up with an excuse to splurge (at least without seeing reviews first) but that's the reason I want to see their products in ipsy bags!


----------



## bluemustang (Feb 23, 2013)

Wow, I'm a little surprised there isn't a spoiler yet? It's almost the end of the month.


----------



## OiiO (Feb 23, 2013)

Just posting here so I get thread updates in my profile  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Ready for spoilers!


----------



## katcole (Feb 23, 2013)

I grew up in a time when girls laid out all day with baby oil and baked in the sun. I'm so pale my granddaughter told me all that was missing for me to be a Twilight Vampire was the glitter and I solved that by buying a mineral blush that was  on clearance,it had me covered in glitter and sparkles accidentally after I brushed it on..I also have the sharp canine teeth, dark hair and I work midnights so I sleep in the day. I have to be careful what I wear for  makeup or I got called Morticia, or goth wanna be .I also like to dress in black which doesn't help Lol. At 47 I do have some skin spots I have to watch from my severe sunburns I use to get every year since a kid. I don't like the chemicals in sun screen, I wear hats, sun glasses mostly.

I hate to say it but I would like to try Wen, I used complain about BB and shampoos.


----------



## gemstone (Feb 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I grew up in a time when girls laid out all day with baby oil and baked in the sun. I'm so pale my granddaughter told me all that was missing for me to be a Twilight Vampire was the glitter and I solved that by buying a mineral blush that was  on clearance,it had me covered in glitter and sparkles accidentally after I brushed it on..I also have the sharp canine teeth, dark hair and I work midnights so I sleep in the day. I have to be careful what I wear for  makeup or I got called Morticia, or goth wanna be .I also like to dress in black which doesn't help Lol. At 47 I do have some skin spots I have to watch from my severe sunburns I use to get every year since a kid. I don't like the chemicals in sun screen, I wear hats, sun glasses mostly.
> 
> I hate to say it but I would like to try Wen, I used complain about BB and shampoos.


 Have you thought about a natural sunscreen as an alternative?  Most are honestly, pretty gross, but Josie Maran makes one that is AWESOME and actually absorbs into the skin.  http://www.josiemarancosmetics.com/shop/body/argan-sun-protection-for-body


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I grew up in a time when girls laid out all day with baby oil and baked in the sun. I'm so pale my granddaughter told me all that was missing for me to be a Twilight Vampire was the glitter and I solved that by buying a mineral blush that was  on clearance,it had me covered in glitter and sparkles accidentally after I brushed it on..I also have the sharp canine teeth, dark hair and I work midnights so I sleep in the day. I have to be careful what I wear for  makeup or I got called Morticia, or goth wanna be .I also like to dress in black which doesn't help Lol. At 47 I do have some skin spots I have to watch from my severe sunburns I use to get every year since a kid. I don't like the chemicals in sun screen, I wear hats, sun glasses mostly.
> 
> I hate to say it but I would like to try Wen, I used complain about BB and shampoos.


 If I'm not mistaken generally there are two types of sunscreens, Physical, which uses zinc and titanium oxides to block the sun from reaching your skin, and Chemical, which uses a variety of different chemicals to absorb the sun. The chemical ones tend to be more irritating, so you might consider checking the active ingredients on the ones you use.


----------



## khigg514 (Feb 24, 2013)

I personally would really love to see something for the brows. Maybe a brow pen or stencil? My favorite brow filler is Milanis Brow Fix Kit but I'd really love to see what's out there. Also, with spring right around the corner, a nice self tanner would be good to try.


----------



## JamieO (Feb 24, 2013)

So, honestly, I doubt March's bag will have a St. Patty's day theme (even though my super duper Irish self would love that!!). I have only been subbed to Ipsy since October, but there have been quite a few important holidays in those few months, and none of the themes of the bags have been holiday related. I feel like maybe they will go for more of a "transition to spring" theme, or something like that. BUT, I really hope they bust out the greens!! It would fit with a spring theme, be great for St. Patty's, and it's the damn color of the year!! I am really, really hoping for either an awesome emerald shadow (something rich and pretty, maybe with a little gold-ish glimmer in it), or an awesome emerald eyeliner. An emerald polish would be great too! I don't want everything in the bag to be green, but at least 1 product with some amazing green color would be fantastic! Also, I may be in the minority here, but if they keep sending us mascaras, what about a colored one? I love Benefit's BadGal Plum, and there are lots of other great colored mascaras.


----------



## lovepink (Feb 24, 2013)

Since it is getting close to the first of the month, hopefully we get some spoilers soon!


----------



## lillybunny (Feb 24, 2013)

I just want makeup for spring. It's all about being fresh faced!


----------



## votedreads (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> True maybe it's not a significant holiday to some, I didn't grow up in a country where St Patrick's day is really celebrated, BUT Emerald is the color of the year, so it would be nice if they send Emerald polish, or eye shadow or liner. And going by " it doesn't suit everybody", well a lot of colors don't suit everybody. I think the only ones that might are neutrals and neutrals are boring...lol


 I knew somebody would bust out the "well alot of colors don't suit everybody" but I mean green doesn't suit ALOT of everybody. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JamieO (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *votedreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I knew somebody would bust out the "well alot of colors don't suit everybody" but I mean green doesn't suit ALOT of everybody. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You're right, there a lot of colors that don't look great on some people. HOWEVER, sometimes maybe if you try something you might be pleasantly surprised. I always thought I looked RIDICULOUS, I mean, clown-like, with red lips, until I found one that actually works well on me (just so happened to be the Hot Mess BAB gloss). And that's the whole point of these services right? To try new things. I NEVER would have bought any sort of red lip anything for myself before, but I'm so glad I got the Hot Mess from Ipsy because I love it! Just keep an open mind.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You're right, there a lot of colors that don't look great on some people. HOWEVER, sometimes maybe if you try something you might be pleasantly surprised. I always thought I looked RIDICULOUS, I mean, clown-like, with red lips, until I found one that actually works well on me (just so happened to be the Hot Mess BAB gloss). *And that's the whole point of these services right? To try new things*. I NEVER would have bought any sort of red lip anything for myself before, but I'm so glad I got the Hot Mess from Ipsy because I love it! Just keep an open mind.


 Exactly! I thought I'd look stupid with red lipstick too until I tried it out. Same with blue eyeshadow, I thought I'd look super tacky and apparently I don't, same with green...


----------



## Baberanza (Feb 24, 2013)

Idk, I think I'd rather a green nail polish than eye shadow. or no green at all. lol. there are some things that you just *know* won't go well or won't be worn and for me, green eye shadow would be one of those items. however, I wouldn't mind rocking some emerald nail polish.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Idk, I think I'd rather a green nail polish than eye shadow. or no green at all. lol. there are some things that you just *know* won't go well or won't be worn and for me, green eye shadow would be one of those items. however, I wouldn't mind rocking some emerald nail polish.


 I don't mind either, but that's me. Either way chances are there won't be any green in our Ipsy bag lol and none of the things we would like to see will happen.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 24, 2013)

I like the fresh picked theme, so if i were making an ideal bag around the theme is would be:

1. Light shimmery champagne cream shadow

2. Black-Brown mascara (an underrated combination)

3. Tinted Moisturizer

4. Cheek/Lip Stain in a natural flush color

5. pastel nail polish

bag would be vintage roses


----------



## JC327 (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Idk, I think I'd rather a green nail polish than eye shadow. or no green at all. lol. there are some things that you just *know* won't go well or won't be worn and for me, green eye shadow would be one of those items. however, I wouldn't mind rocking some emerald nail polish.


 I didnt think green eye shadow went with me until I got a sage green eye shadow from wet and wild. It turned out to be one of my favorite eye shadows. I think you just have to find the shade that works with you.


----------



## Baberanza (Feb 24, 2013)

I really like a spring themed bag too, but that sounds more to me like an April bag! I atleast hope to see some pastels somehow incorporated into April's bag. It's such a spring-y month.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really like a spring themed bag too, but that sounds more to me like an April bag! I atleast hope to see some pastels somehow incorporated into April's bag. It's such a spring-y month.


 Agreed!  March to me is Green Month.  April is Pastel-and-Mud (hello, Pacific Northwet, and that is not a typo!) Month.  I'm really hoping against an Easter theme because, well, not a Christian, so I don't celebrate Easter aside from the candy.  This is really the time of the year with the best candy.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really like a spring themed bag too, but that sounds more to me like an April bag! I atleast hope to see some pastels somehow incorporated into April's bag. It's such a spring-y month.


 


> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Agreed!  March to me is Green Month.  April is Pastel-and-Mud (hello, Pacific Northwet, and that is not a typo!) Month.  I'm really hoping against an Easter theme because, well, not a Christian, so I don't celebrate Easter aside from the candy.  This is really the time of the year with the best candy.


 Well March is technically the start of spring since the Solstice is on March 20th, so ya know, fresh year, fresh plants, fresh face. 

That was my rationale, green grass isn't exactly condusive to theming a beauty sub around, I actually like when they pick a non-traditional theme for the month, something a little less widely known, because they don't just have the same theme for each month every year. They also *seem* to stay away from religious holidays, which I think it totally appropriate, because there is no way to include every religion of every subscriber, so if they just leave them all out nobody can be offended.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 25, 2013)

Hooray for March! I'm a March birthday AND my family on my Mother's side is all Irish (I even have family in Ireland!), so I'm all about this month!




Can't wait to see what Ipsy has in store for us!


----------



## klg534 (Feb 25, 2013)

I really hope the bag is colorful! Green, Pastel...just more color! Or designs! Or both!


----------



## bluelion (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm so anti-pastel, particularly in eye shadow form, but I think it's going to be an inevitable inclusion in a future Ipsy bag. I should make more use of the trading option!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't been wearing much, except for my face, cuz I don't get out of the house much and most of me is covered the whole time, cuz winter. But when I'm in Costa Rica I wear it daily lol I walk around under the sun and it's sunny almost daily, so yeah much needed! lol


 I know exactly what you mean! When I go to nicaragua, I HAVE to wear sunscreen! With that crazy sun beating down on your face. Can't begin to tell you the horror stories about getting burned down there! Lets just say skin peeling is involved! I've definately learned my lesson over the years!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Feb 25, 2013)

I am another person in the "have to wear sunscreen" camp. I just turned 24 and have already had 3 late stage precancerous spots removed from my back and have half a dozen more spots that are concerning. My derm pretty much told me that if I don't wear sunscreen I am guaranteed to have skin cancer... Funny thing though, I NEVER burn. I tan incredibly easy and can get very dark. Go figure. So, bring on the sunscreen!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Agreed!  March to me is Green Month.  April is Pastel-and-Mud (hello, Pacific Northwet, and that is not a typo!) Month.


 A mud mask in an April bag would be awesome!


----------



## gemstone (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am another person in the "have to wear sunscreen" camp. I just turned 24 and have already had 3 late stage precancerous spots removed from my back and have half a dozen more spots that are concerning. My derm pretty much told me that if I don't wear sunscreen I am guaranteed to have skin cancer...
> 
> Funny thing though, I NEVER burn. I tan incredibly easy and can get very dark. Go figure. So, bring on the sunscreen!


 This is why they suggest everyone wear sunscreen! (or a hat/long sleeves, etc)  Skin cancer can happen regardless of sun burn!

On another note- ladies who cancelled and want to resubscribed, I emailed ipsy about it and they let me bypass the wait list (because I was subbed before).


----------



## katlyne (Feb 25, 2013)

> This is why they suggest everyone wear sunscreen! (or a hat/long sleeves, etc) Â Skin cancer can happen regardless of sun burn! On another note- ladies who cancelled and want to resubscribed, I emailed ipsy about it and they let me bypass the wait list (because I was subbed before).


 Oh yey on the email. I had to sign up for the waitlist yesterday and did NOT like it. I shall email them later today.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 25, 2013)

Well, hopefully spoilers will come out soon. The Feb bag did not interest me at all so I cancelled my sub, but if they have interesting things this month, I'd like to skip the WL and resub


----------



## chelsbot92 (Feb 25, 2013)

Ugh. I'm ready to see some spoilers already!!!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 25, 2013)

you can get lung cancer even if you never pick up a cigarette in your life, some people are pre-disposed to certain things, they need to be extra diligent, that does not mean that we need to send the world into panic mode about every new carcinogenic threat.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I also learned recently that different factions of the medical world believe different things, and sort of stick to their own groups guidelines. 

On the skin cancer/sun exposure front, my dad just went through this with his doctors, every doctor said something different, so at a point it becomes your choice.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hooray for March! I'm a March birthday AND my family on my Mother's side is all Irish (I even have family in Ireland!), so I'm all about this month!
> 
> ...


 My birthday is in March too. I decided to treat all my subs as birthday gifts so I'm hoping they are all great for March.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chelsbot92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh. I'm ready to see some spoilers already!!!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 25, 2013)

March 17th here! St Patty's day baby


----------



## sinatraskitten (Feb 25, 2013)

We know Ipsy loves sending lipglosses so why not a Philosophy one (they are the best!). I'd even take one of their seasonal ones that they run clearance on at sehora i.e., eggnog, peppermint bark, etc.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> March 17th here! St Patty's day baby


 March 27, i'm a spring baby!


----------



## votedreads (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sinatraskitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> We know Ipsy loves sending lipglosses so why not a Philosophy one (they are the best!). I'd even take one of their seasonal ones that they run clearance on at sehora i.e., eggnog, peppermint bark, etc.


 they smell delicious! but you can stand that stickiness? my hair can not handle it!!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 25, 2013)

> March 27, i'm a spring baby!:15d:


 I'm March 8th! Coming soon, yay!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 25, 2013)

> March 27, i'm a spring baby!:15d:


 I'm March 8th! Coming soon, yay!


----------



## sinatraskitten (Feb 25, 2013)

> they smell delicious! but you can stand that stickiness? my hair can not handle it!!


 I dont find them as sticky as the Jane one we received, or most of the drugstore brands. I just wasted $15 on a Loreal gloss that is like pouring maple syrup on your lips. :madno:


----------



## votedreads (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sinatraskitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I dont find them as sticky as the Jane one we received, or most of the drugstore brands. I just wasted $15 on a Loreal gloss that is like pouring maple syrup on your lips.


 eww haha won't buy loreal's gloss!


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm March 8th! Coming soon, yay!


 I'm March 6th... Coming soon indeed!!! Although, to be honest, after my 20th birthday I am not looking forward to growing older, so I feel a little bummed, but I'm sure my subscription "presents" will cheer me up!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm March 6th... Coming soon indeed!!! Although, to be honest, after my 20th birthday I am not looking forward to growing older, so I feel a little bummed, but I'm sure my subscription "presents" will cheer me up!


Haha, yeah...I'm turning 27, which I know isn't OLD at all, but I mean, after I turned 25 I was like, ooooh, I don't have any more birthdays to really be excited about! lol....HOWEVER, apparently, the older I get the younger I look! A lot of people at my work, etc think I'm in my early 20's and even still in college! Haha! My boss keeps forgetting how old I am now, she thinking I'm 22 or so. It's cause I have a baby face



My mom even looks like my sister instead of my momma hehe


----------



## BisousDarling (Feb 25, 2013)

I want some fun fresh spring treats in the bag for March. I'm in the Midwest and we just keep getting hit by snow, so a nice reminder that there is a season after winter would be nice.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Haha, yeah...I'm turning 27, which I know isn't OLD at all, but I mean, after I turned 25 I was like, ooooh, I don't have any more birthdays to really be excited about! lol....HOWEVER, apparently, the older I get the younger I look! A lot of people at my work, etc think I'm in my early 20's and even still in college! Haha! My boss keeps forgetting how old I am now, she thinking I'm 22 or so. It's cause I have a baby face
> ...


 I'm turning 29 and I'm just amazed by how time flew the last few years... I don't even want to think how I will feel next year (probably like Joey in Friends "Why God, why?").. haha!!! Anyways, I always looked much younger than my age too (it also kind of runs in my family), so at least we are lucky about something!


----------



## Katinka31 (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Haha, yeah...I'm turning 27, which I know isn't OLD at all, but I mean, after I turned 25 I was like, ooooh, I don't have any more birthdays to really be excited about! lol....HOWEVER, apparently, the older I get the younger I look! A lot of people at my work, etc think I'm in my early 20's and even still in college! Haha! My boss keeps forgetting how old I am now, she thinking I'm 22 or so. It's cause I have a baby face
> ...


 I used to HATE being thought younger than I was (with all the condescension that usually entailed), but now that I'm 39 and getting mistaken for 25, I don't mind it so much anymore.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Moisturizer, folks...moisturizer.  And for what it's worth, I've liked my thirties SO much more than my twenties.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Feb 26, 2013)

> I used to HATE being thought younger than I was (with all the condescension that usually entailed), but now that I'm 39 and getting mistaken for 25, I don't mind it so much anymore.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  Moisturizer, folks...moisturizer.Â  And for what it's worth, I've liked my thirties SO much more than my twenties.Â


 Im 33 an my thirties have been SO much better than my 20's!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm turning 29 and I'm just amazed by how time flew the last few years... I don't even want to think how I will feel next year (probably like Joey in Friends "Why God, why?").. haha!!! Anyways, I always looked much younger than my age too (it also kind of runs in my family), so at least we are lucky about something!


 Awww Joey &lt;3 I love Friends


----------



## JC327 (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm going to be 28 but I dont feel my age at all, I still feel like I did when I was 18.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL, I get that, too! I'll be 29 in April, and my coworkers always forget I'm not 21 or 22. I never understood the fear of getting old until I turned 25....now I get it.


 I felt the same way when I turned 25, I am no longer anticipating getting older lol.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 26, 2013)

I have heard the 30's are the best years. But still not looking forward to it! Always get told I look young and definitely do not feel 26 but I will try to rock out the last 4 years of ny twenties! Just got back from Vegas and boy I can't drink like I used to haha.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 26, 2013)

I turned 30 last year.  So far, I'm definitely preferring my 30s!  And the "looking younger" thing runs in my family too!  My mom is constantly mistaken for being in her late 30s/early 40s.  And most people think I'm in my early 20s (unless my kids are with me.  Then you can just see people trying to do the math in their heads).

I do have to say, though, I've seen some of my high school friends start to age before my eyes.  And it's all the ones that went tanning as teenagers.  Sunscreen, people!  Pale is the new tan!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 26, 2013)

&lt;-- pale haha but I work with a lot if Asians and they always tell me how beautiful my skin color is. Lol


----------



## Canny Charlene (Feb 26, 2013)

Lol I'm 31 and still get carded..I definitely think these are my best years. IMO I look better now than I did then bc I'm more confident and self aware..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Feb 26, 2013)

I just stopped being carded on a regular basis in the past year or so. I just turned 41. I'm looking forward to my 50s because that seems to be when the real don't-give-a-crap fun starts, although my mom only made it to 51, so only time will tell how things will go. Back to the bag: I hope the spoilers start soon! And I *really* hope there are no more black eyeliners and mascara on the way. I will probably cancel if that happens. I want to explore more and try different things I would not normally be exposed to! Black eyeliner and mascara are not different. I have *far* more than enough of these.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just stopped being carded on a regular basis in the past year or so. I just turned 41. I'm looking forward to my 50s because that seems to be when the real don't-give-a-crap fun starts, although my mom only made it to 51, so only time will tell how things will go.
> 
> Back to the bag: I hope the spoilers start soon! And I *really* hope there are no more black eyeliners and mascara on the way. I will probably cancel if that happens. I want to explore more and try different things I would not normally be exposed to! Black eyeliner and mascara are not different. I have *far* more than enough of these.


 I hope no more black eye liners, black mascara or red liglosses/lipsticks.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 26, 2013)

LOL What about a red lip liner? I've put in a few requests for things like red lip liners, blushes and a ton of other things so we'll see what comes of it. If we get a red lip liner you can blame me since I've been putting that request in since around December with the latest request last week. LOL


----------



## lilsxkitten (Feb 26, 2013)

Ohh! That would be great, come to think of it, lip liners dont show up often in any of my subs. I am on the wait list, but emailed CS to hopefully get back on the Ipsy train, I feel that March will be a good month.



> LOL What about a red lip liner? I've put in a few requests for things like red lip liners, blushes and a ton of other things so we'll see what comes of it. If we get a red lip liner you can blame me since I've been putting that request in since around December with the latest request last week. LOL


----------



## katcole (Feb 26, 2013)

I wonder if they will be sending out bags, with a theme like this months was all eye products? next time hair  products, etc. Red liners would be good, depends on the red color.  I'm not overly picky, but I think the lash cards were a waste. I would be happy with all most anything even a few hair and body products(just  few lol)maybe  perfume once in a great while. I think I'm going to try again for March and not peek.

   I'm 47  I got carded last month,the guy thought I was angry at him because  I yelled WHAT?, My 27 year daughter was like ewwwwww she is my mother, and my ex said to him this old lady pffffst and my son in law just laughed ,, they guy thought I was mad at him because I had to show my license to him ,he said anyone under 27 looking he had to check.,,  I said No  I loved him lol  I had a hoodie and my glasses on and my hair straightened and some makeup. I love being in my 40's but Im coming up close to 50's,holding my breath. Wow to even type that lol


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Feb 26, 2013)

> I wonder if they will be sending out bags, with a theme like this months was all eye products? next time hair Â products, etc. Red liners would be good, depends on the red color. Â I'm not overly picky, but I think the lash cards were a waste. I would be happy with all most anything even a few hair and body products(just Â few lol)maybe Â perfume once in a great while. I think I'm going to try again for March and not peek. Â  Â I'm 47 Â I got carded last month,the guy thought I was angry at him because Â I yelled WHAT?, My 27 year daughter was like ewwwwww she is my mother, and my ex said to him this old lady pffffst and my son in law just laughed ,, they guy thought I was mad at him because I had to show my license to him ,he said anyone under 27 looking he had to check.,, Â I said No Â I loved him lol Â I had a hoodie and my glasses on and my hair straightened and some makeup. I love being in my 40's but Im coming up close to 50's,holding my breath. Wow to even type that lol


 Haha, that's funny!


----------



## lillybunny (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm sick of reds, honestly. I want a lighter lip color seeing as Ipsy has me stocked with dark colors.


----------



## PixelatedToys (Feb 26, 2013)

lol!  I'm turning 27 in May, and I got asked last week when I was starting college.  Yay, baby face?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL What about a red lip liner? I've put in a few requests for things like red lip liners, blushes and a ton of other things so we'll see what comes of it. If we get a red lip liner you can blame me since I've been putting that request in since around December with the latest request last week. LOL


 That is a great idea! I could definitely use one!


----------



## jaclynsmusings (Feb 26, 2013)

I'd love a nice pink berry or wine lippie color. sick of all the reds! would love a nice powder ( or cream like benefits girl meets pearl that ive been wantong) highlighter either with or without shimmer or a nice powder blush. I also wouldn't mind a good quality brush ( although I did really like the soho brush from jan. they are one of my favorite inexpensive brush brands). and I'd love to receive a bag with a nice pattern on it in a lighter spring color! I don't mind the coin clasp idea others have had as long as the bag is a decent size like January's and has a nice fabric in like februarys pleather one. I also would like to see a nice emerald green pressed or pigment eyeshadow especially with it being the color of the year. and/or a nice emerald green nail polish but from a different brand than nailtini! or a nice pastel polish like from butter londons spring line would be great! especially with spring starting at the end of the month!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Feb 26, 2013)

I just want makeup that will go well with a green St. Patty's Day outfit. Here is the hat I'm working on.


----------



## freddygirl (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm going to be 28 but I dont feel my age at all, I still feel like I did when I was 18.


 I'm 40 and I still don't feel like a "ma'am" (yes, I live in the South). I still feel like a "hey, kid! get outta there!"


----------



## Katinka31 (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I turned 30 last year.  So far, I'm definitely preferring my 30s!  And the "looking younger" thing runs in my family too!  My mom is constantly mistaken for being in her late 30s/early 40s.  And most people think I'm in my early 20s (unless my kids are with me.  Then you can just see people trying to do the math in their heads).
> 
> I do have to say, though, I've seen some of my high school friends start to age before my eyes.  And it's all the ones that went tanning as teenagers.  Sunscreen, people!  Pale is the new tan!


 I've got a tall 12-year old daughter who looks somewhat older than her age.  People have been starting to say things like, "Wow, you don't look old enough to have a daughter her age...", as though they're angling to discover if I was a teen mother or something.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Nope, I was 26 when she was born!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL What about a red lip liner? I've put in a few requests for things like red lip liners, blushes and a ton of other things so we'll see what comes of it. If we get a red lip liner you can blame me since I've been putting that request in since around December with the latest request last week. LOL


 I could definitely use one for all these lipsticks/lipglosses.


----------



## princess2010 (Feb 26, 2013)

Still no peeks!



I'm so impatient!


----------



## JLR594 (Feb 26, 2013)

Yeah, waiting, waiting, waiting.  Little patience here!  The suspense of what we are getting in these subs is half the fun, for me.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Lol I'm 31 and still get carded..I definitely think these are my best years. IMO I look better now than I did then bc I'm more confident and self aware..


 I haven't been carded since I turned 18. I blame the boobs and my expert nighttime makeup technique of more is always better. Hmm, my lashes look great, lets put on another coat.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 27, 2013)

First spoiler is up on FB!


----------



## jnm9jem (Feb 27, 2013)

Edit: I was a little slower than Ann Tucci!!

sneak peek #1 is up on the facebook page!


----------



## jnm9jem (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> First spoiler is up on FB!
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 27, 2013)

Yay, patterned bag!!!! finally! I love it!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 27, 2013)

Oooh I like the bag so far! Let's see the contents now!! *Impatient*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> First spoiler is up on FB!
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 27, 2013)

I NEED THIS BAG!!!!

do i dare try to resub?


----------



## cmello (Feb 27, 2013)

i love this bag!!!!!! i just resubbed and now i'm on a waitlist!!!!!!! i'll be so disappointed if i don't ge it.


----------



## puppyluv (Feb 27, 2013)

E-mail customer service! I resubbed and was on the waitlist so I e-mailed them. I got an e-mail less than 10 min later saying I was subscribed again and will get the March bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Feb 27, 2013)

My guess for theme now that we've seen the bag itself: Spring break! *Please* let there be some fun color!


----------



## chelsbot92 (Feb 27, 2013)

This bag is so freakin cute! I can't wait to see what products we get for March!!!!


----------



## lilsxkitten (Feb 27, 2013)

Same here, I did this yesterday. I'm glad I did, I'm really digging the bag!



> E-mail customer service! I resubbed and was on the waitlist so I e-mailed them. I got an e-mail less than 10 min later saying I was subscribed again and will get the March bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Canny Charlene (Feb 27, 2013)

What a cute bag! Finally!!!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 27, 2013)

I hope the bag quality is improved for this month, the last two bags seemed to lack in quality (seemed to be cheap feel/material) compared to the December bag.  I kind of hope this one has a velvety texture to it on the print.


----------



## katcole (Feb 27, 2013)

I dont like the bag but it is a nice change.They probably cant give us really fancy  ones, we are only paying 10 dollars a month. I would rather get better makeup     then a higher priced bag. But its different, it has a pattern this time, I like it that Ipsy listens to its customers,


----------



## l0ser_dust (Feb 27, 2013)

I think it is super cute! And the color is unexpected with the theme. Really perfect for the summer as something to bring to the beach and keep your important stuff in like money, SPF lip balm, keys, maybe sunglasses depending how big it is. I'm happy Since I was getting tired of those plain ones, even if their quality was really good.


----------



## BisousDarling (Feb 27, 2013)

GAAAAH, I LOVE THE BAG. I'm a sucker for anything nautical (probably due to the fact that I live in a land locked state). I love it so much that I don't even really care what's *in* the bag this month. Ok.. that was a bit facetious, but I'm excited now!


----------



## MissTK (Feb 27, 2013)

Stripes &amp; Anchors! I like the pattern, but I hope the material will be sturdy like canvas.


----------



## lillybunny (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm so happy it's nautical! It makes me want summer to happen now.


----------



## diana16 (Feb 27, 2013)

Okay I unsubbed last month cause of money issues but now that I have a job I want to sub again!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I dont like the bag but it is a nice change.They probably cant give us really fancy  ones, we are only paying 10 dollars a month. I would rather get better makeup     then a higher priced bag. But its different, it has a pattern this time, I like it that Ipsy listens to its customers,


I'm with ya here! I'm not a nautical theme type person, the stripes are adorable, but other than that meh, but it is super awesome they listened and did something about it! I really haven't had a problem with the previous bags, they don't seem that cheap to me (given the price, etc)


----------



## JimmyJazz (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Stripes &amp; Anchors! I like the pattern, but I hope the material will be sturdy like canvas.


 I hope for the same thing!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 27, 2013)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE this bag!!!


----------



## MaiteS (Feb 27, 2013)

wow super cute bag! im not with ipsy this month but i cant wait to see what you ladies get.


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm new to Ipsy and really excited to see the contents of this month's bag!  Although I don't usually gravitate towards nautical themed items, I'm excited to see that they have started to release bags with prints!  What a cute idea--and it's great that they listened to subscribers!

It sounds like most people in this group are already subscribers (or are past subscribers who can skip the waitlist if they'd like to resub), but in case anyone is currently on the waitlist and is interested in how long the wait is, I was on it for 33 days.  So it's not too bad.  Although I'm sure everyone's wait time is different depending on when each of us signed up, I think a few people who have commenting on Ipsy's FB page may be exaggerating a wee bit about how long the wait time is. So don't let them scare you away.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 27, 2013)

I hope it's navy blue and white and not black and white. I can't tell from the photograph.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My guess for theme now that we've seen the bag itself: Spring break! *Please* let there be some fun color!


 Yes yes yes!! Fun colors! &lt;3 Also the bag is so cute! Yay for patterns!

Quote: Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I hope it's navy blue and white and not black and white. I can't tell from the photograph.


----------



## sprite9034 (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh, MAN- Hope I get off the waitlist soon :/ Emailed CS, hoping they will either magically unwaitlist me, or at least say I've got a shot this month!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm trying to think of cute "nautical" type theme makeup stuff or stuff that would look like it would be in this bag:

A matte red lip OR a Berry gloss/stain

Maybe a glittery nailpolish (silver or gold) (can't say classic red since some of us got it a few bags ago)

Would LOVE to see a cute hair accessory

Blush or a contouring duo

False eyelashes 

Every time I see nautical stuff I automatically think of 40's pinup girl - it would be a blast to get that kind of stuff in a bag!


----------



## meaganola (Feb 27, 2013)

When I think of nautical colors, I think of cobalt blue, so I would love an eyeliner/shadow or nail polish in that shade!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm trying to think of cute "nautical" type theme makeup stuff or stuff that would look like it would be in this bag:
> 
> ...


 That would be cute! Without a lip product though XD Unless it's berry, then yes!


----------



## pengutango (Feb 27, 2013)

So happy that there's FINALLY a pattern!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can't wait to see what they have in store with this month's bag!

Quote: Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm trying to think of cute "nautical" type theme makeup stuff or stuff that would look like it would be in this bag:

A matte red lip OR a Berry gloss/stain

Maybe a glittery nailpolish (silver or gold) (can't say classic red since some of us got it a few bags ago)

Would LOVE to see a cute hair accessory

Blush or a contouring duo

False eyelashes 

Every time I see nautical stuff I automatically think of 40's pinup girl - it would be a blast to get that kind of stuff in a bag!

 
I can totally see the pinup girl going with this theme and those would be cools things to get. The beach comes to mind too... though it's still cold here. XD


----------



## PixelatedToys (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh my goodness, I adore your Rainbow Dash icon!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> First spoiler is up on FB!
> 
> ...


----------



## nikkimouse (Feb 27, 2013)

this was posted to ipsy http://www.ipsy.com/video/v-hdoujyytqv0wda/Beach_Beauty   i wonder if some of these are what we are getting... She used a lot of sample sized stuff


----------



## OiiO (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> this was posted to ipsy http://www.ipsy.com/video/v-hdoujyytqv0wda/Beach_Beauty   i wonder if some of these are what we are getting... She used a lot of sample sized stuff


 I think that video is at least a year old, I remember seeing it last year.


----------



## nikkimouse (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think that video is at least a year old, I remember seeing it last year.


ok i have not been around that long so it was new to me lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ok i have not been around that long so it was new to me lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I would be totally ok with the products from that video  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Feb 27, 2013)

> I hope it's navy blue and white and not black and white. I can't tell from the photograph.


 I was thinking the exact same thing! I LOVE everything nautical with navy-white stripes (I even bought a swim suit with this pattern last summer), so I know I will be using this bag a lot! Just looking at the pic I'm dreaming of summer and beach time!! :sunshine: :ura:


----------



## ttanner2005 (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ok i have not been around that long so it was new to me lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 It was July 2012.


----------



## bluelion (Feb 27, 2013)

It's nice to see a non-solid colored bag. I liked last month's bag too. But I would be very surprised if the contents coordinated with the bag itself.


----------



## emilyyygloria (Feb 27, 2013)

If it is nautical themed, I have a feeling we might see some sort of beach hair product like a sea salt spray


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh, I wonder if they'll send the Not Your Mother's Sea Salt spray - it was in a recent Influenster box, as an either/or with their She's a Tease spray - and that hairspray was in recent Beauty Army boxes.  

Wow, that was a long logic train... But I can't wait to see more spoilers!  Interesting that they used the bag itself as a spoiler instead of using it as a backdrop to showcase the first product!


----------



## Meahlea (Feb 27, 2013)

This bag is so cute I want to resub. Nuuuu!


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, I wonder if they'll send the Not Your Mother's Sea Salt spray - it was in a recent Influenster box, as an either/or with their She's a Tease spray - and that hairspray was in recent Beauty Army boxes.
> 
> Wow, that was a long logic train... But I can't wait to see more spoilers!  Interesting that they used the bag itself as a spoiler instead of using it as a backdrop to showcase the first product!


 Boy, I hope not. I love NYM's dry shampoo spray, but I bought their Sea Salt spray and it made my hair super grody and dried out. I also hated their hairspray from Beauty Army - mine smelled like rotten apples.


----------



## StellaSunshine (Feb 27, 2013)

Hmmmm.....what would I want to see in my Nautical Ipsy bag? 


Tarte Lights Camera Splashes waterproof mascara
Clark's Botanicals Marine Cream
MAC "Hey Sailor" collection ( yeah, I know but let me dream)


----------



## MaiteS (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PixelatedToys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my goodness, I adore your Rainbow Dash icon!


oh my ty! youre so sweet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. i love rainbow dash, my favorite my little pony haha.


----------



## OiiO (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Boy, I hope not. I love NYM's dry shampoo spray, but I bought their Sea Salt spray and it made my hair super grody and dried out. I also hated their hairspray from Beauty Army - mine smelled like rotten apples.


 I also tried several NYM products and didn't like either of them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katlyne (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmmmm.....what would I want to see in my Nautical Ipsy bag?
> 
> ...


 hhahaha. when I saw the bag the first makeup thing I thought of was the Hey Sailor! collection! lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> dream away babydoll. dream away.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Feb 27, 2013)

Yes! When I saw the bag MAC's hey sailor collection ( and my purchasing most of the collection when I was drunk shopping after the Abita brew tour during my last trip to New Orleans) came to mind. Those items will definitely be housed in that bag!


----------



## melodyyy (Feb 27, 2013)

www.ipsy.com/product/p-hdotdbasuzc40/

http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-hdot6vnrbxc2g/
Has anyone seen these? I think it's the photos for the next couple of sneak peeks because when I searched march 2013 on the ipsy website, they popped up. Really getting excited!!


----------



## lovegorjess (Feb 27, 2013)

> I hope the bag quality is improved for this month, the last two bags seemed to lack in quality (seemed to be cheap feel/material) compared to the December bag. Â I kind of hope this one has a velvety texture to it on the print.


 Last months bag was horrible, I threw it away the same day I got it. The March bag is a big improvement :smilehappyyes:


----------



## votedreads (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *melodyyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> www.ipsy.com/product/p-hdotdbasuzc40/
> 
> ...


 A PALETTE?!!! HKSFNKFN and those eyeshadows just look expensive...who knows though haha but YAY if thats legit it seems awesome!


----------



## votedreads (Feb 27, 2013)

sidenote: I'm so confused how some people hated the feb bag! it felt so sturdy to me!! and I love the look as well


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *melodyyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> www.ipsy.com/product/p-hdotdbasuzc40/
> 
> ...


 I so hope if we get eye shadow is not Coastal Scents...not like there's anything wrong w them, but Ipsy is supposed to be "new" stuff and we got CS last month. ( I will not change anything to white, because the thread has "spoilers" in the tittle).


----------



## votedreads (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I so hope if we get eye shadow is not Coastal Scents...not like there's anything wrong w them, but Ipsy is supposed to be "new" stuff and we got CS last month. ( I will not change anything to white, because the thread has "spoilers" in the tittle).


 I doubt it would be CS


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I know what item 2 is...


----------



## 1lenna1 (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *melodyyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> www.ipsy.com/product/p-hdotdbasuzc40/
> 
> ...


 For the second link that looks like a small z palette to put our shadows in.. Omg i hope thats what it is soooo excited


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I so hope if we get eye shadow is not Coastal Scents...not like there's anything wrong w them, but Ipsy is supposed to be "new" stuff and we got CS last month. ( I will not change anything to white, because the thread has "spoilers" in the tittle).


 I'm definitely hoping it's not CS again too!  And wow, that palette looks awesome!  (if, indeed, that's what it is. But since they focused on the mirror, I'm hoping it is.  

I would actually be slightly cranky if they were like "here's more CS shadows!  and a CS palette to put them in!"  But if it was another (new) brand, that would be cool.


----------



## katlyne (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm pretty sure I know what item 2 is...


 so um. tell me?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm definitely hoping it's not CS again too!  And wow, that palette looks awesome!  (if, indeed, that's what it is. But since they focused on the mirror, I'm hoping it is.
> 
> I would actually be slightly cranky if they were like "here's more CS shadows!  and a CS palette to put them in!"  But if it was another (new) brand, that would be cool.


 If I make no mistake, CS palettes are black  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 27, 2013)

> so um. tell me?


 lol 1lenna1 just did! I looked on their website a few weeks ago cause I ordered the leopard one and I saw one just like the sneak peek pic


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *melodyyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> www.ipsy.com/product/p-hdotdbasuzc40/
> 
> ...


 Oohhh... Here are the images in case the pages go missing for a while.



 

​ ​


----------



## 1lenna1 (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol 1lenna1 just did! I looked on their website a few weeks ago cause I ordered the leopard one and I saw one just like the sneak peek pic


 Lol I know my makeup accessories very well for a beginner


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Feb 27, 2013)

I have no clue what the items are from the spoiler pics!


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 27, 2013)

You know... if that's a ZPalette I'd be VERY happy.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 27, 2013)

> Lol I know my makeup accessories very well for a beginnerÂ


It was their written hint that made me guess that brand...then I looked closely at the pic and I thought it HAD to be that! lol High five for beginner makeup guessing!


----------



## katlyne (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol 1lenna1 just did! I looked on their website a few weeks ago cause I ordered the leopard one and I saw one just like the sneak peek pic


 oh lol. my bad. haha. ooh exciting. I've never had a z palette. I do have a few eyeshadows that would benefit from not taking up space in my "eye" drawer anymore.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *1lenna1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For the second link that looks like a small z palette to put our shadows in.. Omg i hope thats what it is soooo excited


 is "small z" the name of the brand, or the palette?  (I rely on you ladies for the detective work, obviously I'm an amateur)


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You know... if that's a ZPalette I'd be VERY happy.


 Same here &lt;3


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Feb 27, 2013)

I thought the 2nd item was a passport case (from the saying that it's a travel must have), but what you said makes more sense!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tanya0949 (Feb 27, 2013)

Yay! Love the spoiler pics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is my favorite part of subs


----------



## 1lenna1 (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It was their written hint that made me guess that brand...then I looked closely at the pic and I thought it HAD to be that! lol High five for beginner makeup guessing!


 Lol the image got me( It HAS to be this ) I was so close to purchasing this as well, but im gonna wait in case I get off the waitlist for this month fingers crossed.... thank you lol


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 27, 2013)

lol never mind... Google is my friend:


----------



## votedreads (Feb 27, 2013)

and it looks as though they are giving us shadows to put in the palette ?


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Feb 27, 2013)

> lol never mind... Google is my friend:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Omg I have been wanting to buy one of these and would be sooooo happy if this is correct!


----------



## bonita22 (Feb 27, 2013)

Every month I promise myself I won't look at spoilers. I have officially failed! Lol maybe next month I will have more willpower. I'm loving that bag. I think march will be a good month.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *1lenna1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Feb 27, 2013)

This is super exciting this bag is looking like it's going to be great! I will be super stoked if that item pictured is indeed a Z palette!!


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 27, 2013)

So I was thinking about it and the more I think about it them more I think that it's....

A 1 inch Coastal Scents shadow. Of course I could be wrong but CS sends their shadows out just like that. The other reason I think it's a 1 inch pan is because it's smack dab in the center of the plastic shell.


----------



## hiheather (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm super bummed I'm still on the waiting list. I emailed them to find out if they can tell me if I won't or will get this months bag. Here is to hoping!

But if I don't and someone wants to get rid of their bags, hay hay.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> !!!!


----------



## Marissa Covitt (Feb 27, 2013)

im pretty sure it's coastal scents too. looks just like the HOT POT packaging which is fine with me because i love their eyeshadows for regular day to day wear with a good primer and a little dusting of excess fall out before i put the brush to my eyes. i already placed two orders this month and debating on a 3rd.. so bad

if it's not coastal scents, which I'm kind of hoping it's something diffrent, what would it be? any ideas what the eyehadow could be?!


----------



## katcole (Feb 27, 2013)

I just caved and look at your guesses lol. I wasnt going to peak this month. I just got my CS palette from the Ipsyme flash sale on facebook. I think  I have enough eye shadow to last me the rest of my life.  How big is that pink case do you think?


----------



## Marissa Covitt (Feb 27, 2013)

i got one too, the 252, of course before the sale! it has literally every color, i dont need more eyeshadow either the colors are addicting!

i need blush and bronzer!

i will be disapointed if there's no bronzer in this bag


----------



## 1lenna1 (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm super bummed I'm still on the waiting list. I emailed them to find out if they can tell me if I won't or will get this months bag. Here is to hoping!
> 
> But if I don't and someone wants to get rid of their bags, hay hay.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> !!!!


 Im on the wait list as well :/


----------



## nkjm (Feb 27, 2013)

I am so pumped for this month's bag! The bag itself is so cute! I thought Ipsy was going great with bags for a while...and then it tapered off a little in the last few months, but this month seems great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I personally loved the glitter bomb of a bag that was last April? May? Don't remember the month, but I still love that bag haha.


----------



## DonnaD (Feb 27, 2013)

I just got a red lip liner in my last Lip Factory box.  I cannot do red lips.  They scream on me and people want to scream running from me if I wear it.  It's just not a look a transparent redhead can carry off.  It even looks like crap on Nicole Kidman.  I'm sick to death of all the red lip stuff the subs keep insisting on handing out.

I would love to see a blush and nail polish.  I could use a nice tinted moisturizer that doesn't make me look like an oompa loompa too.  

Ipsy is one of my favourite subs and for the price, I don't think I'll cancel it.  Right now I've only got that and Lip Factory.  I'm thinking of Wantable or maybe BB5.



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL What about a red lip liner? I've put in a few requests for things like red lip liners, blushes and a ton of other things so we'll see what comes of it. If we get a red lip liner you can blame me since I've been putting that request in since around December with the latest request last week. LOL


----------



## Alina Frowne (Feb 27, 2013)

I am fairly sure it is, because if I recall correctly, I saw it in the "Follow Me To Work Day" video MP posted at ipsy. You can see the palettes at 1:48  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marissa Covitt (Feb 27, 2013)

a red lip liner would be perfect!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 27, 2013)

The palette is a z palette, they were featured in the to to work video, The eyeshadow is from yaby cosmetics. I won 10 of them at imats from the pursebuzz class, they look exactly like that, kinda deeper but still small, about the size of a dime


----------



## AMaas (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I would be totally ok with the products from that video  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Dude!  That sticker idea for the sun and clouds is brilliant!!  Wow!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alina Frowne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am fairly sure it is, because if I recall correctly, I saw it in the "Follow Me To Work Day" video MP posted at ipsy. You can see the palettes at 1:48  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Omg yes!!!  (although for some reason, my computer was putting it around 1:42/1:43)


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Alina Frowne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## carabeth87 (Feb 27, 2013)

Also above is a zebra z pallet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Good eye! So looks like some time down the road - maybe this month? - we're also getting blushes!


 Thanks! And yes, I thought I saw something that looks like blush in the bottom right corner one second before the palette... does anyone recognize the brand?


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 27, 2013)

Going back to the video. At 2:18 there's more.

 ​  ​ 

​ 1:43 as mentioned before.​  ​ 

​ 2:18​BTW MicaBeauty was spotted at 2:22 BUT there's more...


----------



## Babs (Feb 27, 2013)

Be A Bombshell?



> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! And yes, I thought I saw something that looks like blush in the bottom right corner one second before the palette... does anyone recognize the brand?


----------



## bonita22 (Feb 27, 2013)

> Thanks! And yes, I thought I saw something that looks like blush in the bottom right corner one second before the palette... does anyone recognize the brand?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



It looks like be a bombshell


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 27, 2013)

BTW 3:38... remember what I posted earlier this month about another company that will be in future Ipsy bags?





Oh and 3:35... future bags?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BTW 3:38... remember what I posted earlier this month about another company that will be in future Ipsy bags?
> 
> ...


 Can't spot a new brand there O.O there's something that looks super blurry, couldn't tell what it is


----------



## votedreads (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BTW 3:38... remember what I posted earlier this month about another company that will be in future Ipsy bags?
> 
> ...


 STAHHHPP


----------



## hiheather (Feb 27, 2013)

I keep seeing all theBalm stuff casually placed and all I can think is 'THOSE LUCKY GIRLS ARE GETTING SOME BALM' Didn't ipsy give Balm before though? Either way, I know that is one repeat I would love over and over.


----------



## lovepink (Feb 27, 2013)

Wow you ladies are good!  Catching all these products!  I am liking the look of this bag all around!


----------



## Jennifer Love (Feb 28, 2013)

Love the bag.  Excited about the palette possibility.  And blush possibility.  And just about all the possibilities!  LOL  Lolly love!


----------



## katlyne (Feb 28, 2013)

I am so super glad that I emailed and they took my off the waitlist. &lt;3 I shouldn't have bothered unsubbing at all.


----------



## Lisabette (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm excited! I've wanted a z palette almost bought one now I'm glad I waited. I just hope if we do get a blush I get pink I can't wear peach. Great detective work you ladies have done! 1 or 2 eye shadows tho I'm guessing 1, a blush so that makes either 3 or 4 items depending on how many eye shadows. 

Now I want to know what are the other products! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would love a pink-nude lipstick and either a lip balm - Fresh Sugar comes to mind, I can dream lol or an angled liner brush which would of been better than those lash cards from last month which sit unopened. The bag looks cute a change from all the dark solid colors and the last bag I had a hard time getting the plastic smell out of I finally just threw in a block of cedar and that got rid of it.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 28, 2013)

Ooo.. z palette? Gimme gimme gimme! I was borderline ready to cancel, last month was a little meh for me. . Back and definitely interested!


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 28, 2013)

I just bought a 120 color palette from BH Cosmetics on Hautelook for $17. I am such a rookie when it comes to eye shadows, but I'm very excited to try out all the colors!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm with ya here! I'm not a nautical theme type person, the stripes are adorable, but other than that meh, but it is super awesome they listened and did something about it! I really haven't had a problem with the previous bags, they don't seem that cheap to me (given the price, etc)


 Hehe, maybe it's just me, I didn't think nautical, my geeky self went OOOH PIRATES, YAARR! And then I thought better that a beauty bag would probably not have a pirate theme...but wouldn't that be awesome? No?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleyanner (Feb 28, 2013)

In the picture of the possible ZPalette...is the top portion a mirror or is it see-through?


----------



## meaganola (Feb 28, 2013)

> Hehe, maybe it's just me, I didn't think nautical, my geeky self went OOOH PIRATES, YAARR! And then I thought better that a beauty bag would probably not have a pirate theme...but wouldn't that be awesome? No?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Well... My mental radio has been playing "I Am the Very Model of a Modern Major General" and other highlights from the same operetta since the bag reveal. And then I started planning a trip to Astoria, home of _The Goonies_. You're definitely not alone in geeking out here, albeit not necessarily in the same way!


----------



## carabeth87 (Feb 28, 2013)

Ipsy said it is not a nautical themes bag but def looks like it so who knows...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *carabeth87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ipsy said it is not a nautical themes bag but def looks like it so who knows...


 Maybe beach instead of nautical?  Although that would be quite odd to have a bag with anchors, but not a nautical theme...


----------



## Dayo Steph (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe beach instead of nautical?  Although that would be quite odd to have a bag with anchors, but not a nautical theme...


 I'm thinking travel themed, since March is a popular spring break month. I'm excited - I'll be heading to Hawaii for a work conference (yippeee!) and combining it with some personal travel towards the end of the month.  My boyfriend will be able to join me after the conference.  My only fear is the bag won't arrive before I leave. I could use some SPF!


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *carabeth87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ipsy said it is not a nautical themes bag but def looks like it so who knows...
> ...


----------



## lillybunny (Feb 28, 2013)

They put a new spoiler up!


----------



## katlyne (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lillybunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> They put a new spoiler up!


 yup, its the Zpalette from earlier in the thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> they've just "officially" released it.


----------



## lillybunny (Feb 28, 2013)

Could you post a pic? I can't view it from my iPad


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 28, 2013)

The theme is vacation/getaway.


----------



## katlyne (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lillybunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Could you post a pic? I can't view it from my iPad


 yepp. let me go get that for you.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 28, 2013)

> The theme is vacation/getaway.


 Whoo! I was *sure* it was spring break, and this is close enough for me! Aaaaand now my mental radio has flipped over to the Go-Go's! (And that punctuation has always driven me crazy, but that's the way it is.)


----------



## katlyne (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oohhh... Here are the images in case the pages go missing for a while.
> ...





> Originally Posted by *lillybunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Could you post a pic? I can't view it from my iPad


 here you go!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the one on the left is the one they put up, the one on the right will most likely be sneak peek #3


----------



## lillybunny (Feb 28, 2013)

> here you go!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the one on the left is the one they put up, the one on the right will most likely be sneak peek #3


 Thanks! I wonder if there will be different patterns


----------



## JC327 (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Doubt it's beach themed since that was last June or July's theme. I do agree, odd to have a bag with anchors and ropes for it NOT to be a nautical theme. The only other theme I can think of that would have anchors and ropes is a Caribbean theme.


 Maybe they are doing a spring break theme. That would be random if they just gave us a bag with anchors and it didnt have anything to do with the months theme.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The theme is vacation/getaway.


 Makes sense, I posted before seeing this.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lillybunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! I wonder if there will be different patterns


 I hope they are, I would like a leopard print one.


----------



## BisousDarling (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BTW 3:38... remember what I posted earlier this month about another company that will be in future Ipsy bags?
> 
> ...


 3:35 is too hard to pick stuff out of since it's a whole wall of samples 



 but at 3:35 I clearly see Josie Maran and Big Sexy Hair....


----------



## BisousDarling (Feb 28, 2013)

oops, at 3:38, I see those two brands


----------



## SherBear400 (Feb 28, 2013)

Just saw this on the comment thread on Facebook: Ipsy HINT HINT! The cover is actually a mirror, not a see through cover. It is NOT a Z Palette! Keeping on guessing ladies!


----------



## BisousDarling (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SherBear400* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just saw this on the comment thread on Facebook: Ipsy HINT HINT! The cover is actually a mirror, not a see through cover. It is NOT a Z Palette! Keeping on guessing ladies!


 Dang it, I was getting pretty stoked about a Z palette. Maybe it's a blush? Isn't that kind of how The Balm does their full sized blushes? They are in a square shaped container with a mirror, right?


----------



## puppyluv (Feb 28, 2013)

Super disappointed! I have to buy a z palette now that my hope have just been crushed.


----------



## jnm9jem (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SherBear400* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just saw this on the comment thread on Facebook: Ipsy HINT HINT! The cover is actually a mirror, not a see through cover. It is NOT a Z Palette! Keeping on guessing ladies!


 Dang! I was really excited about the Zpalette!


----------



## iPretty949 (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jnm9jem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dang! I was really excited about the Zpalette!


just what i thought. the zpalette cover is transparent. pffff, shattered dreams! lol


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 28, 2013)

I wonder what kind of clever travel item it could be other than a compact or a different brand of magnetic palette.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SherBear400* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just saw this on the comment thread on Facebook: Ipsy HINT HINT! The cover is actually a mirror, not a see through cover. It is NOT a Z Palette! Keeping on guessing ladies!


Hmmm...interesting....what about those Stila Travel Palettes?


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Feb 28, 2013)

Sad that it's not going to be a Z palette but really interested as to what it might be! What if it's not a magnetic palette at all and already has something inside of it?


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 28, 2013)

No need for spoilers or white font guys...the title of the thread takes care of that!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No need for spoilers or white font guys...the title of the thread takes care of that!


Oopsie! lol I forgot about that!




....ok then...what about the stila travel palette? lol


----------



## iPretty949 (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hmmm...interesting....what about those Stila Travel Palettes?


I was also thinking the same thing but arent those printed at the back? I'd be delighted if that's what it is! heeehee


----------



## Jwhackers (Feb 28, 2013)

Hey ladies! My first time posting here. I have no idea what that 2nd sneak peak item could be, but I found sneak peaks for items number 4 and 5! 

I am not sure how to post it behind a spoiler tag, but hopefully it's ok since it says there are spoilers in the title!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I was also thinking the same thing but arent those printed at the back? I'd be delighted if that's what it is! heeehee


Yeah that's why I'm unsure about it...if it IS that, they may have just photoshopped it out...or it may be something else entirely lol


----------



## Jwhackers (Feb 28, 2013)

sneak peeks #4 and #5~


----------



## JennyDBV (Feb 28, 2013)

maybe they are making their own custom magnetic palette just like they did with the brushes ?


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 28, 2013)

Maybe Unii?


----------



## iPretty949 (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JennyDBV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> maybe they are making their own custom magnetic palette just like they did with the brushes ?


We all think the same! Wehehehe


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JennyDBV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> maybe they are making their own custom magnetic palette just like they did with the brushes ?


Oooo, good point, maybe that's why they were checking out Zpalette at work in their video from November!


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm crushed it's not Zpalette but I know ZPalette has a trademarked on their packaging so no one can make one like theirs. My guess if it really is NOT a zpalette it's one from Mirabella. OR maybe Zpalette made a custom one for them? I don't get why they would prop it for the video if it wasn't a zpalette.


----------



## katlyne (Feb 28, 2013)

I feel like theyre making them so super hard to guess. and I don't like surprises.


----------



## Jwhackers (Feb 28, 2013)

I posted photos of the sneak peeks #4 and #5 but I don't know if they are showing up! I found them here! 

http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-hdotb78tv9g62g

http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-hdou87gvw5gxc5


----------



## katlyne (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jwhackers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I posted photos of the sneak peeks #4 and #5 but I don't know if they are showing up! I found them here!
> 
> ...


 they are indeed showing up, but it got buried in the thread. lol, I think the pink package has an opening on it like a wipe of some sort. lol


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like theyre making them so super hard to guess. and I don't like surprises.


 I think it's because last month everyone figure it out in minutes LOL


----------



## Jwhackers (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> they are indeed showing up, but it got buried in the thread. lol, I think the pink package has an opening on it like a wipe of some sort. lol


 ah, that's why I couldn't find them. you ladies move fast! yes, i am guessing some sort of makeup removing towelette. And the bottle maybe a toner or moisturizer?


----------



## meaganola (Feb 28, 2013)

So... Facial hydrating mist of some sort and La Fresh oil-free cleansing cloths?


----------



## katlyne (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it's because last month everyone figure it out in minutes LOL


 I know, but it still makes me sad.


----------



## SherBear400 (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jwhackers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> sneak peeks #4 and #5~


 No idea what brand that is, but I got a hydration spray in a Birchbox awhile back and it was amazing for plane rides! It was also a particularly hot summer in Chicago that year so it was a great way to refresh from just being out in the heat.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So... Facial hydrating mist of some sort and La Fresh oil-free cleansing cloths?


 I think LA Fresh samples come in foil packets and the full size don't have that plastic dispenser.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> they are indeed showing up, but it got buried in the thread. lol, I think the pink package has an opening on it like a wipe of some sort. lol


 LA Fresh has wipes that say 'Carry-on Friendly' just like that! If that helps at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Feb 28, 2013)

> I think LA Fresh samples come in foil packets and the full size don't have that plastic dispenser.


 Ah, you're right. In that case, Yes to Carrots grapefruit refreshing towelettes?


----------



## MaiteS (Feb 28, 2013)

five i know for sure!

LA Fresh Wipes:





the logo at the top matches the pink one and travel lite is perfect for the theme.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LA Fresh has wipes that say 'Carry-on Friendly' just like that! If that helps at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So... Facial hydrating mist of some sort and La Fresh oil-free cleansing cloths?


 You guys are right! I think they are these:


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 28, 2013)

*Jwhackers posted these images.*

 ​  ​  ​ 

​ First thought, "_Maybe another Eclos item?_" but is the bottle transparent? If so that rules out Eclos. Maybe a beach hair product? We've had a few from Beauty Army and other companies in the past.​ 


​ First thought, "Yes to Grapefruit towelettes?" But es To doesn't make a travel size of the Grapefruit only blueberry and cucumber have travel packages plus it's the wrong color pink.​  ​ Geeze Louise! MaiteS &amp; katie danielle you're fast!


----------



## MaiteS (Feb 28, 2013)

also if you go on the website their travel lite sections has a range of colors for the packages - it only comes with 8 or so wipes. the pink one is for makeup remover


----------



## meaganola (Feb 28, 2013)

> five i know for sure! LA Fresh Wipes:
> 
> the logo at the top matches the pink one and travel lite is perfect for the theme.


 Ooh, do they make those packets with the purple makeup remover wipes? I want more of those wipes for my suitcase, but I don't want individually-wrapped ones!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 28, 2013)

Just getting a list of what we know so far:

Navy/White Stripe bag with Anchor pattern

Eyeshadow (Coastal Scents?) ([SIZE=9pt]Eye shadows so gorgeous you'll plan a getaway just to wear them.)[/SIZE]

Some sort of pink compact, _maybe _with a product in it. ([SIZE=9pt]Travel to your dream destination in style with this clever travel must-have.)[/SIZE]

Hydration Spray/Moisturizer (In the sky, or on land, hydration has never been so fun or so easy!)

La Fresh Makeup Removing Wipes. ([SIZE=9pt]Freshen up with ease with these on-the-go towelettes!)[/SIZE]

They're totally making it hard on us to guess this month!  I like the challenge... lol.  And did I miss a spoiler or are there only 4 products this month?

Edited to add the hints from the Ipsy page!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You guys are right! I think they are these:


 yeah the logo looks really close. I'm kinda late to the party, but I'm also bummed out that we are not getting a Z Palette, oh well XD


----------



## Jwhackers (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> also if you go on the website their travel lite sections has a range of colors for the packages - it only comes with 8 or so wipes. the pink one is for makeup remover


 thank goodness! I was just looking through their website and the only pink packaged ones I could find were the female hygiene ones, and I thought, wow ipsy, are you really going there? haha


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Jwhackers posted these images.*
> 
> ...


 I thought Eclos too. On the ipsy site it's listed under Toners &amp; Astringents, so I don't think it's a hair product.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 28, 2013)

Love the way this is shaping up! I feel like they need to add some sort of lip balm, and then they will have a good basic road trip survival kit.


----------



## katlyne (Feb 28, 2013)

could the compact thingy possibly be a "theBalm" bronzer?

edit: the bronzer is yellow, it could be the hot momma blush, unless ipsy has already given that out, in which case, forget I said anything


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 28, 2013)

My guess for this is *Murad Hydrating Toner*


----------



## csb55 (Feb 28, 2013)

The spray may also be Juice Beauty.  I have a small hydrating mist that looks just like this with the white stripe.  I think the same bottle can be seen in the new March klutch club box as well.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## katlyne (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My guess for this is *Murad Hydrating Toner*


 lol, I was thinking murad too! only because sample society is giving out the moisturizer this month


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *csb55* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The spray may also be Juice Beauty.  I have a small hydrating mist that looks just like this with the white stripe.  I think the same bottle can be seen in the new March klutch club box as well.


 Ooo good call! It does look exactly like Juice Beauty!


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is driving me crazy! (Short trip too.)


 lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 28, 2013)

So is there a 5th item???


----------



## katlyne (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So is there a 5th item???


 I think its unknown at the moment, theyre still releasing spoilers, theyre officially only on #2, they released it today.


----------



## emilyyygloria (Feb 28, 2013)

Someone on facebook just posted this in the comments:

Actually Ipsy emailed me to re-subscribe and previewed that the march glam bag would have the mini glam Rx freestyle palette in it


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 28, 2013)

just got this in an email! looks like the palette mystery is solved


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 28, 2013)

Here's a zoomed in pic of the unknown toner/astringent from Ipsy. I would love it if it were from Juice Beauty.



​


----------



## OiiO (Feb 28, 2013)

I actually think it's Murad's Hydrating Toner, they make them in 0.5oz travel size samples which look just like that.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ahhh. Mystery solved. LOL I rather have a ZPalette. LOL


----------



## katcole (Feb 28, 2013)

I actually thought it had a mirror on hte  case, not a clear glass,the pictures didnt match up to be a view through a clear glass, but who knows lol


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually thought it had a mirror on hte  case, not a clear glass,the pictures didnt match up to be a view through a clear glass, but who knows lol


 It does have a mirror.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ahhh. Mystery solved. LOL I rather have a ZPalette. LOL


 I'm with you there! I might've signed up for several bags if it had been a ZPalette! I think is a sign I should just splurge on one. I do like the packaging style of GlamRx though.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ahhh. Mystery solved. LOL I rather have a ZPalette. LOL


lol me too


----------



## katlyne (Feb 28, 2013)

ehhhh. I'd rather have a zpalette too. but oh well.


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## Jamie P (Feb 28, 2013)

Oops you beat me lol


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 28, 2013)

I wonder what the options item will be, or even if there will be one....maybe it's the 5th item we haven't seen. Seems to be a very refreshing month though! lol


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm upset now cuz I can't figure out what the value of that palette will be -.-'


----------



## OiiO (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder what the options item will be, or even if there will be one....maybe it's the 5th item we haven't seen. Seems to be a very refreshing month though! lol


 I'm thinking we will see variations of the eye shadows like last month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katlyne (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm upset now cuz I can't figure out what the value of that palette will be -.-'


 lol. yeah. theres only one thing on the glamrx website, and thats a touch-up palette(which actually looks really cool and fitting in a travel themed bag)


----------



## OiiO (Feb 28, 2013)

I take back what I said about Murad, I think it IS Juice Beauty Hydrating Mist!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 28, 2013)

I can't tell from the pic... Is it an empty palette or does it come with something in it?


----------



## pengutango (Feb 28, 2013)

Yeah, I was wondering about that too... :/ If the picture Jamie P posted was what it was, it might be empty...?

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


----------



## cmello (Feb 28, 2013)

i just re-subbed they took me off the waitlist as soon as I emailed ipsycare.. if anyone wants to resub


----------



## coffeecardigan (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i just re-subbed they took me off the waitlist as soon as I emailed ipsycare.. if anyone wants to resub


 Yes, I am resubbing!  Still on the waitlist though.


----------



## katlyne (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, I am resubbing!  Still on the waitlist though.


 email and tell them you would like to resub


----------



## diana16 (Feb 28, 2013)

I emailed them and they answered in 5 minutes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i dont have to be on the waitlist.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I can't tell from the pic... Is it an empty palette or does it come with something in it?


 The palette should be empty. I think they put the pans there to show what it is.



> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm upset now cuz I can't figure out what the value of that palette will be -.-'


 I've emailed Cliche Cosmetics about it to find out how much it will be along with dimensions of the mini freestyle palette.

Glam RX Touch Up Palette: $16.50

Cliche Freestyle Palette: $16

My guess is that the mini Freestyle palette will be the same size (dimensions) as the Touch Palette except it doesn't have the makeup portion and will be like their original Freestyle Palette except with a mirror. So I'm guessing the value of it will be around $16 as well. Waiting for an answer from them.



> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I take back what I said about Murad, I think it IS Juice Beauty Hydrating Mist!


 I hope you're right. I've actually enjoyed Juice Beauty products.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The palette should be empty. I think they put the pans there to show what it is.
> ...


 Thank you Zadi! lol here I was trying to figure it out XD


----------



## coffeecardigan (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> email and tell them you would like to resub


 I emailed them!  Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed them and they answered in 5 minutes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i dont have to be on the waitlist.


 Wow!  Their customer service must have majorly improved since last year!  I emailed them and am looking forward to their reply.


----------



## ashleyanner (Feb 28, 2013)

On the Glam RX site it said the touch up palette was about the size of a credit card...just a little thicker.  Maybe that's the size this one will be too?


----------



## teastrong (Feb 28, 2013)

I just got off the wait list! Pretty darn excited for my first bag.


----------



## Meahlea (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm still trying to decide if I want to resub. So far we have:

adorbs bag

palette which may or may not be empty and is definitely tiny.

makeup remover wipes

some kind of face spritzy stuff

mystery eye shadow

?????

Have I missed anything?


----------



## emilyyygloria (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm still trying to decide if I want to resub. So far we have:
> 
> ...


 Yea I emailed them to resubscribe, but after looking at all the spoilers I realized that there is nothing that I really want/need. I do love the bag but I don't know if I can justify $10 for it.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 28, 2013)

Is it wrong that i'm wondering about the 5th item already lol.


----------



## gemstone (Feb 28, 2013)

> Ahhh. Mystery solved. LOL I rather have a ZPalette. LOL


 Is there actually any difference between the two? Besides brand name/mirror?


----------



## MaiteS (Feb 28, 2013)

when they tell you youre off the wait list how long does it take for that to transpire in the profile? i emailed them, got off the wait list but they havent charged my card and the profile still says wait listed.


----------



## OiiO (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it wrong that i'm wondering about the 5th item already lol.


 Blush, I bet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Blush, I bet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 If it is I hope its not like the one in December.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Feb 28, 2013)

Blush would be awesome!


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ahhh. Mystery solved. LOL I rather have a ZPalette. LOL
> ...


----------



## coffeecardigan (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> when they tell you youre off the wait list how long does it take for that to transpire in the profile? i emailed them, got off the wait list but they havent charged my card and the profile still says wait listed.


 I have the same issue.  If it doesn't show up in a few hours, I will contact them again.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 28, 2013)

Z palettes are open inside so you can fill them with any size pans you like, the inside is magnetic, and the front is clear. This palette looks like it has designated pan-holes, not sure if it's magnetic, and can't see thru the front.


----------



## jennm149 (Feb 28, 2013)

I have to say that all of this "I want to resubscribe and emailed them and jumped the waiting list" and "I emailed them and got off the list" is somewhat disheartening to someone who's been (more or less) patiently waiting to get a subscription for a month now. Particularly in light of the "teaser" emails I keep getting urging me to "subscribe now!"

@TeaStrong -- could you tell me how long you were on the waiting list?  Just trying to get a sense of how long the wait is.  Thanks.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have to say that all of this "I want to resubscribe and emailed them and jumped the waiting list" and "I emailed them and got off the list" is somewhat disheartening to someone who's been (more or less) patiently waiting to get a subscription for a month now. Particularly in light of the "teaser" emails I keep getting urging me to "subscribe now!"
> 
> @TeaStrong -- could you tell me how long you were on the waiting list?  Just trying to get a sense of how long the wait is.  Thanks.


 I completely agree.  It's really not fair to those that have been waiting so long, especially since they keep sending those emails.  Why are they telling people to subscribe when they can't subscribe?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I completely agree.  It's really not fair to those that have been waiting so long, especially since they keep sending those emails.  Why are they telling people to subscribe when they can't subscribe?


 it's not really any different from birchbox though, you can hop the line whenever you unsubscribe even though there is a waitlist. it just feels more blatantly obvious here because people are picking and choosing their months.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 28, 2013)

> > I completely agree. Â It's really not fair to those that have been waiting so long, especially since they keep sending those emails. Â Why are they telling people to subscribe when they can't subscribe?
> 
> 
> it's not really any different from birchbox though, you can hop the line whenever you unsubscribe even though there is a waitlist. it just feels more blatantly obvious here because people are picking and choosing their months.


 Yep, this. Those who were signed up with Ipsy before, had to also wait for their place in line...whether they got in with or without a waiting list. So I don't agree that it isn't 'fair' for them to pause and then sign back up, since they were already subscribers.


----------



## hiheather (Feb 28, 2013)

> I have to say that all of this "I want to resubscribe and emailed them and jumped the waiting list" and "I emailed them and got off the list" is somewhat disheartening to someone who's been (more or less) patiently waiting to get a subscription for a month now. Particularly in light of the "teaser" emails I keep getting urging me to "subscribe now!" @TeaStrong -- could you tell me how long you were on the waiting list?Â  Just trying to get a sense of how long the wait is.Â  Thanks.


 Couldn't agree more. I think that if you unsub you shouldn't be allowed to just jump to the head of the line, same goes for all sub companies that allow this.


----------



## teastrong (Feb 28, 2013)

I think I was on the waiting list for a little over three weeks?  I just got notified that I was going to be charged and shipped the next bag last night.


----------



## gemstone (Feb 28, 2013)

I also think that if without this option, a lot more people wouldn't unsubscribe in the first place, so it ends up evening itself out in the end.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 28, 2013)

I wish they had a skip option like Julep without having to go through the hassle of subscribing and un subscribing.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I wish they had a skip option like Julep without having to go through the hassle of subscribing and un subscribing.


 Yes, I think this would be a great option!


----------



## jennm149 (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I wish they had a skip option like Julep without having to go through the hassle of subscribing and un subscribing.


 Thanks!! 

This makes what's actually going on a lot more clear.  I certainly have less of a concern with someone effectively "skipping" a month -- it was the word "resubscribing" that confused me about what was going on.  My confirmation that I'm on the Ipsy waitlist was dated January 30, so hopefully it won't be much longer.

I suppose the big difference with these guys and Julep is that Julep is selling its own products, and can more easily control the supply.  If people skip a month, they can still sell the products in their regular store.  Conversely, if more people sign up than they expected, they can make more products.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep, this. Those who were signed up with Ipsy before, had to also wait for their place in line...whether they got in with or without a waiting list. So I don't agree that it isn't 'fair' for them to pause and then sign back up, since they were already subscribers.


 I think it would be beneficial to Ipsy if they changed their terms, like inviting non-subscribers to join the waitlist instead of getting their hopes up by saying "Subscribe Now!"


----------



## JC327 (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it would be beneficial to Ipsy if they changed their terms, like inviting non-subscribers to join the waitlist instead of getting their hopes up by saying "Subscribe Now!"


 Thats true because people think they are actualy getting their bag without having to wait. It would make things clear if they said there would be a waitlist like BB does.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 28, 2013)

> > Yep, this. Those who were signed up with Ipsy before, had to also wait for their place in line...whether they got in with or without a waiting list. So I don't agree that it isn't 'fair' for them to pause and then sign back up, since they were already subscribers.
> 
> 
> I think it would be beneficial to Ipsy if they changed their terms, like inviting non-subscribers to join the waitlist instead of getting their hopes up by saying "Subscribe Now!" Â


 Not really. As a business you want as many people possible to flock to your site with the hopes of being able to get in on the teasers they send you in the emails. Then, when you get there they tell you to join the waiting list, and they do join the wait list (i assume). Why wouldn't they want their wait list full of people who they can sell their bags to? I hope I'm making sense lol...it makes more sense to say 'Subscribe now!!' and then find out there is a wait list after you go to their site, than to say 'Waitlist now!' and you might just forget it and not go at all. But then again, why would you be getting Ipsy emails if you weren't already a subscriber or had subscribed or were already on the wait list?


----------



## msbelle (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I take back what I said about Murad, I think it IS Juice Beauty Hydrating Mist!


 Oh I do hope this is what it is. They've had product from juice Beauty before so it may be.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh I do hope this is what it is. They've had product from juice Beauty before so it may be.


 I got a .5 oz moisturizer in another sub box, and that thing has lasted FOREVER.  I love that they're generous with their sample sizes!


----------



## bonita22 (Feb 28, 2013)

> But then again, why would you be getting Ipsy emails if you weren't already a subscriber or had subscribed or were already on the wait list?


 I believe they sent that email to former subscribers. I can see someone getting mad if they were on the wait list and they received that email to subscribe now. So I doubt they sent the email to people on the wait list, but I could be wrong. In regards to the unsubscribing then resubscribing, I can see people on the wait list being frustrated by others being able to skip the wait list. Since it might seem like some are "cutting" in line. But I think it's a smart choice on Ipsy's part since it speaks well about their customer service, since those people unsubscribe for many different reasons and they don't have a skip a month option.


----------



## katlyne (Feb 28, 2013)

yeah, I'm not really seeing the "not fair" aspect. call me crazy but I was always told that "life isn't fair". and besides its not like we're first time subscribers asking to jump, we've been subscribed before, had to unsubscribe for various reasons(for me it was the fact that I had no moneyyy$$$), and now want back in. I'm sorry if I somehow offended you, its not my intention  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah, I'm not really seeing the "not fair" aspect. call me crazy but I was always told that "life isn't fair". and besides its not like we're first time subscribers asking to jump, we've been subscribed before, had to unsubscribe for various reasons(for me it was the fact that I had no moneyyy$$$), and now want back in. I'm sorry if I somehow offended you, its not my intention  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 She already said she didn't know you guys were previous subbers.


----------



## katlyne (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> She already said she didn't know you guys were previous subbers.


 mmkay. wasn't directing it at her. was directing it at the person who DIDNT say that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> otherwise I would have quoted her...


----------



## coffeecardigan (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah, I'm not really seeing the "not fair" aspect. call me crazy but I was always told that "life isn't fair". and besides its not like we're first time subscribers asking to jump, we've been subscribed before, had to unsubscribe for various reasons(for me it was the fact that I had no moneyyy$$$), and now want back in. I'm sorry if I somehow offended you, its not my intention  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 No worries!  Not upset in any way here!  




  I was mostly addressing the way Ipsy worded the email, not the fact that we can skip the waitlist. But anyway, I like Ipsy, and I am glad that I get to skip the waitlist. The nautical theme is awesome!


----------



## katlyne (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No worries!  Not upset in any way here!
> 
> ...


 oh yesh. their emails aren't the best. a couple years ago when it was still myglam, I signed up on the website, but decided not to subscribe, and I always got the "subscribe now!" emails. what was really funny was that they always offered little extras or full-size items that the reg. subbers didn't get and I never understood how they would hand-pick the bags to new subscribers.


----------



## skylola123 (Feb 28, 2013)

I am so excited for this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I really love the variety of items they are sending out. 

I have no clue how all you ladies do it...figuring out all the clues.

Today was the first day to check this thread out and I was blown away by all the sneak peeks.


----------



## Lisabette (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm bummed it's not a Z palette, but I guess the GlamRX one is cool. I guess it's meant for me to buy the Z palette... LOL

Juice Beauty hydrating spay would be great! I hope we get that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Feb 28, 2013)

Pretty excited so far! The value of the ipsy bags in ny opinion far exceeds the ten dollars that I pay.


----------



## DonnaD (Feb 28, 2013)

For $10 a month, I can't see unsubscribing to skip a month.  If it was one of those horribly expensive boxes, then yeah.  

Glossybox got the last of my business in January/February (can't tell which month it was, it was so late,) not only because of all of their issues but also because their boxes were so hit and miss with me.  I'll never do pop sugar because the stuff is so random and from what I've seen, nothing special.

Ipsy is probably the only box I'll stick with no matter what because it's so cheap.  I've never subbed to birchbox because even though it's cheap, they send a lot of useless foil sample type things...and luna bars.  Doesn't seem worth it to me.


----------



## Marissa Covitt (Feb 28, 2013)

here's a link to a palette on the glam rx site. idk that the inside looks much like the one we are getting the one they are showing has products inswide and then the bottom level is magnetic like a zpalette for any size pans

http://glamrx.goodsie.com/glamrx-touch-up-palette


----------



## Babs (Feb 28, 2013)

I have a Z palette and I am excited for this one as well because then I can separate out my eye shadow from my blush. I like to pop my GWP freebie shadows out and put them together so everything is in one place.

But just as a side note, the coastal scent shadows do not stick to my zpalette so I assume they won't stick to this as well. Luckily the Z comes with little metal circles stickers. Coastal Scent pans are probably aluminum or something. The Mirabella shadow in semi-formal will stick as that is a metal pan.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 28, 2013)

Yep^^...I had to use the little metal circles that came with my Z to stick the CS shadows in it.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Marissa Covitt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> here's a link to a palette on the glam rx site. idk that the inside looks much like the one we are getting the one they are showing has products inswide and then the bottom level is magnetic like a zpalette for any size pans
> 
> http://glamrx.goodsie.com/glamrx-touch-up-palette


 The bottom portion is the Freestyle Palette we'll be getting but the top portion with the cosmetics is not.



 vs 

​ Ipsy's Glam RX Mini Freestyle Palette vs GlamRX Touch Up Palette​


----------



## Baberanza (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh yesh. their emails aren't the best. a couple years ago when it was still myglam, I signed up on the website, but decided not to subscribe, and I always got the "subscribe now!" emails. what was really funny was that they always offered little extras or full-size items that the reg. subbers didn't get and I never understood how they would hand-pick the bags to new subscribers.


 do you mean last year? =P

I kind of agree with your train of thought though. we all had to wait our turn at some point! 

atleast ipsy/myglam is one of those companies who can still provide quality while trying to bring in more business. birchbox failed me there.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I believe they sent that email to former subscribers. I can see someone getting mad if they were on the wait list and they received that email to subscribe now. So I doubt they sent the email to people on the wait list, but I could be wrong.
> 
> In regards to the unsubscribing then resubscribing, I can see people on the wait list being frustrated by others being able to skip the wait list. Since it might seem like some are "cutting" in line. But I think it's a smart choice on Ipsy's part since it speaks well about their customer service, since those people unsubscribe for many different reasons and they don't have a skip a month option.


Beauty Army has skip a month as well (which I did for so long I finally canceled); I subbed from day one and it took BA a while to code the site to get the skip to work and get it to work with inventory, etc. I think it is probably more complicated than just adding a button.

ALL the subs I know of allow you to skip the wait if you were a previous subscriber- Glossybox, BA, Ipsy, BB, Sample Society.... the fact is that you have either been on the waitlist already or have subbed from day 1 if you fall in that category. It is good business to let subbers who were already customers back in. I am sure they factor into each month's inventory that they will lose 10%, gain back 5% old subbers and add 5% new. It's part of a good business plan and no one is skipping or cutting line-  re-subbers were already in line and helped build the original business.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Mar 1, 2013)

Ohh, finally I might have a place to put all my little loose yaby shadows, they are so itty bitty so hopefully they will all fit in there!


----------



## msbelle (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a .5 oz moisturizer in another sub box, and that thing has lasted FOREVER.  I love that they're generous with their sample sizes!


 Yes! I got one from Ipsy and had totally forgot they sent it, too. I like what I've tried from juice beauty so far. I got a sample of their Green Apple Peel when I bought a cleanser. I haven't tried the cleanser yet, am waiting to finish what I already have open. I tried the peel last night and love the way my skin felt. So I'm really excited about this and hope it is the mist  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beeyutifull (Mar 1, 2013)

I really enjoy the Juice Beauty products. I got the green apple peel as well and love it. Also the rejuvenating mask and that is great too!


----------



## cmello (Mar 1, 2013)

sorry to be a noob.. but this glam x pallette is empty?? or does it come with shadows in it. I"m not sure how this works I never had one of thes. i dont own any loose shadows only in pallettes or mac ones.


----------



## Carmela DeJesus (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> sorry to be a noob.. but this glam x pallette is empty?? or does it come with shadows in it. I"m not sure how this works I never had one of thes. i dont own any loose shadows only in pallettes or mac ones.


 Its empty. The bottom has a magnetic sheet so you could de-pot your eyeshadows from their palettes and combine them in this one so it takes less room.

i plan to depot my drugstore stuff. Depotting is simply heating the back of the eyeshadow container and prying the metal pan out. It tricky at first but once you get the hang of it, it's not so bad.


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> sorry to be a noob.. but this glam x pallette is empty?? or does it come with shadows in it. I"m not sure how this works I never had one of thes. i dont own any loose shadows only in pallettes or mac ones.


 It's empty, but it looks like they are including an eye shadow sample as well which I'm sure will be compatible with the palette.


----------



## cmello (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's empty, but it looks like they are including an eye shadow sample as well which I'm sure will be compatible with the palette.


 


> Originally Posted by *Carmela DeJesus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Its empty. The bottom has a magnetic sheet so you could de-pot your eyeshadows from their palettes and combine them in this one so it takes less room.
> 
> i plan to depot my drugstore stuff. Depotting is simply heating the back of the eyeshadow container and prying the metal pan out. It tricky at first but once you get the hang of it, it's not so bad.


 thanks ladies, very helpful!! can't wait to get it


----------



## 1lenna1 (Mar 1, 2013)

sorry to get off topic I emailed ipsy to be taken off the wait list and resubscribed. It seemed to work for others but when I checked back I was taken off completely :/ I emailed them about it but no response or email saying that they received my response. Terribly sadden by this


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *1lenna1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> sorry to get off topic I emailed ipsy to be taken off the wait list and resubscribed. It seemed to work for others but when I checked back I was taken off completely :/ I emailed them about it but no response or email saying that they received my response. Terribly sadden by this


 Did they email you back?  I'm sure they're in a huge crunch right now with adding people and doing all the billing for this month.  If you don't hear back, definitely send another email.  I've never had to deal with their CS, but I've heard they're great!  I hope it all gets worked out for you!


----------



## pandangela (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Carmela DeJesus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Its empty. The bottom has a magnetic sheet so you could de-pot your eyeshadows from their palettes and combine them in this one so it takes less room.
> 
> i plan to depot my drugstore stuff. Depotting is simply heating the back of the eyeshadow container and prying the metal pan out. It tricky at first but once you get the hang of it, it's not so bad.


you might want to keep in mind that this pallette is the size of a credit card....... you're not going to be able to put much into it :


----------



## CheriseCheeks (Mar 1, 2013)

I emailed them too and they told me that only people who have had 'previous issues':

"I do see that you joined our waitlist on 2/27, and we cannot wait to make you an active subscriber! Regarding the specific question of a previous subscriber being converting to an one - the waitlist is indeed first come first serve, and the only exception we make is for subscribers who had issues in the previous month and are now able to address those subscription issues."

Is it because I joined the waiting list too late? Were those of you who skipped the waiting list on the list already?


----------



## coffeecardigan (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheriseCheeks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed them too and they told me that only people who have had 'previous issues':
> 
> ...


 I still haven't heard back since I emailed them again.  My account still says that I am on the waiting list with no option to skip.


----------



## 1lenna1 (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did they email you back?  I'm sure they're in a huge crunch right now with adding people and doing all the billing for this month.  If you don't hear back, definitely send another email.  I've never had to deal with their CS, but I've heard they're great!  I hope it all gets worked out for you!


 I did... 2 times to be exact and still no confirmation email so I'm sure they are pretty busy, but hopefully I can get back in cause Ive been on the waiting list since the beginning of February. I skipped (unsubscribed) from January due to school tuition which pushed me back farther on the list :/ for a bag


----------



## coffeecardigan (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still haven't heard back since I emailed them again.  My account still says that I am on the waiting list with no option to skip.


 Scratch that, just got another email and I am now a subscriber!  I really hope it works out for you too!


----------



## macstarlite (Mar 1, 2013)

I'd love to see... -matte blush -lip balm -liquid eyeliner -hair ties


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 1, 2013)

I know I'm kinda late answering this but for those curious about what the Z palette and GlamRx Palette are for it's this:





You depot your eyeshadows, blushes, bronzers, etc. and because the palette itself is a magnet, they will stick to it if they're in a metal holder (if not, you can stick a magnet sticker on the back of your pot...Z Palette provides you with some.) I'm currently using my Z Palette for the free quads that Coastal Scents sends with every order! Here's a pic:





The GlamRx Palette that Ipsy is sending is essentially the same thing, just smaller and instead of a clear window that you can see through to see what you have inside, it's covered and has a mirror.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know I'm kinda late answering this but for those curious about what the Z palette and GlamRx Palette are for it's this:
> 
> ...


 How did you get the CS quads out of that annoying plastic case?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know I'm kinda late answering this but for those curious about what the Z palette and GlamRx Palette are for it's this:
> 
> ...


 OMG all the quads they have send you are so pretty!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How did you get the CS quads out of that annoying plastic case?


I cut the lid and sides off! lol


----------



## princess2010 (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm very excited about getting a palette!!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 1, 2013)

has anyone's card been charged?  I have a charge from Birchbox, but not from Ipsy... yikes! I don't want to miss this month!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG all the quads they have send you are so pretty!


Thanks! I'm a tad obsessed with this company lol


----------



## hiheather (Mar 1, 2013)

Those tiny quads are so cute. I love mini packaging. I'm tempted to order just to get those!


----------



## ohreally (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> has anyone's card been charged?  I have a charge from Birchbox, but not from Ipsy... yikes! I don't want to miss this month!


 I was charged for this month this morning.

I am super excited for this bag this month!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> has anyone's card been charged?  I have a charge from Birchbox, but not from Ipsy... yikes! I don't want to miss this month!


I haven't been charged yet either


----------



## lilsxkitten (Mar 1, 2013)

I haven't been charged either. I'm anticipating it since I am not sure if im in the wait list or not.


----------



## katlyne (Mar 1, 2013)

> I emailed them too and they told me that only people who have had 'previous issues': "I do see that you joined our waitlist on 2/27, and we cannot wait to make you an active subscriber! Regarding the specific question of a previous subscriber being converting to an one - the waitlist is indeed first come first serve, and the only exception we make is for subscribers who had issues in the previous month and are now able to address those subscription issues." Is it because I joined the waiting list too late? Were those of you who skipped the waiting list on the list already?


 Had you been a subscriber before(I.e. have gotten a bag)?


----------



## kittenparty (Mar 1, 2013)

I tried the emailing about the waitlist thing as well, since I had to cancel for financial reasons after last month. I got a response back that they couldn't do anything about it, so I just straight cancelled. Probably a dumb thing to do, but I don't really NEED Ipsy, even though I really like them. A skip feature would be the best thing, but I get why they might not be able to implement one.

I'll just go pout and stomp over here now


----------



## 1lenna1 (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kittenparty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried the emailing about the waitlist thing as well, since I had to cancel for financial reasons after last month. I got a response back that they couldn't do anything about it, so I just straight cancelled. Probably a dumb thing to do, but I don't really NEED Ipsy, even though I really like them. A skip feature would be the best thing, but I get why they might not be able to implement one.
> 
> I'll just go pout and stomp over here now


 Same here I had to unsubscribe due to financial problems as well. I was emailed that I was subscribed but it looks as if they took me off completely. I agree I dont really need it as well oh well :/ next time! lol


----------



## katlyne (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *1lenna1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here I had to unsubscribe due to financial problems as well. I was emailed that I was subscribed but it looks as if they took me off completely. I agree I dont really need it as well oh well :/ next time! lol


 did you get an email back saying they took you off the waitlist? cuz my page says "you are on the waitlist!" but I click on it and it says Billing info and then below that it says "cancel subscription" rather than "remove from waitlist"


----------



## 1lenna1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Neveeeeer mind lol. So I checked back and I am now a subscriber.... lol no next time here


----------



## katlyne (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *1lenna1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Neveeeeer mind lol. So I checked back and I am now a subscriber.... lol no next time here


 lol yayy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> good for you. looks like I won't be unsubscribing from this one anytime soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 1lenna1 (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol yayy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> good for you. looks like I won't be unsubscribing from this one anytime soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 i know right lol


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 1, 2013)

Got word that the shadows are NOT Coastal Scents.


----------



## katlyne (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got word that the shadows are NOT Coastal Scents.


 I believe Gabi said a few pages back that they were Yaby shadows.


----------



## katlyne (Mar 1, 2013)

images from google. theyre NOT mine.

two yaby shadows, theyre about half the size of mac shadow pans


----------



## Marissa Covitt (Mar 1, 2013)

i think i saw that ipsy confirmed it was not coastal scents also


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 1, 2013)

WAY TOO FAST LADIES! LOL


----------



## votedreads (Mar 1, 2013)

Any word on yabi products in general? good, bad?


----------



## bonita22 (Mar 1, 2013)

This is why I love this forum, you ladies are such great detectives!


----------



## Marissa Covitt (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i am hoping we get more than one color, i liked that coastal scents gave us four dif colors we got a good feel for their colors / product


----------



## CheriseCheeks (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Had you been a subscriber before(I.e. have gotten a bag)?


 Yes I've gotten 2 so far because it only recently became available to Canada &gt;.&lt;


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 1, 2013)

Guessing this is the website...it seems that people like them 

http://www.yabycosmetics.com/eyeshadow-refill/


----------



## bluelion (Mar 1, 2013)

I've swatched Yaby shadows before, but don't own any. From what I could tell, they were very soft and pigmented, Hoping I'll get a useful color!


----------



## coffeecardigan (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Guessing this is the website...it seems that people like them
> 
> http://www.yabycosmetics.com/eyeshadow-refill/


 Their blushes intrigue me!  Really nice colors.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Guessing this is the website...it seems that people like them
> 
> http://www.yabycosmetics.com/eyeshadow-refill/


 I love the names!  I totally want:

Coolio Cucumber

Rainforest

Jaded

Fairy Princess

So Vein

Dragonling

These look awesome!  I bet we're going to get mainly neutral colors though.  I'm wondering if the spoiler is any indication that we'll get 2 colors each.


----------



## OiiO (Mar 1, 2013)

I found two Yaby colors that are similar to the ones in the spoiler pic from Ipsy: Sunny Ocean and Seashell. Both names are obviously nautical and would go well with the whole Beach theme of the bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice job!  I found a few other "beachy" colors (but.... I have no idea how to get the colors into a picture.)  

sand dune

firewood

so navy

sexy salmon


----------



## katlyne (Mar 1, 2013)

I kinda want sand dune


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 1, 2013)

So some info on the Yaby. If these are indeed Yaby shadows we're getting based on the previous info and links other members have posted, the Yaby shadows are only 3 grams each.

For comparison:

*Saucebox Cosmetics*
5 grams ?? *Sugarpill*
4 grams ?? *Makeup Geek*
1.8 grams 1" pan *Lime Crime*
1.6 grams ?? *Coastal Scents*
1.3 grams 1" pan *BH  Cosmetics*
?? 1" pan *Yaby Cosmetics*
3 grams 15.5mm pan 
Saucebox pans are larger but I'm not sure if it's a 2" pan or 3" pan but I'm thinking it's a 2" pan. Sugarpill is also, if memory serves me right which it may not, than a 1" pan but off hand I'm not 100% sure (and yes I'm lazy to go get one of mine and a ruler to measure). Lime Crime pan size I'm also not sure but I'm thinking it's a 1" pan while BH Cosmetics I'm not sure of the weight in terms of grams. I DO remember though that the pans came in a plastic case like Coastal Scents though but if it's Yaby we're getting I'm happy to try something else.

1" = 26mm

0.3" = 0.762 cm (the pan size in the CS 252 palette)

0.62" = 1.6cm (the pan size in the CS 88 palettes)

0.78" = 2cm (the pan size in the CS Smokey palette)

According to a Google search, 15.5 mm = 0.6102362204731inches or 1.55 cm. So if this is accurate and if we are getting Yaby shadows each shadow is about the size of a pan in an 88 palette.


----------



## MrsMeow (Mar 1, 2013)

I keep wavering back and forth on March, based on spoilers.  I like that the bag is is different.  And I really like the empty palette.  Not so excited about anything else, but I am such a sucker for samples that I can't envision cancelling...like, ever.


----------



## Marissa Covitt (Mar 1, 2013)

you are awesome! how great wuld that be


----------



## Marissa Covitt (Mar 1, 2013)

if by 88 palette you mean cs, how do the 88 sizes compare with the 252?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I haven't been charged yet either


 My card has been charged now!  Lol you'd think I wouldn't be so excited about money going out of my account but... YAY! Ipsy!


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Marissa Covitt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> if by 88 palette you mean cs, how do the 88 sizes compare with the 252?


 Yes, CS' 88 palettes.

0.3" = 0.762 cm (the pan size in the CS 252 palette)

0.62" = 1.6cm (the pan size in the CS 88 palettes)


----------



## katlyne (Mar 1, 2013)

ok. so sum up we've got:

hella awesome bag

GlamRX palette

Juice Beauty Hydrating Mist

LA Fresh makeup remover wipes

Yaby Cosmetics shadow pans(possibly 2)

possibly a fifth item tomorrow?


----------



## princess2010 (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ok. so sum up we've got:
> 
> ...


I'm super excited about this bag! I can use everything in it so far. I've never owned a palette but would love to have one!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Idk who it was, it wasn't me, but awesome detective work!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katlyne (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Idk who it was, it wasn't me, but awesome detective work!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 lol my bad. I shall try to find it to give them proper credit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katlyne (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The palette is a z palette, they were featured in the to to work video,
> 
> The eyeshadow is from yaby cosmetics. I won 10 of them at imats from the pursebuzz class, they look exactly like that, kinda deeper but still small, about the size of a dime


 it was this lovely girl, gypsiemagic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 1, 2013)

I don't know about everyone else, but if they're about the same size as the Coastal Scents 88 sizes (which is pretty darn close to the sample quad size), then honestly, I'd just rather get a sample quad again than a single....just saying lol

Other than that little bloop, I'm super excited for this bag!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know about everyone else, but if they're about the same size as the Coastal Scents 88 sizes (which is pretty darn close to the sample quad size), then honestly, I'd just rather get a sample quad again than a single....just saying lol
> 
> Other than that little bloop, I'm super excited for this bag!


 I'm hoping that since they put up a pic of two eyeshadows, we get two each 



 It's my own personal kind of logic, and I could be wrong, but I'm hoping!

I'd rather get ANYTHING other than more Coastal Scents.   I know many of you like these shadows, but I tried to use the warm quad I got in the Feb bag, and when I was done, I was like "oh, I have some fallout from the Dark Golden Olive color... let me wipe that off", and immediately had GIANT dirty-looking smudges all over my face.  All over.  Including my nose and upper lip.  I have no idea how.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm hoping that since they put up a pic of two eyeshadows, we get two each
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness, really? I tried it on me and I didn't see any...I also have a whole bunch of their palettes. Hrm, maybe some were packed different and/or the powder was slightly off...strange. I'm sorry!


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm wondering if they showed two shadows because we'll either get the blue one or the beige one.


----------



## katlyne (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm wondering if they showed two shadows because we'll either get the blue one or the beige one.


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> with how small they are, I hope not. I could understand one shadow if they gave us a zpalette.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm wondering if they showed two shadows because we'll either get the blue one or the beige one.


I dunno, but Imma cross my fingers and wish reeeeeally hard that I will magically and mysteriously get Butterfly Blue or Mermaid Blue from that brand cause they are GORGEOUS lol


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness, really? I tried it on me and I didn't see any...I also have a whole bunch of their palettes. Hrm, maybe some were packed different and/or the powder was slightly off...strange. I'm sorry!


 It may have something to do with my 3-year-old getting ahold of the compact and finger-painting himself and the coffee table with the shadows.  I'm thinking it loosened them up.  It's just weird to me because I use loose pigments all the time and I don't get a lot of fall-out from them.


----------



## diana16 (Mar 1, 2013)

I just got charged by Ipsy I was a little worried since they didnt do it in the morning. BTW great detective work ladies, I alone would have never figured out the products


----------



## millhavenslotti (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm hoping that since they put up a pic of two eyeshadows, we get two each
> 
> ...


 That same thing happened to me!  I was starting to think I was crazy because no one had mentioned the horrible fallout problem.  I've never had that happen to that extent before, and I ended up throwing the whole thing away because of it.  I tried, like, three times and it happened EVERY TIME.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It may have something to do with my 3-year-old getting ahold of the compact and finger-painting himself and the coffee table with the shadows.  I'm thinking it loosened them up.  It's just weird to me because I use loose pigments all the time and I don't get a lot of fall-out from them.


ahahaha, what a little cutiepie!


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It may have something to do with my 3-year-old getting ahold of the compact and finger-painting himself and the coffee table with the shadows.  I'm thinking it loosened them up.  It's just weird to me because I use loose pigments all the time and I don't get a lot of fall-out from them.


 I had fall-out from the dark olive shadow too... I think it was because this one is not as finely milled as the others, so it doesn't stick to the skin so good.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it was this lovely girl, gypsiemagic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thank you! I could definitely tell that the spoiler pic was yaby just because of how deep they were, its easy to compare when you have the actual thing sitting right there, same plastic packaging and everything.

They are seriously AMAZING! Buttery like Urban Decay, much better than Coastal Scents (which are okay, but not a personal favorite formulation)

I have swatches I posted to Reddit last year, lemme see if I have the link...


----------



## gypsiemagic (Mar 2, 2013)

Swatches of Yaby shadows I own, they are ONE pass swatches, NO primer. seriously their formulation is amazing.





*excuse the shoddy camera work, Blackberry has some serious work to do in the camera dept.

all I had last year when I took these was my sh***y Blackberry

my freebie Z10 my boyfriend scored for me comes in next week, hopefully I can stop having to 

photograph with my itouch and waiting for wifi to upload. 

If I get a chance in the next couple days I will re-swatch and shoot with the DSLR

Twinkle is espescially gorgeous but looks gritty, its not, its a grey with multi colored shimmers, different than most that are black with rainbow shimmers.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 2, 2013)

> Swatches of Yaby shadows I own, they are ONE pass swatches, NO primer. seriously their formulation is amazing.
> 
> *excuse the shoddy camera work, Blackberry has some serious work to do in the camera dept. all I had last year when I took these was my sh***y Blackberry my freebie Z10 my boyfriend scored for me comes in next week, hopefully I can stop having toÂ  photograph with my itouch and waiting for wifi to upload.Â  If I get a chance in the next couple days I will re-swatch and shoot with the DSLR Twinkle is espescially gorgeous but looks gritty, its not, its a grey with multi colored shimmers, different than most that are black with rainbow shimmers.


 Thanks for the swatches, they are so pigmented!


----------



## macstarlite (Mar 2, 2013)

So excited about this entire bag!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## gypsiemagic (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OH, that makes me feel so much better...because that happened to me THREE TIMES, no matter how careful I was. Had to remove all my makeup and start over! I have never had that issue with a shadow before, not to that extent...not even any of the other CS shadows.


  the fallout like snuck up on me, I did all my makeup, like walked around to do some stuff and when I sat back down there were little flakies all over my under eye area, Since I have been using "real" makeup I haven't really experience fallout in a long time. Sometimes when I go overboard with black for a club look I get a little, but it's user error because I never tap my brush with black shadow like I will other colors.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ahahaha, what a little cutiepie!


 It actually was really funny because that dark olive color made him look like he'd been rolling in sparkly dirt.  I would have taken a picture, but he knew he was in trouble and kept trying to stick his (eyeshadow-covered) hands in his mouth.  I did take a pic of the aftermath of the coffee table, it's up on the Ipsy Feb thread.

Gypsiemagic, those colors are amazing!  Thanks for the swatches!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 2, 2013)

> Swatches of Yaby shadows I own, they are ONE pass swatches, NO primer. seriously their formulation is amazing.
> 
> *excuse the shoddy camera work, Blackberry has some serious work to do in the camera dept. all I had last year when I took these was my sh***y Blackberry my freebie Z10 my boyfriend scored for me comes in next week, hopefully I can stop having toÂ  photograph with my itouch and waiting for wifi to upload.Â  If I get a chance in the next couple days I will re-swatch and shoot with the DSLR Twinkle is espescially gorgeous but looks gritty, its not, its a grey with multi colored shimmers, different than most that are black with rainbow shimmers.


 Omg these are pretty! I don't normally wear bright colors but I am loving some of these. I would totally give them a shot. If they are as little as we think then I really hope they give us more than one. My little palette would be so empty with only one... though, that sounds like a *completely* legitimate reason to buy some pans. ; )


----------



## StyleLynn (Mar 2, 2013)

Ipsy is the only Beauty Subscription that I find myself consistently loving month!

Even if we aren't always thrilled with the brands they do listen to what products their subscribers want.


----------



## Katinka31 (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StyleLynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ipsy is the only Beauty Subscription that I find myself consistently loving month!
> 
> Even if we aren't always thrilled with the brands they do listen to what products their subscribers want.


I agree -- compared to other subs, it feels like Ipsy really puts in the effort.  Everything is not always to my personal tastes, but I can appreciate the value and the thought that went into the selection.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Swatches of Yaby shadows I own, they are ONE pass swatches, NO primer. seriously their formulation is amazing.
> 
> ...


 wow those swatches look amazing!! Thank you for posting them ^^


----------



## cari12 (Mar 2, 2013)

Now this is a bag I'm getting excited about! Those shadows look gorgeous, I love the bag and I'm intrigued about the other items too.

And I have the same problem with the CS eyeshadows and smudging too. In fact, the entire eye look from last months bag had me looking like a raccoon within hours - even with using a good primer underneath and a setting spray over.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Now this is a bag I'm getting excited about! Those shadows look gorgeous, I love the bag and I'm intrigued about the other items too.
> 
> And I have the same problem with the CS eyeshadows and smudging too. In fact, the entire eye look from last months bag had me looking like a raccoon within hours - even with using a good primer underneath and a setting spray over.


 Thanks goodness it's not just me!  I'm definitely OK with throwing them away now.  I just have enough GOOD neutrals that I don't need to try to make them work.  Oh well, good learning experience!

(Although as far as ordering more of the Yaby, if that's what the March shadows are, their shipping is EXPENSIVE! I know it's coming from Canada, but wow, crazy!)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StyleLynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ipsy is the only Beauty Subscription that I find myself consistently loving month!
> 
> Even if we aren't always thrilled with the brands they do listen to what products their subscribers want.


 I agree, I always like Ipsy - if I absolutely had to cut down, I could be happy with just Ipsy and Starlooks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 2, 2013)

So excited about the palette! I have a handful of pans right now that I've gotten from various places, and they're currently homeless.


----------



## Marissa Covitt (Mar 2, 2013)

is it really expensive? that would mean we would have to spend a lot just for the discount to cover shipping! i had to order like 25$ worth for cs for it to cover their shipping and they r local!


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Swatches of Yaby shadows I own, they are ONE pass swatches, NO primer. seriously their formulation is amazing.
> 
> ...


 Those turquoise shades are gorgeous!! If they didn't charge so much for shipping, I would definitely order some!!!


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Marissa Covitt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> is it really expensive? that would mean we would have to spend a lot just for the discount to cover shipping! i had to order like 25$ worth for cs for it to cover their shipping and they r local!


 To me anything more than $5.95 is expensive in terms of shipping. For the heck of it I put four Yaby shadows in my cart for a total of $12.60. Lets say Ipsy is working with Yaby and let's say Yaby gives Ipsy members 25% off that would make my order, as an example of course, $9.45 but factor in shipping and it's just NOT worth it. Shipping - 1 to 3 weeks - is $11.80! WAY too expensive for me so for me it would be an absolute pass.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> To me anything more than $5.95 is expensive in terms of shipping. For the heck of it I put four Yaby shadows in my cart for a total of $12.60. Lets say Ipsy is working with Yaby and let's say Yaby gives Ipsy members 25% off that would make my order, as an example of course, $9.45 but factor in shipping and it's just NOT worth it. Shipping - 1 to 3 weeks - is $11.80! WAY too expensive for me so for me it would be an absolute pass.


OMG WHAT is that SHIPPING?! That's crazy!


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> To me anything more than $5.95 is expensive in terms of shipping. For the heck of it I put four Yaby shadows in my cart for a total of $12.60. Lets say Ipsy is working with Yaby and let's say Yaby gives Ipsy members 25% off that would make my order, as an example of course, $9.45 but factor in shipping and it's just NOT worth it. Shipping - 1 to 3 weeks - is $11.80! WAY too expensive for me so for me it would be an absolute pass.


 For that price, I'd expect the company to personally drive my order to my house and hand deliver it to me.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 2, 2013)

Lmao yes thats way too much



> For that price, I'd expect the company to personally drive my order to my house and hand deliver it to me. Â


----------



## Marissa Covitt (Mar 2, 2013)

personally, i find that to bee the biggest turn-off!


----------



## yoru (Mar 2, 2013)

I get my subscription issue fixed but gave up unsubbing the moment I saw the glamrx palette. It's all I need for now. This bag is totally awesome! The bag itself is cute and the items are decent as well. Haven't got so excited over ipsy bag since October (I know, I am hard to impress  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## Baberanza (Mar 2, 2013)

maybe they'll do a shipping discount too.

................a girl can dream.


----------



## hiheather (Mar 2, 2013)

Oh my! To justify that shipping I'd need to buy one of everything they offer!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my! To justify that shipping I'd need to buy one of everything they offer!


 They do have free shipping for an order over $75... lol.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Mar 2, 2013)

If they gave us free shipping instead of a discount, I would definitely take advantage of that... but I doubt it will happen!


----------



## hiheather (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They do have free shipping for an order over $75... lol.


 I suppose that isn't so bad then lol.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If they gave us free shipping instead of a discount, I would definitely take advantage of that... but I doubt it will happen!


Absolutely lol.....That does seem about right! I almost feel like whatever discount they give us will BARELY cancel out the shipping, if at all!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They do have free shipping for an order over $75... lol.


 LOL over $75 ridiculous...well at least it's not Sigma...free shipping over $1000 ... 

Quote: Free shipping for orders over $1,000Coupon code: FREE SHIPPING


----------



## hiheather (Mar 2, 2013)

Free shipping is quite the incentive to order one of everything on Sigma's site! ROFL.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Free shipping is quite the incentive to order one of everything on Sigma's site! ROFL.


 Totally! Lmao


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 2, 2013)

Yeah no thanks Sigma. This is why I like trade shows - no shipping... granted there is plane tickets, hotels and other travel expenses BUT I can justify it that I'm saving money on shipping because I'm picking up stuff from multiple companies AND I'm getting stuff at a discount! LOL


----------



## Meahlea (Mar 2, 2013)

I can kind of see dropping $1000 on brushes if you're a pro MUA in need of a bunch of new stuff, as a business investment. But as a promotion, that's ridiculous. It costs them stupid amounts of money to ship an order that large and they comp it but won't comp cheap shipping? No thank you.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 2, 2013)

> I can kind of see dropping $1000 on brushes if you're a pro MUA in need of a bunch of new stuff, as a business investment. But as a promotion, that's ridiculous. It costs them stupid amounts of money to ship an order that large and they comp it but won't comp cheap shipping? No thank you.


the lamest part, is that you need a code for it lawl


----------



## JC327 (Mar 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my! To justify that shipping I'd need to buy one of everything they offer!


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For that price, I'd expect the company to personally drive my order to my house and hand deliver it to me.


 wow and i thought the chuao chocolate shipping was bad.


----------



## southeastmidwes (Mar 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Absolutely lol.....That does seem about right! I almost feel like whatever discount they give us will BARELY cancel out the shipping, if at all!


 For Costal Scents last month I didn't order the $25 to get the free shipping and when I applied Ipsy's code for the discount it didn't even cancel out enough to cover shipping. So I wish some of the companies would put a little more effort into wanting us to actually try some of their products and offer discount codes coupled with shipping offers. Heck a 15% off coupled with a no limit free shipping I would love more than 25% off.

~Cassie~


----------



## tanya0949 (Mar 3, 2013)

I haven't went through the past few days of posts. We know four items so far right?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tanya0949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I haven't went through the past few days of posts. We know four items so far right?


Yup!

1) Yaby Eyeshadow pan

2) GlamRx Palette

3) Juice Beauty Hydrating Mist

4) LA Fresh Makeup Removing Wipes


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm thinking since Ipsy has said it's not a Nautical theme, that it's possibly a Get-a-way, Spring Break or Vacation theme, especially with the small travel palette, hydrating mist and travel lite makeup removing wipes!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm thinking since Ipsy has said it's not a Nautical theme, that it's possibly a Get-a-way, Spring Break or Vacation theme, especially with the small travel palette, hydrating mist and travel lite makeup removing wipes!


 I was thinking the same thing. Still no clues on the the 5th item right?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was thinking the same thing. Still no clues on the the 5th item right?


If there is a 5th item, we haven't heard anything about it yet, right guys? I hope there's one!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If there is a 5th item, we haven't heard anything about it yet, right guys? I hope there's one!


 Me too, and I hope its something cute. Maybe a nice blush or something  else unexpected.


----------



## tanya0949 (Mar 3, 2013)

> Yup! 1) Yaby Eyeshadow pan 2) GlamRx Palette 3) Juice Beauty Hydrating Mist 4) LA Fresh Makeup Removing Wipes


 I'm hoping for a fifth item but either way it's going to be a pretty great bag!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too, and I hope its something cute. Maybe a nice blush or something  else unexpected.


A cream blush would be super-dups cute!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 3, 2013)

> A cream blush would be super-dups cute!


 Yes, something coral perhaps.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If there is a 5th item, we haven't heard anything about it yet, right guys? I hope there's one!


 Nope, no signs of a 5th item yet


----------



## JimmyJazz (Mar 3, 2013)

Maybe like an all in one type item (like a lip tint that doubles as a blush) will be a 5th item?


----------



## meaganola (Mar 3, 2013)

Gah, I'm looking at the yaby eyeshadow page, and I'm finding myself hoping that we get a card/chart with pictures and names of all of those shadows.  It's annoying to have to have to click on each one in order to get the name of the shade.  I can see myself getting all of the blues, greens, *and* purples.  (Also, their wishlist function *sucks*.  I wanted to create a list of specific shadows, not just a generic entry for "eyeshadow refills"!)

Oh, hey, something just occurred to me:  What if we have in fact actually seen *five* items already in those four product photos?  Yeah, we saw two yaby pans in that spoiler photo -- but what if one is a standard powder shadow and one is a pearl paint?  I'm really hoping this is the case because I would love to try a pearl paint!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gah, I'm looking at the yaby eyeshadow page, and I'm finding myself hoping that we get a card/chart with pictures and names of all of those shadows.  It's annoying to have to have to click on each one in order to get the name of the shade.  I can see myself getting all of the blues, greens, *and* purples.  (Also, their wishlist function *sucks*.  I wanted to create a list of specific shadows, not just a generic entry for "eyeshadow refills"!)
> 
> Oh, hey, something just occurred to me:*  What if we have in fact actually seen *five* items already in those four product photos?  Yeah, we saw two yaby pans in that spoiler photo -- but what if one is a standard powder shadow and one is a pearl paint?  I'm really hoping this is the case because I would love to try a pearl paint!*


 I would like that, but not like that lol Like what if one item was those 2?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha being too greedy here XD


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 3, 2013)

Remember - everything so far is speculation. Only the Glam RX has been confirmed. So while I'm hopeful it is Yaby the lesson I learned from speculating too much is that it does dash's one's hopes. lol


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 3, 2013)

These are gorgeous!



> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found two Yaby colors that are similar to the ones in the spoiler pic from Ipsy: Sunny Ocean and Seashell. Both names are obviously nautical and would go well with the whole Beach theme of the bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Mar 4, 2013)

Maybe our 5 items include 2 individual eye shadows, that would be fun!


----------



## nikkimouse (Mar 4, 2013)

Do the yaby shadows fit in a mac palette? or does any one know a good place to get ones that will fit that are not too expensive? I have a very sad looking half filled large palette


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do the yaby shadows fit in a mac palette? or does any one know a good place to get ones that will fit that are not too expensive? I have a very sad looking half filled large palette


 I don't have any Yaby shadows but Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C pans are.1" (26 mm) pans and Yaby's are 15.5mm pans.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe our 5 items include 2 individual eye shadows, that would be fun!


 That would be so awesome XD


----------



## JC327 (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe our 5 items include 2 individual eye shadows, that would be fun!


 I would be happy with an eye shadow and blush.


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Mar 4, 2013)

I personally would love a coral lipgloss (hey, coral = nautical!) I missed having a lipgloss last month and would love a lighter shade, versus the darker ones we've been getting!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *myungsunkim24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I personally would love a coral lipgloss (hey, coral = nautical!) I missed having a lipgloss last month and would love a lighter shade, versus the darker ones we've been getting!


 As long as its not red I will be happy, too much red in the past few months.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Mar 5, 2013)

Ipsy starts to ship out in what...5 days?


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 5, 2013)

So, so far we are getting 4 items in this bag? Is it possible there isn't a 5th?

When are all the spoilers typically revealed?

I've only been getting Ipsy since December so I am not familiar with the # of products they typically include.


----------



## OiiO (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, so far we are getting 4 items in this bag? Is it possible there isn't a 5th?
> 
> ...


 Well, they say 4 or 5 products per bag but sometimes they included little extras.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 5, 2013)

> Well, they say 4 or 5 products per bag but sometimes they included little extras.


Not that I'm trying to sound greedy or anything, heaven knows I adore Ipsy but I hope there's a 5th...cause these 8 makeup wipes just ain't doing it for me lol


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 5, 2013)

There probably is a fifth item but due to the leaks they probably have that one tightly under wraps right now.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Mar 5, 2013)

I cannot believe what I am about to say...but I kinda hope they keep the 5th (if there is a 5th) item under wraps until they ship the bags out.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I cannot believe what I am about to say...but I kinda hope they keep the 5th (if there is a 5th) item under wraps until they ship the bags out.


 Ok, I need to confess. When the first four images were found so immediately I did correspond with Jen from Ipsy about it. They are well aware of how fast we work around here and so I'm also aware that they're going to put a lock down on images uploaded to the site. This is why since late January they began to do spoiler images differently and now after this latest round with the four images the fifth one - IF THERE IS A 5th ONE - is under tighter wraps. I think at the end of March when April's spoilers begin things won't be uploaded to the main server

I know a lot of us want to be spoiled immediately but there are many that don't OR who want the spoilers but not everything figured out all at once because it takes away from the fun of guessing. So from here on out it's probably going to become more difficult to find spoilers and to guess said spoilers.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ok, I need to confess. When the first four images were found so immediately I did correspond with Jen from Ipsy about it. They are well aware of how fast we work around here and so I'm also aware that they're going to put a lock down on images uploaded to the site. This is why since late January they began to do spoiler images differently and now after this latest round with the four images the fifth one - IF THERE IS A 5th ONE - is under tighter wraps. I think at the end of March when April's spoilers begin things won't be uploaded to the main server
> ...


 As awesome as it is to know what the items are before most other people, I agree that Ipsy should be able to control how &amp; when their spoilers are released. 

(It was fun, though)


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> As awesome as it is to know what the items are before most other people, I agree that Ipsy should be able to control how &amp; when their spoilers are released.
> ...


----------



## JimmyJazz (Mar 5, 2013)

Agreed - I kinda liked the "What's the spoiler today."  It helped to pass the time while waiting for my bag.


----------



## OiiO (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm hoping the last item is a blush  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> In fact I reaaallly think it'll be a blush!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not that I'm trying to sound greedy or anything, heaven knows I adore Ipsy but I hope there's a 5th...cause these 8 makeup wipes just ain't doing it for me lol


 Lmao, i'm with you on that.


----------



## bluelion (Mar 5, 2013)

As an avid user of makeup wipes, I'm very eager to try them. And 8 is enough for me to know whether they'll work for me or not. I'm looking forward to that more than the eyeshadow!


----------



## OiiO (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As an avid user of makeup wipes, I'm very eager to try them. And 8 is enough for me to know whether they'll work for me or not. I'm looking forward to that more than the eyeshadow!


 Ditto! I can't live without makeup wipes either, they're my absolute must-have product  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jazbot (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ditto! I can't live without makeup wipes either, they're my absolute must-have product  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 ^^ What she said. lol


----------



## chelsbot92 (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm so disappointed with this month's glam bag the only things I'm looking forward too are the bag itself and the Juice Beauty Hydrating Mist. They really need to step it up! I love Ipsy and they have been sending out get products but I don't know why this month's bag is just so sucky




 I really would like to see more makeup in the bags, like matte lipstick, brow pencils, cream blush, etc. I really hope there is going to be a 5th item, and I hope it is going to rock my socks off!


----------



## BisousDarling (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ^^ What she said. lol


 To what everyone above said. I *love* makeup wipes. I just found some on clearance at Target and I snatched them up like nobody's business. Can't wait to try the ones in this month's bag.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm not saying I don't love makeup wipes, I do, absolutely! I have some, use them daily...but having a pack of 8 as an item for some reason just isn't exciting me...hrm..:-/


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm not saying I don't love makeup wipes, I do, absolutely! I have some, use them daily...but having a pack of 8 as an item for some reason just isn't exciting me...hrm..:-/


 It's not the most exciting sample, but I'm definitely looking forward to getting 8 La Fresh wipes (and makeup remover kind, which I'll totally use!) as a sample much more than getting 1 wipe (nail polish remover, which I just gave away) as a sample in my Dec Birchbox!

And I'm traveling for a week at the end of March, so these come at a perfect time for me


----------



## carabeth87 (Mar 5, 2013)

On fb they said no more sneak peeks. Four items was it. But I am guessing either it will be in the glam room when it goes live or a surprise when it gets here!!! Which I would love but sure I will look online before I get mine to see what it is lol! Either way good bag but my guess is a secret 5th item.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JimmyJazz (Mar 5, 2013)

I have La Fresh wipes (the ones in the purple bag) - they are really nice.

I hope the Juice Beauty item doesn't have that awful salad water that has been sitting in the sink smell, like the CC cream BB gave out a few months ago did.


----------



## OiiO (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I have La Fresh wipes (the ones in the purple bag) - they are really nice.*
> 
> I hope the Juice Beauty item doesn't have that awful salad water that has been sitting in the sink smell, like the CC cream BB gave out a few months ago did.


 I'm actually using those right now, love them! They're the ones that smell like lavender, right?


----------



## JimmyJazz (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm actually using those right now, love them! They're the ones that smell like lavender, right?


 Yup - I will say my face feel refreshed after using them and they are not so bad at getting off makeup. I'm on my 2nd bag.  They do a better job than the YES blueberry wipes.

Edit to correct:  I'm down to 1 wipe.  The last 2 are dried out - but not really because a little water gets them going again.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chelsbot92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so disappointed with this month's glam bag the only things I'm looking forward too are the bag itself and the Juice Beauty Hydrating Mist. They really need to step it up! I love Ipsy and they have been sending out get products but I don't know why this month's bag is just so sucky
> 
> ...


 How long have you been subscribed, if you don't mind me asking? Because over the past few months, there has been alot of makeup sent out with ipsy. Eyeliners, eyeshadows, lip glosses, mascaras,  primers, etc. I love when sub services send out mostly makeup, but I also want a mix of products. I'm pretty happy that they are giving out the palette so we can store the shadows they send us. I would love some variety like blushes and bronzers, but then it is hard to please everyone with color selections. The brow pencil I see issues with because I fill my brows in with powder and skip the pencil. but they sent out a brow gel that could work for everyone. I think it really depends on the person on how happy they are in the products they send out. And there is always emailling them to suggest certain products...


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (Mar 6, 2013)

I was really enjoying the pacifica lotion we got on January and so I went on Pacifica's site and was browsing through their products.

I ran into this http://www.pacificaperfume.com/new-color-quench/color-quench-lip-tint-blood-orange and remembered I saw it in Michelle Phan's take me to work day video. I read a lot of you saying you think March's bag will end with a lip balm.

It's wishful thinking but I hope we're getting that lip tint  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

What do you all think?


----------



## carabeth87 (Mar 6, 2013)

So someone pointed out that they put the bag sneak peek under makeup sets and not as the pic of this months bag like usual it's a boat. So maybe the "makeup set" is in the bag and we are just missing that hint.... Would make sense...


----------



## lillybunny (Mar 6, 2013)

> I was really enjoying the pacifica lotion we got on January and so I went on Pacifica's site and was browsing through their products. I ran into thisÂ http://www.pacificaperfume.com/new-color-quench/color-quench-lip-tint-blood-orange and remembered I saw it in Michelle Phan's take me to work day video. I read a lot of you saying you think March's bag will end with a lip balm. It's wishful thinking but I hope we're getting that lip tint  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  What do you all think?


 I posted something earlier about it! I would love to have that in a bag!! The price seems kind of steep but I really want to purchase the lipbalm if I never receive an Ipsy bag with it. The colors are absolutely gorgeous but I don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chelsbot92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so disappointed with this month's glam bag the only things I'm looking forward too are the bag itself and the Juice Beauty Hydrating Mist. They really need to step it up! I love Ipsy and they have been sending out get products but I don't know why this month's bag is just so sucky
> 
> ...


 Although I'm not an Ipsy subscriber (on the WL, though), I've seen similar posts on Ipsy's board and had a thought about it.

Isn't Ipsy a rebranding from "GlamBag" that happened just a few months ago?  I'm wondering if during the months when there were issues with GlamBag (and there must have been -- you don't rebrand a company on a whim) if the company had more challenges trying to get contracts with companies for samples. 

Think about it this way -- if you own a company that supplies samples and have to produce X thousand samples for them (at YOUR cost), wouldn't you be hesitant to get into a deal with them if you were concerned about whether the rebranding was going to take off? 

Since Ipsy and the suppliers probably work those deals out a few months in advance, it's _possible_ (and I can't stress how much this is just my guess) that the bags that are being sent now were negotiated during the time when the rebranding was just being done and the products that are in them reflect suppliers' uncertainty with the company.  Given the response to Ipsy, and the length of the waitlist, I'd guess that future bags will probably reflect that Ipsy seems to be more popular and so may have more items that people want to see.  The more buzz there is about Ipsy -- and frankly, the more complaining there is from people who WANT to get GlamBags but can't because they are "sold out" -- the more desireable it seems, and the more companies will want to partner with them.


----------



## nkjm (Mar 6, 2013)

I am so excited for this month's bag! I am super excited about the empty palette. Wish it was bigger, but I mean, still really cute esp. for traveling  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AJCorletto (Mar 6, 2013)

Quote: Quote: Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* 



I was really enjoying the pacifica lotion we got on January and so I went on Pacifica's site and was browsing through their products.

I ran into this http://www.pacificaperfume.com/new-color-quench/color-quench-lip-tint-blood-orange and remembered I saw it in Michelle Phan's take me to work day video. I read a lot of you saying you think March's bag will end with a lip balm.

It's wishful thinking but I hope we're getting that lip tint 



 

What do you all think?
I posted something earlier about it! I would love to have that in a bag!! The price seems kind of steep but I really want to purchase the lipbalm if I never receive an Ipsy bag with it. The colors are absolutely gorgeous but I don't want to get my hopes up.

Kandee Johnson also just did a blog post featuring  these. I think if they are not in this bag, they must be coming up!!


----------



## puppyluv (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm excited about the palette too! I have a few random shadows that really need a home.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Mar 6, 2013)

Do Kandee's posts typically reflect our bags?


----------



## katcole (Mar 6, 2013)

Good  post about the business end of it, that stands to reason . I did make post last month if they did do their bag a head of time, but it does look like they do,they  had all that stuff at her office. And as far as the sneak peaks I ask that question last month also lol. I wonder if they had  what I would call a ringer who who put a bug in everyone ear to get the hype going.  So it sound like they are going to keep tighter reins,I keep swearing I'm not going to peak. I'm actually happy if they do at least hide one items identity,it makes it  fun guessing but I also would at least like one surprise when I get my bag. I hope there is one more item this month im not overly thrilled this  month with what in the bag  but usually when I actually get the bag in my hand,I change my mind once I see all the the goodies. You guys are a bunch of smart cookies.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have La Fresh wipes (the ones in the purple bag) - they are really nice.
> 
> *I hope the Juice Beauty item doesn't have that awful salad water that has been sitting in the sink smell, like the CC cream BB gave out a few months ago did.*


 I tried this the other day at Ulta and it had a very unpleasant smell to me. I sprayed it on both my face and my sister's face and we both agreed that the smell was horrible and that it lingered way too long. We couldn't quite describe what it smelled like, but we knew we didn't like it.  It also left my face a little tacky and it didn't feel that hydrating and my sister said that it made her face itch :-/

Edit - I just thought about it a little and it kind of smelled like bad, expired sunscreen.


----------



## girlwithclass (Mar 6, 2013)

Sooo.. I'm pretty certain that the eyeshadow(s) that will be in our bag this month ARE from yaby! I'm so excited because I'm dying to try them now!
I did a search for 'yaby' on the Ipsy website, and this came up:

http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-hd6cfwuo80zw9d/

which seems to match up (even color-wise) with the sneak peak picture:

http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-hdotezlqvdju38/

ETA:
The colors pictured on Ipsy are.. So Vein, Azalea Petal, Seashell, and Sand Dune


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *girlwithclass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sooo.. I'm pretty certain that the eyeshadow(s) that will be in our bag this month ARE from yaby! I'm so excited because I'm dying to try them now!
> 
> ...


Those are gorgeous!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 6, 2013)

I wouldn't mind any of those colors, but the turquoise-ish one is SO pretty


----------



## OiiO (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wouldn't mind any of those colors, but the turquoise-ish one is SO pretty


 See, I'm the total opposite! I would rather get any of them but the turquoise - that color doesn't look too flattering on me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (Mar 6, 2013)

There is some speculation that the bag is not_ just_ the bag.. or is not a bag at all (I think I see the zipper on top so it must be the bag). This is because the photo is under the categories Makeup--&gt; Makeup set. 

http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-hdot537ua8emg/Top_Secret_Brand/MARCH_GLAM_BAG_SNEAK_PEEK_%231

What do you all think?.. Possible hidden 5th item?


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (Mar 6, 2013)

There is some speculation that the bag is not _just_ a bag or is not a bag at all (but I think it is a bag cause I see a zipper on top). This is because the photo of the bag is under the categories Makeup--&gt; Makeup Sets.

http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-hdot537ua8emg/Top_Secret_Brand/MARCH_GLAM_BAG_SNEAK_PEEK_%231

Any thoughts? Could it be a possible hidden 5th item?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> See, I'm the total opposite! I would rather get any of them but the turquoise - that color doesn't look too flattering on me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh I'm such a sucker for bright colors! I adore them!


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (Mar 6, 2013)

There is some speculation that the bag is not _just_ a bag or is not a bag at all (but I think it is a bag cause I see a zipper on top). This is because the photo of the bag is under the categories Makeup--&gt; Makeup Sets.

http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-hdot537ua8emg/Top_Secret_Brand/MARCH_GLAM_BAG_SNEAK_PEEK_%231

Any thoughts? Could it be a possible hidden 5th item?


----------



## girlwithclass (Mar 6, 2013)

I would SO love any of those colors.. but the teal/turquoise looks incredible! I came across this blog post when I googled for a swatch of it - it looks incredible!

It's in the last photo on this post, in the center:
http://beautysbadhabitblog.blogspot.com/2010/09/swatch-tuesday-going-green.html


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 6, 2013)

If it's not just a bag MAYBE it's a bag set.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There is some speculation that the bag is not _just_ a bag or is not a bag at all (but I think it is a bag cause I see a zipper on top). This is because the photo of the bag is under the categories Makeup--&gt; Makeup Sets.
> 
> ...


 maybe there is a matching mirror inside or something like that?


----------



## carabeth87 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hmmm I am thinking this is a good month for ipsy! Can't wait!


----------



## urbaout (Mar 6, 2013)

I think I found something for 5th product :

http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-h6lb91y2s1pm234u/


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There is some speculation that the bag is not _just_ a bag or is not a bag at all (but I think it is a bag cause I see a zipper on top). This is because the photo of the bag is under the categories Makeup--&gt; Makeup Sets.
> 
> ...


 It definitely looks like a bag.


----------



## diana16 (Mar 6, 2013)

All these clues are killing me! I want to know what exactly will be in the bag lol


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 6, 2013)

maybe the 5 in 1 is inside the bag? O.O


----------



## shandimessmer (Mar 6, 2013)

> > There is some speculation that the bag is notÂ _just_Â a bag or is not a bag at all (but I think it is a bag cause I see a zipper on top). This is because the photo of the bag is under the categories Makeup--&gt; Makeup Sets.
> >
> > Â
> >
> ...


 I could see In the picture how it could get confused. But if it's not a bag, what makeup set does that possibly look like? I think it's pretty safe to assume that that is the bag. Besides, don't they normally show the bag as the first spoiler anyways?


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *urbaout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I found something for 5th product :
> 
> http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-h6lb91y2s1pm234u/


 i think this is it.. fits the theme.... travel size!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## girlwithclass (Mar 6, 2013)

So I think I may know what the '5th' item is?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I am pretty positive that Yaby is sending us two eyeshadows this month! I contacted them via FB and they confirmed that they will be in our glam bags this month! This was the response I received just now:

Yaby Sharp eyes!! Yaby has two eyeshadows I. This month's glam bag. Keep an eye on the ipsy page and site, as we have some very cute items you can win with your videos!


----------



## urbaout (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it's the travel kit :   

http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-h6lb91y2s1pm234u/


----------



## o0jeany0o (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *urbaout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I found something for 5th product :
> 
> http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-h6lb91y2s1pm234u/


 I think the yellow color makes it look cheap BUT I don't have any makeup travel stuff like this so I'd enjoy receiving this. 

This bag seems really great in my eyes.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *urbaout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's the travel kit :
> 
> http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-h6lb91y2s1pm234u/


 What is making you so sure that the travel kit is the 5th item if there even is a 5th item?  I tend to agree that because they are sending 2 shadows, and from pictures they are packaged separately, that they are considered separate items.


----------



## urbaout (Mar 6, 2013)

Juice beauty product ...

http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-hd6c0pezt1h21r/


----------



## urbaout (Mar 6, 2013)

It fits with the theme of travel, vacations,  ...


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was really enjoying the pacifica lotion we got on January and so I went on Pacifica's site and was browsing through their products.
> 
> ...


 I really hope not.  I got that from Sephora and HATED it.


----------



## urbaout (Mar 6, 2013)

Would prefer 2 eyeshadow 



 instead of a that travel kit


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *girlwithclass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I think I may know what the '5th' item is?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I am pretty positive that Yaby is sending us two eyeshadows this month! I contacted them via FB and they confirmed that they will be in our glam bags this month! This was the response I received just now:
> 
> Yaby Sharp eyes!! Yaby has two eyeshadows I. This month's glam bag. Keep an eye on the ipsy page and site, as we have some very cute items you can win with your videos!


 I'd be so excited if I get 2 eye shadows  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *o0jeany0o* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the yellow color makes it look cheap BUT I don't have any makeup travel stuff like this so I'd enjoy receiving this.
> 
> This bag seems really great in my eyes.


 They look super cheap, like from the dollar store...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was really enjoying the pacifica lotion we got on January and so I went on Pacifica's site and was browsing through their products.
> 
> ...


 I would love to have that in my bag.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *girlwithclass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sooo.. I'm pretty certain that the eyeshadow(s) that will be in our bag this month ARE from yaby! I'm so excited because I'm dying to try them now!
> 
> ...


 I wouldn't mind getting any of them but I would be really happy with the first two in the pic.


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *girlwithclass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I think I may know what the '5th' item is?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I am pretty positive that Yaby is sending us two eyeshadows this month! I contacted them via FB and they confirmed that they will be in our glam bags this month! This was the response I received just now:
> 
> Yaby Sharp eyes!! Yaby has two eyeshadows I. This month's glam bag. Keep an eye on the ipsy page and site, as we have some very cute items you can win with your videos!


 They could just mean two possible colors and one in each bag. But it would be neat to get two.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 6, 2013)

I wouldn't mind two eyeshadows, or that yellow travel kit...not a big fan of yellow, but it'd still be useful. I think it'd look less cheap if it was any other color but that creamy yellow. All speculation, of course, we may not get either! lol


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 6, 2013)

When does Ipsy usually reveal the bags contents?


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When does Ipsy usually reveal the bags contents?


 On or after the 10th.


----------



## bonita22 (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm starting to think that there will only be 4 items this month. It's been awhile since the last time they only included 4 items in the bag. After all they do say the bags include 4-5 items every month. Maybe they just decided it was a 4 item month.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 6, 2013)

Actually it's been over a year and they've only done it once - the January 2012 bag is the only bag to contain only four items.


----------



## bonita22 (Mar 7, 2013)

> Actually it's been over a year and they've only done it once - the January 2012 bag is the only bag to contain only four items.


 Perhaps but I still think it will be a four item month. Although a surprise fifth item would be nice.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Perhaps but I still think it will be a four item month. Although a surprise fifth item would be nice.


 I'm hoping that we will be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They look super cheap, like from the dollar store...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 agree! I'm not sure I'd use that..maybe the small spray bottle, that's it. I'd rather have 2 eyeshadows  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> On or after the 10th.


Thank you!!!!!


----------



## lillybunny (Mar 7, 2013)

I rather the fifth item still be a surprise.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> agree! I'm not sure I'd use that..maybe the small spray bottle, that's it. I'd rather have 2 eyeshadows  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Same here, I know I'll use the shadow, this stuff will just sit. Specially because I can basically get all of those things from empty products I have...


----------



## katcole (Mar 7, 2013)

I would use the little  set but it reminds me of a little girls tea set or fake kitchen toys lol


----------



## JC327 (Mar 7, 2013)

> I would use the little Â set but it reminds me of a little girls tea set or fake kitchen toys lol


 Lol it does look cheap in the pic.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would use the little  set but it reminds me of a little girls tea set or fake kitchen toys lol


 Yes that's what it looks like, cheap girl toys lol


----------



## Ashitude (Mar 7, 2013)

My daughter would steal them for her American Girl dolls.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My daughter would steal them for her American Girl dolls.


 lawl! I don't think we'll get it, their link is for amazon...


----------



## Dayo Steph (Mar 7, 2013)

I don't think i'd mind the bottles. I travel for work quite frequently, and they are perfect for one or two night trips when I don't want to spend the $$ to get travel sizes of good shampoo.  Almost all of those type of products are cheap, so having an extra set on hand isn't a bad thing if they break or go missing


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 8, 2013)

Full view of the bag. Definitely a bag.

P.S. It is *TOO* cute.


----------



## katlyne (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 well that is adorable. did ipsy release that picture?


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> well that is adorable. did ipsy release that picture?


 Yes, on their Facebook.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 8, 2013)

One of the comments on that FB pic from someone who already got theirs is "I like it but it's a bit light this month", which may mean that there are only 4 items.  We shall see!  Looks like they're not having the crazy shipping issues they did last month, so that's good.


----------



## casey anne (Mar 8, 2013)

Via FB, it sounds like some people have received their bags...picture soon perhaps?


----------



## BagLady (Mar 8, 2013)

Found this pic on instagram

Not my pic


----------



## carabeth87 (Mar 8, 2013)

Love!


----------



## katlyne (Mar 8, 2013)

I haven't even been charged yet 0.0


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Found this pic on instagram
> 
> ...


----------



## urbaout (Mar 8, 2013)

love love love 






Can't wait to receive it ...

5 products (2 eyeshadows)


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Found this pic on instagram
> 
> ...


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Found this pic on instagram
> 
> ...


----------



## katcole (Mar 8, 2013)

So it the bag red or blue? That picture its look pink/red  on the other picture with the crab it is blue?


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 8, 2013)

Link?



> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Found this pic on instagram
> 
> Not my pic


----------



## gemstone (Mar 8, 2013)

> So it the bag red or blue? That picture its look pink/red Â on the other picture with the crab it is blue?


 It's blue, it just looks more muted because of the Instagram filter


----------



## PinkShanyn (Mar 8, 2013)

http://web.stagram.com/p/407161074283495699_29020559

Found that pic!!! YAY!!!  The bag is AMAZEBALLS!  Will go so nicely with the anchor bag I got form my january hammock pack!!!  SCORE!


----------



## BagLady (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Link?


 http://web.stagram.com/p/407161074283495699_29020559


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks ladies. I actually ended up finding it on her Instagram account.

http://instagram.com/p/Wmhtb_CMET/


----------



## LindseyJ (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm so excited about this bag! I've been wanting to buy some kind of pallet like that one for a while now, but just never did. They could have just sent that and I would have been fine, lol.


----------



## BagLady (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want those eyeshadows!  Those colors exactly!


 Me too!! I can't wait to get this bag!


----------



## BagLady (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So it the bag red or blue? That picture its look pink/red  on the other picture with the crab it is blue?


 I think it's blue. I'm assuming she has a filter on the picture that is changing the color of the bag in the picture.


----------



## rudegirl3 (Mar 8, 2013)

I am really excited for this bag. I'm so into the nautical trend! I just bought a nautical inspired dress from ModCloth before I even saw this month's bag. Plus I will always happily accept more eyeshadow


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So it the bag red or blue? That picture its look pink/red  on the other picture with the crab it is blue?


 Instagram has filters so she put it through a filter. The bag is black.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It is SUPER cute! &lt;3


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Found this pic on instagram
> 
> ...


----------



## PinkShanyn (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So as I thought, 2 eye shadows count as 2 items XD it's OK I guess, they are full size after all.


 
THATS A FULL SIZE EYESHADOW!?!?!  MAC has me spoiled then.....


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 8, 2013)

I got my bag today.  So surprised to see it!  Not even sure if I need a spoiler.  My bag is blue.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my bag today.  So surprised to see it!  Not even sure if I need a spoiler.  My bag is blue.
> 
> ...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PinkShanyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> THATS A FULL SIZE EYESHADOW!?!?!  MAC has me spoiled then.....


 lmao yes that's  a full size, I was going to say "full size"


----------



## girlwithclass (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PinkShanyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> THATS A FULL SIZE EYESHADOW!?!?!  MAC has me spoiled then.....


 lol if the yaby eyeshadows we're receiving are indeed full size.. they have twice the amount of product. The pans are smaller but taller and have 3 grams vs MAC at 1.5 grams


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *girlwithclass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> lol if the yaby eyeshadows we're receiving are indeed full size.. they have twice the amount of product. The pans are smaller but taller and have 3 grams vs MAC at 1.5 grams


 I just weighed one on my food scale and it's .1 ounces.  What's that in grams??  They don't give a size on the container.


----------



## carabeth87 (Mar 8, 2013)

So I seem another bag with light eyeshadow a and I'm guessing since I got the nude nail polish and the yellow eye shadow last month I'm on the light list lol. I am happy either way! Love this bag it's only my third and my fave!


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 8, 2013)

Does this help with the sizes?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *girlwithclass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> lol if the yaby eyeshadows we're receiving are indeed full size.. they have twice the amount of product. The pans are smaller but taller and have 3 grams vs MAC at 1.5 grams


 oh so they are taller instead of wider, thanks for clarifying  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## girlwithclass (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That color looks gooorgeous


----------



## girlwithclass (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just weighed one on my food scale and it's .1 ounces.  What's that in grams??  They don't give a size on the container.


 I had to google it XD  google says: 2.83495


----------



## AMaas (Mar 8, 2013)

Got my bag today!  Overall cute but those are the tiniest eyeshadows I've ever seen.  Anyone know what the GlamRX case is for?  I'm not familiar with this brand so any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## southeastmidwes (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Just out of curiosity do you have like a Mac single or something that you could put next to it to compare the sizes? If you don't that's cool but it'd be interesting to see the sizes against other singles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my bag today!  Overall cute but those are the tiniest eyeshadows I've ever seen.  Anyone know what the GlamRX case is for?  I'm not familiar with this brand so any suggestions are appreciated.


 OMG I just figured it out.  You can stick the shadows in there.  It's all magnetic.  They stay perfect!


----------



## AMaas (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG I just figured it out.  You can stick the shadows in there.  It's all magnetic.  They stay perfect!


 Haha, you're right!  It seems so empty, though, with just those 2 tiny dots in there.     

I just went to the GlamRX site and the actual touch-up palette they sell would have been awesome instead of just the empty case we received.  Looks like it still has the empty space underneath for your own color pans, but comes with a tray of touch-up colors as well.  I am such a sucker for mixed-use palettes!  I love traveling with them.  http://glamrx.goodsie.com/glamrx-touch-up-palette


----------



## JimmyJazz (Mar 8, 2013)

The pan is pretty deep. Gorgeous color!



> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I love it!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want those eyeshadows!  Those colors exactly!


 Yes!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I need this blue its so pretty!


----------



## LindseyJ (Mar 8, 2013)

That blue is so pretty and I've never worn blue eyeshadow before so I really hope I get that one! The other ones I've seen on Instagram are the same kind of colors I wear almost everyday so the blue would be nice to try.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I need this blue its so pretty!


 Same here! Hope I get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here! Hope I get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hope we both get it!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 8, 2013)

Ok, I may just be reading too much into this, but Ipsy keeps putting this reply up in response to people questioning the 4 vs 5 items this month:

Ipsy Hi XXX! There are 4-5 beauty items in every bag. Stay tuned for the Glam Room to go up for more details 

about this month!

Ipsy Hi YYY, We promise 4-5 beauty items in every bag. Stay tuned for the Glam Room to go up for more details about this month!

To me, it looks like they're saying there's some extra details/information about this month that they haven't released yet. Maybe? Or am I seeing conspiracies where none exist?


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Instagram has filters so she put it through a filter. The bag is black.


 Looks navy blue to me.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my bag today.  So surprised to see it!  Not even sure if I need a spoiler.  My bag is blue.
> 
> ...


----------



## Meahlea (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, I may just be reading too much into this, but Ipsy keeps putting this reply up in response to people questioning the 4 vs 5 items this month:
> 
> ...


Almost sounds like they're gonna put up a coupon for free something.


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, I may just be reading too much into this, but Ipsy keeps putting this reply up in response to people questioning the 4 vs 5 items this month:
> 
> ...


 People are already getting their bags and there are only four different products. I don't think the rest of the bags will be different other than maybe different shadow color, but I doubt they'll give anyone a 5th product unless it's another one of their blogger appreciation things.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Instagram has filters so she put it through a filter. The bag is black.
> ...


----------



## bluelion (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, I may just be reading too much into this, but Ipsy keeps putting this reply up in response to people questioning the 4 vs 5 items this month:
> 
> ...


LOL, I'm seeing the opposite. There'll be some who consider it 5 items, and there'll be others who think 2 things from one brand counts as 1 item. I think they're just repeating "4-5" in order to emphasize that they're still within their guarantee if they do indeed send 4 items. I don't mind it one bit, but I'm sure there'll be some who will be disgruntled by it. It's one of the reasons I stay far away from their facebook page.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Almost sounds like they're gonna put up a coupon for free something.


 This is what I was thinking! Maybe not a "physical" something, but a membership to a website (like fitness videos or something) or a magazine subscription (like the April BB). I guess we'll know in a few days... but the anticipation is fun, too!


----------



## bwgraham (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL, I'm seeing the opposite. There'll be some who consider it 5 items, and there'll be others who think 2 things from one brand counts as 1 item. I think they're just repeating "4-5" in order to emphasize that they're still within their guarantee if they do indeed send 4 items. I don't mind it one bit, but I'm sure there'll be some who will be disgruntled by it. It's one of the reasons I stay far away from their facebook page.


 THIS ^^^^

iPSY sent two eyeshadows (packaged individually so this could technically be two items), the juice beauty, the compact case for the shadows, and the wipes. so this is five total items in the bag. If the eyeshadows were packaged together it would be one item or they could have just sent everyone one shadow--but I do see how it could be interpreted as one item as it is from the same company....

I dont see a freebie coming on the site, but it would be accepted if it happens LOL....


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL, I'm seeing the opposite. There'll be some who consider it 5 items, and there'll be others who think 2 things from one brand counts as 1 item. I think they're just repeating "4-5" in order to emphasize that they're still within their guarantee if they do indeed send 4 items. I don't mind it one bit, but I'm sure there'll be some who will be disgruntled by it. It's one of the reasons I stay far away from their facebook page.


 I wish more of the disgruntled would follow through on their threats to cancel, so those of us still waiting for subs can get one!  $10 for 2 eyeshadows, that cute palette and makeup bag, a handy sample of wipes to keep in my purse and a moisture spray is a price I'd be happy to pay.


----------



## Meahlea (Mar 8, 2013)

Yeahh I wish I'd been able to get back in for this bag. It's awesome.


----------



## page5 (Mar 8, 2013)

> I wish more of the disgruntled would follow through on their threats to cancel, so those of us still waiting for subs can get one!Â  $10 for 2 eyeshadows, that cute palette and makeup bag, a handy sample of wipes to keep in my purse and a moisture spray is a price I'd be happy to pay.


 Yes, I agree - this bag is a great value, some new-to-me products/brands to try, and a super cute bag!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bwgraham* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> THIS ^^^^
> ...


 Yes!  I'm totally happy with the bag &amp; items we're getting this month.  I just won't say no if they have another offer. 





Oh, speaking of offers... I saw a pic of the back of the card, looks like the Yaby discount is 25%!  No free shipping though.... looks like an order of about $40 would be needed just for the discount to cover shipping!


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 8, 2013)

Aah!! I just want mine lol It looks amazing this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope if there is an extra that it would be free shipping for yaby, that would be amazing


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm jealous of those of you who got your bags already! I probably won't see my bag for another week or two.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Aah!! I just want mine lol
> 
> It looks amazing this month
> ...


 The yaby code (whatever it is) is for 25% off according to the card.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Mar 8, 2013)

I received my bag as well!!  What a great ending to my week



.  I'm not going to bother with the spoilers at this point!









I received Seashell and Azalea petal..pretty safe colors but at least I know I will get some wear out of them!





For those curious about the size!


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my bag as well!!  What a great ending to my week
> 
> ...


 OMG I want these two colors


----------



## JimmyJazz (Mar 8, 2013)

For those of you who have gotten their bags...how does the Juice Beauty smell?


----------



## Canny Charlene (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gifIt's defi
> 
> For those of you who have gotten their bags...how does the Juice Beauty smell?


 Hmm..I really don't know how I would describe it..it has a light fragrance to it..maybe a bit floral?  It's def. a pleasant scent IMO and not strong at all. The description is "Tone with this refreshing blend of rosehip, ylang ylang, resveratrol grape seed oil, and antioxidant-rich organic juices for a fresh radiant complexion."


----------



## Canny Charlene (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG I want these two colors


 I'm very happy with these..IIf I had a choice I prob would have picked the same lol.  Although I love all the bags, I think this is the first bag I've gotten that I am keeping everything in it!


----------



## hiheather (Mar 8, 2013)

OMG!!!

This bag is so adorable! I can't believe people are complaining on FB about the amount of items. Greedy people, that is well worth $10. That little palette is so cute.


----------



## Nightgem (Mar 8, 2013)

So excited for this bag the products look like they will all be used. Had a bit of an issue getting my new credit card to take but excellent customer care got it correct. I still don't get all the complaints, if you don't like it why get it? Anyways we should get our bags come tuesday so i have to live by you all till we get ours to play with.


----------



## diana16 (Mar 8, 2013)

Wow I cant believe people are already getting their bags! I want mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mks8372 (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those of you who have gotten their bags...how does the Juice Beauty smell?


 I have the full size of this and it is not a bad smell....but in my opinion, not a good smell either....kind of lightly medicinal if that makes any sense??  I'll be curious to hear from others on their opinions....


----------



## mks8372 (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hmm..I really don't know how I would describe it..it has a light fragrance to it..maybe a bit floral?  It's def. a pleasant scent IMO and not strong at all. The description is "Tone with this refreshing blend of rosehip, ylang ylang, resveratrol grape seed oil, and antioxidant-rich organic juices for a fresh radiant complexion."


Just noticed this reply....I do also detect a bit of floral in the scent...I just sprayed it and tried really hard to place the scent with something familiar but....I couldn't seem to...lol


----------



## pandangela (Mar 8, 2013)

I saw someone say on Facebook that in addition to the 2 Yaby eyeshadows they also recieved 2 coastal scents eyeshadows in their bag this month. It's probably a comment just to ruffle some feathers lol but something to look for if people are getting extras or not (more then likely not, since Ipsy did technically give us 5 products)

I'm good on more coastal scents stuff, even if they are extra  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katcole (Mar 8, 2013)

Some one posted they got 2  CS hot pots also on the facebook page, but i wonder if she meant she had room enough to put them and the  current eye shadows in the empty pallet?


----------



## katcole (Mar 8, 2013)

hehe  we  both had the same thought lol sorry


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm very happy with these..IIf I had a choice I prob would have picked the same lol.  Although I love all the bags, I think this is the first bag I've gotten that I am keeping everything in it!


 Yup from the four possible colors that someone posted a link to on Ipsy these two I would love to get it.

The blue one is gorgeous but I would never wear it...I don't ever wear bright colors.

But knowing how lucky I am, I will end up with the blue lol.

I am so excited for the empty palette....I wonder if the costal scent can fit in there (the ones from last month)


----------



## Beeyutifull (Mar 8, 2013)

Got my bag today! Did not expect to see the bubble mailer in there as I never get mine this early.

Love the shadow colors they sent me, I also got the seashell and the azelea good colors for this pale girl!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Mar 8, 2013)

As long as the juice beauty doesn't have the same awful scent as the CC cream - I'll be good.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my bag today! Did not expect to see the bubble mailer in there as I never get mine this early.
> 
> Love the shadow colors they sent me, I also got the seashell and the azelea good colors for this pale girl!


 Yay!  I'm so glad you got yours earlier in the month this time.  And I like those eyeshadow colors!


----------



## katlyne (Mar 8, 2013)

well this sucks. I was one of the first to get it in jan(when all the shipping crap happened) since they switched back, I'll probably one of the last now. awesome. lol


----------



## Beeyutifull (Mar 8, 2013)

It's kind of nice they send them out differently, some get them earlier, then the next month you might be last. Keeps it suspensful IMO.


----------



## ohreally (Mar 8, 2013)

Ooo I'm glad we're not all getting that blue color eyeshadow. It's pretty but I'm not that adventurous so I hope I get the seashell/azelea duo.


----------



## bonita22 (Mar 8, 2013)

> Yup from the four possible colors that someone posted a link to on Ipsy these two I would love to get it. The blue one is gorgeous but I would never wear it...I don't ever wear bright colors. But knowing how lucky I am, I will end up with the blue lol. I am so excited for the empty palette....I wonder if the costal scent can fit in there (the ones from last month)


 I'm also really excited for the empty palette. I've always wanted to try one. I think it's a nice way to declutter all my makeup stuff, hopefully I like it that way I can buy more like it in the future. I saw some comments on the ipsy site about the compact and some ladies seemed to be confused by it and others are mad that it was empty even calling it a stupid idea. It baffles me sometimes what some people expect for $10. I understand we all want the best bang for our buck and constructive criticism is always helpful but there's no need to be IMO mean. We aren't always going to love everything we receive in the bags, but to me that's part of the fun.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I received Seashell and Azalea petal..pretty safe colors but at least I know I will get some wear out of them!








 




 




 

        Is the palette magnetized?





 





 








Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm also really excited for the empty palette. I've always wanted to try one. I think it's a nice way to declutter all my makeup stuff, hopefully I like it that way I can buy more like it in the future.

I saw some comments on the ipsy site about the compact and some ladies seemed to be confused by it and others are mad that it was empty even calling it a stupid idea. It baffles me sometimes what some people expect for $10. I understand we all want the best bang for our buck and constructive criticism is always helpful but there's no need to be IMO mean. We aren't always going to love everything we receive in the bags, but to me that's part of the fun.
 
I'm stoked about the palette as well!  I mean how thoughtful and creative of iPsy to give us that after the loose pans so we'd have something to put them in?  
 
I was going to try to put something together using an an empty blush compact and some double-sided sticky tape, but now I have something to collect a the loose pans that we get or when I press pans from the loose pigments!


----------



## JessaBlake (Mar 8, 2013)

I know a lot of people were disappointed in the bag this month, but I would love to try out those products! The little eyeshadows are so nice in that palette. If only I could get off the waitlist!


----------



## casey anne (Mar 8, 2013)

Ooh I just got my tracking email!


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm also really excited for the empty palette. I've always wanted to try one. I think it's a nice way to declutter all my makeup stuff, hopefully I like it that way I can buy more like it in the future.
> 
> I saw some comments on the ipsy site about the compact and some ladies seemed to be confused by it and others are mad that it was empty even calling it a stupid idea. It baffles me sometimes what some people expect for $10. I understand we all want the best bang for our buck and constructive criticism is always helpful but there's no need to be IMO mean. We aren't always going to love everything we receive in the bags, but to me that's part of the fun.


 I know! I have never owned an empty palette but I have two of the costal scents minis that Ipsy has sent but I never travel with them because I am afraid that they will get smashed if I put them in my makeup bag. But now with this palette I am very excited to create my mini palette


----------



## FormosaHoney (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessaBlake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know a lot of people were disappointed in the bag this month, but I would love to try out those products! The little eyeshadows are so nice in that palette. If only I could get off the waitlist!


 Once the bags arrive, some will likely go up for trade on the MUT board for traders wanting to swap their extras.  I 'met' some really cool girls trading and trading your extras for exactly what you want, feels like you won a tiny little lottery each time your trades arrive.    

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131814/mut-traders-list-your-swaps/60


----------



## Canny Charlene (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mks8372* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Just noticed this reply....I do also detect a bit of floral in the scent...I just sprayed it and tried really hard to place the scent with something familiar but....I couldn't seem to...lol


 I thought maybe it's more of a rose then I thought citrus..I have no clue either!  lol..I'm just glad it's not a strong scent!!



> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Beeyutifull (Mar 8, 2013)

I personally did not like the smell of the Juice Beauty hydrating mist. At first, it smelled like baby powder right out of the bottle so I was like hmmm this is good. Then after I let it sit, I got this rosey, florally smell that just reminds me of old lady soap.

I could not imagine constantly spraying my face with that stuff throughout the day.


----------



## southeastmidwes (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ooh I just got my tracking email!


 I did as well. According to mine it may just be here tomorrow! Monday for sure. I'm so excited and can't wait for it to get here!!! In the morning I'm racing to the mailbox lol.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Mar 8, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## princess2010 (Mar 8, 2013)

The palette and eyeshadows have me so excited!!! I've never had an empty palette either and filling it up sounds fun!


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 8, 2013)

Anyone with the Glam RX palette, can you please post the dimension of it? I have three large ZPalettes now (just got them today) so my guess is the Glam RX Mini Freestyle is probably the same dimensions of the mini ZPalette.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 9, 2013)

I got my tracking!! Getting the bag on Tuesday, same day as my birchbox lol


----------



## yoru (Mar 9, 2013)

I will get my bag on Monday! That's 6 days since they shipped, which is fast considering that I waited 2 weeks for a bag I'm not impressed at all last month.

The bag this month defeats the one last year totally. I am loving everything that comes with it as well as the bag itself.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Mar 9, 2013)

I bought the cutest nautical looking Betsy Johnson purse tonight at Ross and my first thought was how awesome this months Ipsy bag is going to look inside of it!


----------



## tanya0949 (Mar 9, 2013)

Me t



> I got my tracking!! Getting the bag on Tuesday, same day as my birchbox lol


 Me too! Tuesday will be an awesome day. Usually they come on separate days!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my bag as well!!  What a great ending to my week
> 
> ...


 Thanks for posting I was curious about the size, its perfect to carry in my small purses.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 9, 2013)

I cant wait to get this bag, too bad Ipsy takes so long to ship to me.  I'm still waiting for February so maybe I will see this months bag in April.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pandangela (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone with the Glam RX palette, can you please post the dimension of it? I have three large ZPalettes now (just got them today) so my guess is the Glam RX Mini Freestyle is probably the same dimensions of the mini ZPalette.


I read somewhere that it is basically the size of a credit card, just thicker. I believe the mini Z palette is much bigger then that...


----------



## Baberanza (Mar 9, 2013)

Did anyone else notice they're using different shipping?!


----------



## MrsMeow (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else notice they're using different shipping?!


I did - first thing I noticed when I clicked my tracking.  AND, I should get my bag today.  Really hope my eyeshadow colors are the Seashell and Azalea petal.  I don't think I can rock the blue.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too!  I'm already arranging in my mind the assortment for the career conference in D.C., vacation to Seattle, cruise, subway ride on the 'E' line, my gym bag...
> 
> ...


 fingers crossed for you!!  It looks like you have a great line up of events coming up!!



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone with the Glam RX palette, can you please post the dimension of it? I have three large ZPalettes now (just got them today) so my guess is the Glam RX Mini Freestyle is probably the same dimensions of the mini ZPalette.


 The dimensions are 2 1/4 x 3 3/8


----------



## katcole (Mar 9, 2013)

Wow I get my bag today.I'm glad it beat the blizzard here I'm in Wyoming


----------



## Jo Cres (Mar 9, 2013)

im so excited for this bag!! I hope mine comes today. I have been wanting a magnetized palette like that for awhile and I almost bought one from beauty army. glad I waited. I hope I don't get blue eyeshadow because I never use it.

i'm off to stalk the mailman!! wheeeeee


----------



## catchingastar21 (Mar 9, 2013)

Got my bag today!  I actually got the blue eyeshadow, so I'll have to see how that works with my blue eyes.  I really like the bag- it's definitely navy.


----------



## mindcaviar (Mar 9, 2013)

I got the red nailtini polish and then I got the coastal scents golden palette -- so does that mean I will get the blue shadow?


----------



## thatwinsomegirl (Mar 9, 2013)

Overall I was fairly happen this month, though did anyone else notice the value of the bag drop substantially (something like $15 this month compared to the $30-$50 the bags are usually worth).  Not a huge deal, but definitely stood out to me.

I have to say I'm really disappointed in the Yaby eyeshadows.  The shades I received are a little chalky and even after several swipes, hardly show any pigment at all (see the swatches I shared).

Otherwise, I'm pretty happy.  Haven't tried the Juice Beauty Hydrating Mist yet, but I'm probably most excited about it (I've tried a few of their products in the past through Birchbox and have always enjoyed them).


----------



## southeastmidwes (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the red nailtini polish and then I got the coastal scents golden palette -- so does that mean I will get the blue shadow?


 I got the nude nailtini and the golden CS palette and I just received the cream and brown shades in my bag.

On another note does the hydrating spray smell like dried roses mixed with Big Red chewing gum to anyone else?


----------



## carabeth87 (Mar 9, 2013)

I got the nude nailtini and yellow eyeshadow so it must not matter. I like more naturals though so I am fine with it...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 9, 2013)

Finally got tracking! Excited to see which shadows I get.. totally want to try out the facial mist. Love those things!


----------



## pinkgemini (Mar 9, 2013)

I got my bag yesterday. A couple of hours before I got the tracking info email! I love the glam rx palette (I fit 3 depotted WnW shadows in with the 2 yabys) juice beauty mist, and La Fresh makeup remover wipes! The shadows are not as pigmented as I hoped, but I definitely prefer these shades (seashell and azalea) to the gold/ yellow coastal scents!


----------



## cskeiser (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As long as the juice beauty doesn't have the same awful scent as the CC cream - I'll be good.


 I agree... I tried the CC cream and couldn't stand it because of the smell...


----------



## diana16 (Mar 9, 2013)

I just got my bag! I got the blue eye shadow I am excited to try it out since I only own neutral colors


----------



## Clackey (Mar 9, 2013)

I got my bag today.  This is my second ipsy bag and so far I haven't been impressed.  I liked the eyeliner from last month but that has been it.  I will use this months makeup remover wipes but other than that the rest is useless to me.  I guess I need to start a trade list.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the red nailtini polish and then I got the coastal scents golden palette -- so does that mean I will get the blue shadow?


 Just got my bag today, and that's the exact pattern of bags I've gotten! although to me the shadow is very much a teal instead of a true blue.  Yay!


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 9, 2013)

My pink bubble mailer of Ipsy happiness arrived today!

The eye shadows were Sand Dune and So Vain (the bright teal).

I swatched the sand dune color and it seemed to have hardly any pigment.

(on my hand without primer)

Is anyone else experiencing the same?

I didn't try swatching the teal since that is a color I won't use.


----------



## southeastmidwes (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My pink bubble mailer of Ipsy happiness arrived today!
> 
> ...


 I got the other color combination and I noticed the same thing with that one. Seashell has hardly no pigmentation, you would probably have to load a heck of a lot onto a brush to even use it as a brow highlight. Azalea is a bit better but not by much, I had to swatch it three times before it became a shade that would be visible in the crease.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 9, 2013)

Got mine too and it is exactly the same as above. It's okay. I won't use the eyeshadow or palette- off to eBay they go! But I just decided I really like wipes and I love Juice Beauty so between what I like an what I can sell I am cool!


----------



## nishino (Mar 9, 2013)

I was so shocked to see the famous pink bubble mailer in my mailbox today!  I had just received the email tracking info yesterday night!

I got the Yaby seashell and azalea shades.  Would be more exciting if I didn't already own seashell, but I'm so glad Ipsy partnered with Yaby as I love their stuff!  As others have mentioned, shipping from Yaby is prohibitively expensive.  I've purchased Yaby products from Camera Ready Cosmetics before, their shipping costs less since they're in the US but to get free shipping you need to purchase at least $60 worth of stuff.

Not sure what to do with the magnetic palette, I love the idea and the size but I already have a couple from Trish McEvoy.  May be a candidate for trade list.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 9, 2013)

Got my tracking code today!


----------



## cheetahchirps (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *southeastmidwes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the nude nailtini and the golden CS palette and I just received the cream and brown shades in my bag.
> 
> On another note does the hydrating spray smell like dried roses mixed with Big Red chewing gum to anyone else?


My bag was delivered today after first showing up as shipped hours earlier. Now that's speedy!

I've never tried Big Red gum and I'm imagining it would smell like cinnamon. All I'm getting from it is rose, which thankfully fades quickly.  I got the "So Vein" and "Sand Dune" shadows, and I'm happy. Ipsy is definitely finally on trend with "So Vein" which I wouldn't call blue but teal. Finally a green shadow to try, along with a palette!

Even though the bag is light on value, this is the first one in months that I'll actually use, or at least try, every product. And the bag itself is the best one since the striped Barbie bikini bag, which either Zadi or Fairest Of All suggested. For me, much better than Feb.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm on my phone today, so I have problems digging around to find this, but the fact that there are a lot of people bemoaning the Yaby shipping makes me wonder: Are group orders A Thing on MUT? If so, where would I go about finding such a thing? If not, is it because it's a ToS issue or because no one has bothered yet?


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 9, 2013)

Much to my surprise, my bag showed up this afternoon!  While walking back to my house, the only thing I was thinking was, "please be azalea and seashell" (over and over).  I'm so glad I got the colors I wanted (and will actually wear).  The quality of the GlamRX palette is a bit cheaper than I imagined, but I'm only planning on using it for my CS eyeshadows.  Unfortunately, the CS eyeshadows slip and slide all around the palette and were a major PITA to take out of the plastic packaging (all the eyeshadow in the yellow one I got last month fell out of the silver thing).  The Yaby ones, however, stay exactly where I place them.  I find it quite amusing that the GlamRX palette is distributed by a company called "Cliche Cosmetics."


----------



## MrsMeow (Mar 9, 2013)

Bummer.  My tracking showed it reached the next town over at 12:09 yesterday afternoon.  Usually if the bag shows up there by 5am, I get it that day, so I was totally expecting it to arrive today.  No pink bag today.  Oh well.


----------



## nishino (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh, just in case anyone is interested, I went completely spoiler-free for this month's glambag.  It was hard, but I managed to do it.  

Was it more exciting to receive it in the mail without having any idea what was in it?

drum roll..........

.......roll.........

Not really.  In fact I think the weeks of anticipation and getting to share that with others makes it more exciting.  But I might try going spoiler-free again next month just to see.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cheetahchirps (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Much to my surprise, my bag showed up this afternoon!  While walking back to my house, the only thing I was thinking was, "please be azalea and seashell" (over and over).  I'm so glad I got the colors I wanted (and will actually wear).  The quality of the GlamRX palette is a bit cheaper than I imagined, but I'm only planning on using it for my CS eyeshadows.  Unfortunately, the CS eyeshadows slip and slide all around the palette and were a major PITA to take out of the plastic packaging (all the eyeshadow in the yellow one I got last month fell out of the silver thing).  The Yaby ones, however, stay exactly where I place them.  I find it quite amusing that the GlamRX palette is distributed by a company called "Cliche Cosmetics."


I just finished trying to put my CS pans in the palette and I ended up throwing them out. They're not magnetic and all of them shattered as I tried to get them out and, of course, the brightest pink fell on my rug, staining it.  I really think they're lousy quality.

The Yaby, on the other hand, is adhering fine to the palette along with the Mirabella. I tried the teal and it's pretty, smooth and soft. I'm going to try to use it as thin line above my eyeliner with a more neutral on top.

I also went spoiler free this month. You are such great detectives though!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just finished trying to put my CS pans in the palette and I ended up throwing them out. They're not magnetic and all of them shattered as I tried to get them out and, of course, the brightest pink fell on my rug, staining it.  I really think they're lousy quality.
> ...


It's actually a lot easier to leave the CS pans in the plastic case and cut off the sides and lid, leaving just a square, then get some metal stickers (Z Palette gives you some with purchase) and put on on the back of the quad. Works like a charm! I have 7 quads on my Z Palette!


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's actually a lot easier to leave the CS pans in the plastic case and cut off the sides and lid, leaving just a square, then get some metal stickers (Z Palette gives you some with purchase) and put on on the back of the quad. Works like a charm! I have 7 quads on my Z Palette!


 Oooh!  I didn't know about the metal stickers!  Thank you!  I ordered a Z Palette (totally forgetting I'd be getting the GlamRX palette this month).  Maybe I can use the metal stickers on the next CS quad Ipsy sends (because you know they'll be sending another one soon).


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This.
> ...


 Thats a great idea.


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Mar 9, 2013)

I also hope I get mine soon...Monday, I think? It's in my state, so we'll see!

I had a question for those that have gotten it already- the Glam RX palette- is the outside made out of like a hard cardboard/paper? Or is it plastic?

I was REALLY hoping for a pretty coral lipgloss (would've fit the theme) but oh well! I bet we get a lip product next month! &lt;3


----------



## millhavenslotti (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm kind of confused about the shadows - like everyone's saying, I did not think they were pigmented at _all. _I was really disappointed, because the size and case would have been perfect for filling up and traveling.  But the internet seems to rave about how highly pigmented they are, so is it just the seashell and azalea that are like this?  Are most of them better?  Does anyone own any other colors to compare them to?  (For reference, my favorite shadows are usually Urban Decay.)


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *myungsunkim24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had a question for those that have gotten it already- the Glam RX palette- is the outside made out of like a hard cardboard/paper? Or is it plastic?


 Definitely cardboard.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just finished trying to put my CS pans in the palette and I ended up throwing them out. They're not magnetic and all of them shattered as I tried to get them out and, of course, the brightest pink fell on my rug, staining it.  I really think they're lousy quality.
> ...


 Yikes. Well, I'm sorry they shattered, but I'm glad i'm able to learn from your misfortune - I was about to try that with my metal mania palette.   I got my bag today and received sand dune/so vain (teal/tan).  I actually really like the compact size of the glamrx compact, I have some Inglot magnetic shadows that should fit nicely, although I don't think I have anything else that will work. I kind of wish they'd included some of the magnetic stickers.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yikes. Well, I'm sorry they shattered, but I'm glad i'm able to learn from your misfortune - I was about to try that with my metal mania palette.   I got my bag today and received sand dune/so vain (teal/tan).  I actually really like the compact size of the glamrx compact, I have some Inglot magnetic shadows that should fit nicely, although I don't think I have anything else that will work. I kind of wish they'd included some of the magnetic stickers.


 Yeah, it was too late for me...  well I just shattered one.  I'd like to try pressing it, but it is soooo tiny!

I got the teal and the buff pans, not what I was hoping for, but it might be fun to experiment!


----------



## jewdiful (Mar 9, 2013)

i received the tan and teal shades as well and also didn't find them to be very pigmented at all. i might try to use the teal shade even though i have blue eyes (bluish shadows are the least flattering color on me for some reason), but i'm glad it's not just a straight blue. the sanddune color didn't show up on my skin at all lol and it's quite chalky. i'll have to try it with primer

not sure about the juice spray, not enjoying the scent much. i'll keep it around for when warmer weather hits, maybe i'll like it more when it's hot out. happy about the makeup wipes, they are a perfect size to throw in a travel bag. and the glamrx palette is nice to have.

not the most exciting bag for me, but i'm not disappointed by any means. and the bag itself is super cute!


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just finished trying to put my CS pans in the palette and I ended up throwing them out. They're not magnetic and all of them shattered as I tried to get them out and, of course, the brightest pink fell on my rug, staining it.  I really think they're lousy quality.
> 
> ...


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm does the juice beauty spray burn anyone's face or just mine?


----------



## southeastmidwes (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OpheliaDiFranco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm does the juice beauty spray burn anyone's face or just mine?


 It didn't burn mine but it did tingle a bit.


----------



## nishino (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OpheliaDiFranco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm does the juice beauty spray burn anyone's face or just mine?


 yikes!  now i'm afraid to try it!  does the burn last for a while or is it just momentary?  

sometimes fragranced products can be really irritating to my skin....


----------



## FormosaHoney (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OpheliaDiFranco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm does the juice beauty spray burn anyone's face or just mine?


 It doesn't burn mine but I have sensitivity with other products and ingredients.  There's probably an ingredient in it that is not agreeing with you.  

Quote: Originally Posted by *jewdiful* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

i received the tan and teal shades as well and also didn't find them to be very pigmented at all. i might try to use the teal shade even though i have blue eyes (bluish shadows are the least flattering color on me for some reason), but i'm glad it's not just a straight blue. the sanddune color didn't show up on my skin at all lol and it's quite chalky. i'll have to try it with primer
 
For me too!  Using a primer does improve things a little, but then my eyes start to hurt and won't stop hurting until I take the eye primer off.
 
I am fairly certain that I am reacting to dimethicone, as it occurs with primers and any eye cream with dimeticone in it.  Which sorta bites since I think it's in just about all the primers, I mean I think that's what gives primers that skin-smoothing character.  This usually is not a big deal if its on my face but I can't have it on my eyes.  
 
I need to wear primers for powder shadow, due to the curve of my eye lids in relations to my eye balls.  My eye socket's not deep-set, okay it's not set-in at all, it actually curves outward.  Any eye shadow that falls off makes it straight into my eyes, irritating it all day long.




 




 




 
I'd love it if someone can recommend an eye primer that doesn't contain dimeticone?  It will likely hail from an organic brand, since dimeticone is a silicate or some nano derivative of sand.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RaeDobbins (Mar 10, 2013)

should get my bag in the mail on Monday! Hooray! I am no stranger to the CS pans and the disaster that is removing them from their happy quad homes. I had some from ipsy bags as well as ones CS sent me with orders, and I put bits of magnet on the bottom and put them in my makeshift E.L.F. unipalette. I took it traveling with me a few days later, and opened it up to find a powdery, Jackson Pollack type mess that used to be my lovely shadows. LAME. Glad to hear the yabi pans are more palette friendly. :-/


----------



## lovepink (Mar 10, 2013)

I should be getting my bag on Monday as well!  I am really wanting to see what eyeshadow colors I got!  I am excited for the palette too.  I think the Juice beauty will go on the trade thread and the makeup wipes will come in handy!


----------



## mindcaviar (Mar 10, 2013)

Have u ever tried using the teal under your eyes rather than on your lid? It looks terrific on almost any eye color.


----------



## mindcaviar (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks for the neat idea!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have two suggestions for all you Dear Ladies, too. One is for removing shadows that are in a hot pot attached to plastic or in a set, and the other is for dealing with shadows that have shattered or cracked/crumbled inside the metal hot pots. 

1) use heat to loosen the glue that holds the metal hot pots to the plastic. You can use a blow dryer to heat underneath and a butter knife to gently loosen until the glue has become softer. Do not force, just be patient with using heat UNDER the plastic and then wiggle wiggle with thw bauuter knife or edge with a steal knife. 

2) if the powders crumble-- remove all the powder and place into a little dish. A ramekin works well. chop up powder with edge of butter knife until smooth. Add a bit of rubbing alcohol and stir into a paste. Use knife to return to hot pot and smooth over. Allow to dry. the alcohol will evapoarte. It is good as new. Works for powder colors.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

These truly work. I use these techniques and have for years. I hope this helps you all to stop throwing out those broken shadows and blushes!


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Mar 10, 2013)

> yikes! Â now i'm afraid to try it! Â does the burn last for a while or is it just sometimes fragranced products can be really irritating to my skin....


 It stayed burning on mine:-(. I had to wash it off...plus it seemed really sticky. I'm bummed. That was like the only thing I was excited for. I do like the smell though. Guess I'm gonn wait a couple days and try it again before I totally discount it!!!


----------



## Yeti (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OpheliaDiFranco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It stayed burning on mine:-(. I had to wash it off...plus it seemed really sticky. I'm bummed. That was like the only thing I was excited for. I do like the smell though. Guess I'm gonn wait a couple days and try it again before I totally discount it!!!


Mine burned like crazy too.  I should have known better and just tested a small area first, as I already know I am sensitive to a lot of products.  I am laughing at myself now, but that was one of the most sever skin reactions I have ever had to a beauty product.  My lips went completely numb.  I am really curious to which ingredient(s) is the culprit.


----------



## JamieO (Mar 10, 2013)

My bag should be here Monday, and maybe I'm jumping the gun just a bit, but this is probably my least favorite bag since my first one in October. There just isn't in it that I'm too excited about. The palette seems cool, and it's something I don't have, but how is the quality of it? I think someone mentioned it's cardboard? I was looking forward to the Juice Hydrating Mist, but haven't really seen anyone say anything good about it, only that it smells really weird and it can make your face burn, but maybe I will like it. The LA Fresh wipes will be hand, I use wipes all the time, but that's not something that is exciting to me at all. And other than Matt Batali, I haven't gotten any shadow colors that I actually like from them (I usually don't care since there are always other things that I love in the bags). Soooo, for me, this is an off month, but just like any sub, there will always be some bags/boxes that just aren't that great, at least for certain people. I still love Ipsy, but I'm just not too excited about this month....


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bag should be here Monday, and maybe I'm jumping the gun just a bit, but this is probably my least favorite bag since my first one in October. There just isn't in it that I'm too excited about. The palette seems cool, and it's something I don't have, but how is the quality of it? I think someone mentioned it's cardboard? I was looking forward to the Juice Hydrating Mist, but haven't really seen anyone say anything good about it, only that it smells really weird and it can make your face burn, but maybe I will like it. The LA Fresh wipes will be hand, I use wipes all the time, but that's not something that is exciting to me at all. And other than Matt Batali, I haven't gotten any shadow colors that I actually like from them (I usually don't care since there are always other things that I love in the bags). Soooo, for me, this is an off month, but just like any sub, there will always be some bags/boxes that just aren't that great, at least for certain people. I still love Ipsy, but I'm just not too excited about this month....


I like the Juice Beauty. The scent is rose and it fades quickly. I didn't feel any burn. (And my skin is somewhat sensitive). Give it a try. You may be very happy with it.


----------



## JamieO (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I like the Juice Beauty. The scent is rose and it fades quickly. I didn't feel any burn. (And my skin is somewhat sensitive). Give it a try. You may be very happy with it.


 I hope so! I really was excited about it until I read so many bad things, but I'm definitely going to try it for sure! I'm glad to finally see someone who likes it, and I really hope I like it too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's the one thing that I'm excited to try!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the neat idea!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 Great tips, I will have to try this!


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 10, 2013)

The palette holds a Stila pan as well as a CS quad perfectly.


----------



## Meghan Coulter (Mar 10, 2013)

Curious, I only got the Seashell.  Is that an accident?  It looks like everyone has gotten two eyeshadows?


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meghan Coulter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Curious, I only got the Seashell.  Is that an accident?  It looks like everyone has gotten two eyeshadows?


 I'm pretty sure you should have gotten azalea too.  You might want to contact Ipsy.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine shattered as well. Well let me go back a bit.
> ...


 Mine popped out with little difficulty and/or without breaking. Shrug?


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meghan Coulter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Curious, I only got the Seashell.  Is that an accident?  It looks like everyone has gotten two eyeshadows?


Yes. Two shadows came in the bag. You should contact CS.


----------



## cari12 (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine popped out with little difficulty and/or without breaking. Shrug?


 Same. I don't have my palette yet and hadn't read on here about the shattering or non-magnetize but I got mine out just fine too. Though I did test it on a color I don't use often, but it came out just fine and in one piece  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## page5 (Mar 10, 2013)

I wasn't sure what the Juice Beauty product was but did a little looking online and I think I will really like it. Hope my bag arrives soon! I love the Micabella liner from last month. It stays great all day for me.


----------



## bonita22 (Mar 10, 2013)

Is the Z palette also cardboard? I know the glam rx is cardboard, I just want to compare the two. For those ladies that have the Z palette and already received their bag, which one is better quality?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same. I don't have my palette yet and hadn't read on here about the shattering or non-magnetize but I got mine out just fine too. Though I did test it on a color I don't use often, but it came out just fine and in one piece  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine popped out with little difficulty and/or without breaking. Shrug?


 Same here, I have depotted 2 CS quads without breaking the shadows O.O


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is the Z palette also cardboard? I know the glam rx is cardboard, I just want to compare the two. For those ladies that have the Z palette and already received their bag, which one is better quality?


 I did some research and the Z palette is cardboard too


----------



## mindcaviar (Mar 10, 2013)

You're welcome! I meant to say butter knife and steak knife.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Primers - eye primers - are fairly new to the consumer world. Have you considered simply using a foundation as a base?


 Thank you Zadidoll, I'll give that a go tomorrow!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same here, I have depotted 2 CS quads without breaking the shadows O.O


 That's quite an accomplishment, IMHO... can I ship you mine and you pop 'em out for me ;&gt;


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's quite an accomplishment, IMHO... can I ship you mine and you pop 'em out for me ;&gt;
> 
> ...


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Mar 11, 2013)

Nothing makes me more upset than cheap eyeshadow with no pigmentation. I don't know what shades I got, I just swatched them and nothing showed up. I won't even give these away. This bag is one of my least favorites, out of every bag I've received from them. I haven't really looked at the juice beauty product--but it's a hydrating mist? I have oily skin so I'm not sure how useful this will be


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 11, 2013)

> This. If you attempt to take the shadows out of the plastic case it WILL shatter the shadows. The metal stickers, for those that don't know, are NOT magnets but just little round metal stickers. If you're looking for 1" round magnets you'll need to go to a craft store. Also, these magnets and the metal stickers are far larger than the mini shadows. So it's best to leave the shadows in the plastic case and do what was mentioned above. OR an alternative. At home improvement stores you can buy pieces of metal sheeting. You'll need a large picture frame - 8 x 10 for example - and buy a piece of metal that would fit inside. Remove the glass from the frame. You can adhere the sticker magnets (at craft stores) to the back - don't cut the cover off like above - and stick it to the picture frame. You can then hang the picture frame OR put it on your vanity.


 or you could use a magnetic dry erase board;-)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 11, 2013)

Mine should be here today!

I'm really sad at all the reports on the eyeshadows...because the swatches and previous reviews were so good!!!! I wonder what changed???


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 11, 2013)

I got the so vein and sand dune. The sand dune really doesn't show up in a swatch, but it's so close to my skin tone that I wasn't surprised. The so vein is also very sheer, but for such a bright color, I kinda like it that way. I'm not thrilled by these shadows, but I do like them.


----------



## PAsh (Mar 11, 2013)

updating my trade list to include items from this month...kinda blah for me...


----------



## nishino (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> updating my trade list to include items from this month...kinda blah for me...


 omigosh are those little pigs in your avi?  so cute!!!  but yeah, also kinda blah for me.  wondering how much i'd get for this on ebay....

I'm really sad to hear the bad reports about the Yaby eyeshadows.  I bought six of them several months ago and loved them all, had no problems with pigmentation.  Haven't opened up the ones I got from Ipsy though.  Later if I get the chance I'll swatch the old Yabys with the new to see if maybe the new ones are worse.  If not...does that mean I'm crazy?????


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same here, I have depotted 2 CS quads without breaking the shadows O.O


 I also depotted my CS pans without breaking the shadows, although I remember it was a little challenging and I had to be extra careful because the pans were a little flimsy and I felt like they would bend easily!

Afterwards, I was disappointed to find out that they were not magnetic, but I just stuck a piece of a magnetic sheet underneath (or you can use the adhesive ones that are used to make advertising magnetic cards - I think I got mine from Menard's or Lowe's) and now they stick to my magnetic palettes just fine!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you Zadidoll, I'll give that a go tomorrow!
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 11, 2013)

I got my bag today! The Juice Beauty smells like potpourri to me, but I'll try it...happy to get the makeup wipes. Really excited about the palette, as I have several loose shadows that need a home. I got the shadows in So Vein and Sand Dune. I don't think they're amazingly pigmented like I hoped, but I don't think they're bad, either! Glad I got these two, as that teal is right up my alley.

Swatch on a bare hand:


----------



## PinkShanyn (Mar 11, 2013)

Ok -- for the ladies who said these eyeshadows contain more than the MAC pans -- I have one thing to say to you -- ARE YOU ON THE CRACK?  (Little Mosque reference)    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  They're SO DINKY!!!  BUT... i like that the nude color just kinda blends into my skintone and evens out the color.  The so vein (blueish) is kinda pretty.  I see that being used as an eyeliner and smudged.  Love it.   The Juice Beauty spray?  makes me want to gag.  It smells like a granny.  I put it on before bed thinking it would be ok.... i woke up with the MOST INTENSE HEADACHE!!!  My sister had the same experience although she thinks it smells like the blooming trees that smell like pee.  We both tossed it!  The wipes are AMAZEBALLS.  I will need them....in like a babywipe container size.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  250 sheets please.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The bag is ADORABLE.  and the palette is small...but fun.  I'm thinking of order some other eyeshadow colors to fill it with and give to my niece.  I feel like it's a good size for a little girl and the yaby (or whatever they're called) eyeshadows are lightly pigmented so that would be good for her as well.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JamieO (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my bag today! The Juice Beauty smells like potpourri to me, but I'll try it...happy to get the makeup wipes. Really excited about the palette, as I have several loose shadows that need a home. I got the shadows in So Vein and Sand Dune. I don't think they're amazingly pigmented like I hoped, but I don't think they're bad, either! Glad I got these two, as that teal is right up my alley.
> 
> Swatch on a bare hand:


 Wow. The teal is really pretty, but it seriously took me a minute to realize that Sand Dune was next to it. You can barely see it at all!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Jazbot (Mar 11, 2013)

I can't wait to get this bag already. I feel like we have talked about it for months. lol


----------



## Meshybelle (Mar 11, 2013)

Blah!! The bag and it's contents this month are lackluster to say the least. I'll be giving the whole thing away. Now, On to April......................


----------



## OsLsNsmom (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PinkShanyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok -- for the ladies who said these eyeshadows contain more than the MAC pans -- I have one thing to say to you -- ARE YOU ON THE CRACK?  (Little Mosque reference)    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  They're SO DINKY!!!  BUT... i like that the nude color just kinda blends into my skintone and evens out the color.  The so vein (blueish) is kinda pretty.  I see that being used as an eyeliner and smudged.  Love it.   The Juice Beauty spray?  makes me want to gag.  It smells like a granny.  I put it on before bed thinking it would be ok.... i woke up with the MOST INTENSE HEADACHE!!!  My sister had the same experience although she thinks it smells like the blooming trees that smell like pee.  We both tossed it!  The wipes are AMAZEBALLS.  I will need them....in like a babywipe container size.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  250 sheets please.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The bag is ADORABLE.  and the palette is small...but fun.  I'm thinking of order some other eyeshadow colors to fill it with and give to my niece.  I feel like it's a good size for a little girl and the yaby (or whatever they're called) eyeshadows are lightly pigmented so that would be good for her as well.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I agree! The hydrating spray smelt like funeral home to me. Made me sick too- bad headache.. Smelt like rotting roses/flowers. Yuck!


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PinkShanyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok -- for the ladies who said these eyeshadows contain more than the MAC pans -- I have one thing to say to you -- ARE YOU ON THE CRACK?  (Little Mosque reference)    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  They're SO DINKY!!!  BUT... i like that the nude color just kinda blends into my skintone and evens out the color.  The so vein (blueish) is kinda pretty.  I see that being used as an eyeliner and smudged.  Love it.   The Juice Beauty spray?  makes me want to gag.  It smells like a granny.  I put it on before bed thinking it would be ok.... i woke up with the MOST INTENSE HEADACHE!!!  My sister had the same experience although she thinks it smells like the blooming trees that smell like pee.  We both tossed it!  The wipes are AMAZEBALLS.  I will need them....in like a babywipe container size.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  250 sheets please.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The bag is ADORABLE.  and the palette is small...but fun.  I'm thinking of order some other eyeshadow colors to fill it with and give to my niece.  I feel like it's a good size for a little girl and the yaby (or whatever they're called) eyeshadows are lightly pigmented so that would be good for her as well.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


  I know better than reading and replying while I have a head cold but here goes....

Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C weight wise is 1.3 g (_26 mm_). Yaby weight wise is 3 grams (_15.5mm)_. Technically 3 grams is more than 1.3 grams BUT that's their full size... these are probably sample sizes but I'm not sure. Anyone know if the samples are _15.5mm_?


----------



## JamieO (Mar 11, 2013)

Just got my bag. I'm not super excited about it, but I'm not disappointed. I actually like the smell of the Juice, and it didn't give me any weird reactions, plus its a good size, so i'm happy with it. The palette is cool, it's sturdier than I thought it would be. Not so much a fan of the shadows (So Vein and Sand Dune), but I'll try to use them in some way. So all in all, not so bad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 11, 2013)

I love the Juice hydrating spray! Perfect for after the gym and hungover mornings  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rochellena (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the Juice hydrating spray! Perfect for after the gym and* hungover mornings*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Hmmm, I might get more use out of this than I thought....


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 11, 2013)

My shadows were Azalea petal and seashell, pretty and neutral.  Hope I can get last months CS shadows to fit in the GlamRX pallet.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My shadows were Azalea petal and seashell, pretty and neutral.  Hope I can get last months CS shadows to fit in the GlamRX pallet.


 Learn from the mistakes a few of us have already made - don't take the CS eyeshadows out of the quads.


----------



## pandangela (Mar 11, 2013)

Got my bag today. opened everything and put everything away in about 5 minutes. How boring this month.

Anyone else surprised by the quality of the bag itself? mine feels like paper, or just... cheap. Dunno. Onward to April!


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Also, apart from foundation, you might want to try using concealer underneath your eyeshadows... I don't know if it works as well as eye primers, but a makeup artist told me once that it works much better as a base than using nothing at all!


I've heard the same thing from a makeup artist. She actually chooses to use concealer on the lids instead of a typical primer.

And she has done lots of makeup for film and television.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MareNectaris (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm not sure exactly how Ipsy selects who gets which colors, but I think I'm on the wrong list. The eyeshadows for this month and last aren't flattering colors for my complexion (while the alternates probably would have been!) I know a lot of people are frustrated with negativity, and I hate to seem like I am coming across as complaining, but it would be a lot easier (and more fun, too) for me to try out the colors if they were ones that were more complimentary. Any tips would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Mar 11, 2013)

I have not gotten my bag yet, but I am excited ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have been on a semi-no buy, especially for eye shadows so this is a good way for me to get some. And I have been wanting to try one of the hydrating mists, I almost bought one a few weeks ago (different brand) and now I am glad I waited. My bag is supposed to be here in a couple days and I cannot wait to get it!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MareNectaris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm not sure exactly how Ipsy selects who gets which colors, but I think I'm on the wrong list. The eyeshadows for this month and last aren't flattering colors for my complexion (while the alternates probably would have been!) I know a lot of people are frustrated with negativity, and I hate to seem like I am coming across as complaining, but it would be a lot easier (and more fun, too) for me to try out the colors if they were ones that were more complimentary.
> 
> Any tips would be greatly appreciated!


 I got the colors I'd have chosen this month, but last month I got colors that were horrible for me, too. I know it's a bummer, but I honestly think with Ipsy it's just random and there's not much we can do about it...there doesn't seem to a rhyme or reason behind the colors people get.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't wait to get this bag already. I feel like we have talked about it for months. lol


----------



## gemstone (Mar 11, 2013)

I just put my hot mama sample in my rx palette with matte batali and these two new shadows (although I am probably going to get rid of them, I could only get some color payout when I completely loaded up the brush and used a primer, not travel friendly at all.  I also already made a small dent in azalea, and I have only done that one swatch so far 



) I am psyched to search for new minis so I can just pop this into my travel bag


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 11, 2013)

Oooh does anybody know any place that does minis? Besides cs anyways.


----------



## SunnyJo (Mar 11, 2013)

I'll admit I was initially bummed to get an empty palette (for $10, though, what was I expecting?), but I'm kind of digging it as I put stuff in!

The hydrating mist makes me think of Turkish Delight and will be given the humbling task of bathroom spray.


----------



## Marissa Covitt (Mar 11, 2013)

first off the yaby eyeshadows are the same size around as the coastal scents and just the tiniest hair bigger so i wish we had gotten four it would have been a better value. the value of this bag was eh i feel like. but im not complaining bc i will use all of this stuff and its well over ten dollars. i always keep in mind that $10 is usually the price of like one item at the drugstore and i usually end up buying a lot of things with the discounts so im saving usually over 10$ per bag. 

the bag is adorable, its flimsy material and looks like it might stain but i always find a use for my bags. it would be great to throw in your beach bag, gym bag purse to hold things. the bags will never be amazing quality in my opinion but i love having all of mine and this one is cuuute!!!

i got the maroon eyeshadow set and they are NOT as pigmented as coastal scents but still pretty. ill use a primer. there is much less fall out though. i wont purchase anything from yaby bc of the insane shipping.

the make up wipes were smaller in size and more dry in comparason to say neutrogena travel wipes. i will stick with those.

and i think the spray is kinda....pointless. esp since it says use after cleansing to refresh your face. i would have liked to see an actual toner or a make up setting/finishing spray. it smells like weird honeysuckles but i plan to use this to wet my brushes and sponges before applying make up instead of water or the elf spray.

and the glam rx palette is cool but i def need a bigger one soon.i was able to fit 2 yaby and i think 9 CS mini samples in it. i think i may get a z palette now for my coastal scent minis which i did depot but dont suggest. CS e/s are just too crumbly for all that!


----------



## katcole (Mar 11, 2013)

I had a question,not sure if it was OK to place here, but it is eye makeup related. My skin looks like a crocodile on my upper lidsand  under my brows,buts Its not dry skin,I put lotions, I put primers,fondation etc but my eye makeup looks, just putting makeup on well a crocodile.It is so bumpy.and my skin is so dark there also.I just  bought that huge CS palette and now I'm getting more eye shado and in this months ipsy bag  but it looks  so yucky on me due to my bumpy skin


----------



## katcole (Mar 11, 2013)

l Just got my bag. Im missing an eye shadow,I did get the seashell one. The spray smells like a floor cleaner or a medicine smell but once I got it on it smelled a little better. I did let ipsy know, I hate making them send me a another eye shadow but I was less then thrilled with this months stuff. The eye shadow went on smooth,took alot to even make it look like I had eye shadow on. The bag was navy and light blue,I think it is ugly but hey variety is the spice of life. We asked for patterns and they gave us patterned bags right. I dont use makeup wipes, but these will come in handy when I work a 16 hour shift and I dont have time to re apply my makeup .I also can spray my face if Im tired or hot,but its feels kinda sticky after I put some on already. Im not over joyed this month but like I keep saying though even though I have not been thrilled like I was  in January,I still  get cool products I can pull out of my purse and use and it makes me look like Im trendy or a makeup guru lol. People say oh you use Argon Oil, I dont even know what that is,or I see you used those paper blush things,who know i was such in the know about makeup lol.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 11, 2013)

Got my bag today! I dunno why, but Birchbox and Ipsy just kinda left me MEH this month. I received So Vein and Sand Dune, which is awesome because I adore Teal/Turquoise colors, so that's a positive, however, I swatched it and it just isn't that pigmented. I think they're going to have to be used as a inner-eye color, for brightening or setting off the main eyeshadow. The La Fresh wipes will be handy-ish, but I'm not a fan of baby powder smells (which it smells like to me). I need to look into what will happen if you use the Juice Beauty Hydrating Mist when you have makeup on...is there a point to doing that? Will it mess up your makeup? I'm not entirely sure what it'll be good for??? The GlamRx palette is kinda cute, but I'm not keen on the hospital-ish design. The shape is great, but I really won't need to carry it with me, but I can keep some tiny samples I receive in there. I saw someone on Ipsy's website put their Matt(e) eyeshadow from the November Ipsy bag in there and I was like YES GIRL! So this may be perfect for little eyeshadow samples I get from my subs. The bag itself is a good quality, but once again, not my style. I don't think I have a single nautical item anywhere lol Oh well, this is the first time Ipsy has been a little disappointing to me.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SunnyJo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I'll admit I was initially bummed to get an empty palette (for $10, though, what was I expecting?), but I'm kind of digging it as I put stuff in!*
> 
> The hydrating mist makes me think of Turkish Delight and will be given the humbling task of bathroom spray.


 Seriously?! I'm glad you're liking it now but I'm always surprised how there are people who DON'T like it or didn't like it when the Z Palette mini (which I'm thinking is possibly the same size as the Glam RX Mini Freestyle) is $14. I just bought three large Z Palettes from Makeup Geek and paid full price (I couldn't wait for a trade show) plus shipping so I paid out-of-pocket for the three a little under $35 (it would have been closed to $60 but I bought one of the three via Amazon and had Amazon credit so it wasn't out-of-pocket). So if the Glam RX mini freestyle is the same size as Z Palette then it probably has a retail value of around $14, give or take PLUS factor in shipping and it's closer to $20 or $21.


----------



## l0ser_dust (Mar 11, 2013)

Hoping for my bag today!! Anyone else have cute suggestions for the GlamRx palette? I saw up a few comments that someone put their Hot Mama and Meet Matte ... Cute idea but I really am a sucker for the packaging on both of those so I don't have the heart to rip the pan out of them


----------



## Baberanza (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my bag today! I dunno why, but Birchbox and Ipsy just kinda left me MEH this month. I received So Vein and Sand Dune, which is awesome because I adore Teal/Turquoise colors, so that's a positive, however, I swatched it and it just isn't that pigmented. I think they're going to have to be used as a inner-eye color, for brightening or setting off the main eyeshadow. The La Fresh wipes will be handy-ish, but I'm not a fan of baby powder smells (which it smells like to me). I need to look into what will happen if you use the Juice Beauty Hydrating Mist when you have makeup on...is there a point to doing that? Will it mess up your makeup? I'm not entirely sure what it'll be good for??? The GlamRx palette is kinda cute, but I'm not keen on the hospital-ish design. The shape is great, but I really won't need to carry it with me, but I can keep some tiny samples I receive in there. I saw someone on Ipsy's website put their Matt(e) eyeshadow from the November Ipsy bag in there and I was like YES GIRL! So this may be perfect for little eyeshadow samples I get from my subs. The bag itself is a good quality, but once again, not my style. I don't think I have a single nautical item anywhere lol Oh well, this is the first time Ipsy has been a little disappointing to me.


 I love reading your posts; you should blog. you're always upbeat but honest.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love reading your posts; you should blog. you're always upbeat but honest.


Why thank you! I've toyed around with the idea of starting a blog, I'm mad about beauty/makeup/polishes, etc, but gracious, I'm scared I'd drive my hubster bonkers lol! I may just do it anyhow! I don't think he'd complain about me saying: "Sweetie, I'm a little busy right now (ahem, blogging), you go right ahead and keep playing Halo, you are WORKING that game tonight!"


----------



## tanya0949 (Mar 11, 2013)

I got my bag today but everything including the outside of the package was wet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the juicy mist leaked out everywhere! My cute bag is currently drying out outside.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hoping for my bag today!! Anyone else have cute suggestions for the GlamRx palette? I saw up a few comments that someone put their Hot Mama and Meet Matte ... Cute idea but I really am a sucker for the packaging on both of those so I don't have the heart to rip the pan out of them


 I put my Hot Mama in the palette and my coastal scents (I used a tiny crafty glue spot that can be removed for the coastal scents).  It's more useful or me to have everything in one container.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Why thank you! I've toyed around with the idea of starting a blog, I'm mad about beauty/makeup/polishes, etc, but gracious, I'm scared I'd drive my hubster bonkers lol! I may just do it anyhow! I don't think he'd complain about me saying: "Sweetie, I'm a little busy right now (ahem, blogging), you go right ahead and keep playing Halo, you are WORKING that game tonight!"


 Lol, I think you do great as a blogger. The hubby suggested for me to do some blogging but I think is because he wants to pay Diablo3 undistubed lol.


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 11, 2013)

The Mirabella eyeshadows we got fit perfect in the palette beside the two Yaby's. I'm really disappointed with the total lack of pigment from the Yaby eye shadow - especially after seeing those gorgeous swatches Gypsy posted.


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 11, 2013)

Also, if you take out any of your the Balm products (Meet Matte, Hot Mama, etc.) Cut apart the box because there are two magnets inside that you can use for other shadows that aren't magnetized. The magnet in the front flap is very flat and perfect to stick to the back of another eyeshadow and was sticky enough after I peeled the cardboard off that I didn't even need glue to adhere it to the non-magnetized shadow I had.


----------



## gemstone (Mar 11, 2013)

> Hoping for my bag today!! Anyone else have cute suggestions for the GlamRx palette? I saw up a few comments that someone put their Hot Mama and Meet Matte ... Cute idea but I really am a sucker for the packaging on both of those so I don't have the heart to rip the pan out of themÂ  :satisfied:


 Haha I love them too, BUT I own the full size got mama, and always forgot about meet matte because it is so tiny! I let myself justify ripping them apart


----------



## beautybeth (Mar 11, 2013)

First Ipsy bag here - I wanted to write this on Ipsy's facebook wall, because it's feedback, but I realized it's just _my _opinion, just one person, and it would just come off as negative and maybe a little mean (and it's super long!).  But I have to get it out of my system!

The eyeshadow - tiny sample sizes (no deluxe there) with _zero_ pigmentation. Will go into the trash if I can't find some tween to pawn them off on. Value to me = $0.

The empty cardboard compact - I'm pretty sure it's made of coated _cardboard_. I do appreciate the thought, it's a brilliant idea for people who buy loose shadows or want to take the trouble to de-pot, but I am neither. So therefore, I will probably give this away as well. It's such dollar store junk - anyone saying it's "worth" $14 is foolish (sorry!!). It could have at least been made out of plastic.  Value to me = $0.

Makeup remover wipes - nice, I will use these. I can buy something really similar for about a dollar at Target. Value to me = $1.

Juice beauty spray - I like JB, I have a cleanser that is great. I don't use toners, but I gave it a try and it made my face feel sticky and look shiny. Value to me = $0.

This stuff is really, really low quality. I think some people will be pleased with these items, but I'm really unimpressed! I guess some months are just worse than others?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol, I think you do great as a blogger. The hubby suggested for me to do some blogging but I think is because he wants to pay Diablo3 undistubed lol.


OMG me and hubby were obsessed with Diablo 3 for SOOO long, we played it all the way through Inferno (several several times) and I had two characters that were maxed out with their levels! We finally had to back away cause it's SO hard to stop lol


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh and another thing, if you heat the back of the Coastal Scents quads on low with your hair dryer for a minute or so it will unstick the adhesive and they will pop out super easily. I suggest cutting the quad into four separate shadows beforehand because it makes it easier to do.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OMG me and hubby were obsessed with Diablo 3 for SOOO long, we played it all the way through Inferno (several several times) and I had two characters that were maxed out with their levels! We finally had to back away cause it's SO hard to stop lol


 I got that game for the hubby as an early bday gift last year. He has been obsessed with  it ever since, I call it his mistress lol.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I know, so weird, I don't have mine yet, but when I will compare them to eachother, the only thing I can remember about picking out the shadows was that I was looking for pigmented ones, and maybe I lucked out with the 9 I got?

It was also 2 years ago so maybe something has changed? xsparkage also raved about yaby shadows and their pigmentation, so I'm not sure what is up, I will do some comparisons, and I have the DSLR in my possession, so HD swatches!


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 11, 2013)

Yay! Got my bag. Loving the teal eyeshadow!!. The light color not so much. :-/


----------



## tulosai (Mar 11, 2013)

Got my bag and was SPOILER FREE!! Go me!

I am unimpressed to be honest.  To me, January and February were both a MUCH better value.  I have not tried the eyeshadows but I DO love the colors I got.  That said, they are very small.

I needed some makeup remover so pumped to have received that here.  However, I don't think they are worth much- I could purchase ones of similar quality for cheap at CVS or Target.

I am somewhat skeptical about the hydrating mist.  I'd consider it the only piece of even moderate value here so I hope I like it.

I agree with whoever said the palette is in reality a dollar store item.  I could have purchased one of equal quality for a dollar, I don't care what this one retails for or about the GlamRX name.  It is for sure cardboard and the edges of mine are slightly... crinkled, like the pink was not glued on quite right.  I did not have one and I have some loose shadows to put in it so this is not of no value to me, but it is of low quality all the same.

I guess though that you win some and lose some.  I loved Jan and Feb's bags so here's to hoping I love April too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katlyne (Mar 11, 2013)

awww. you guys are making me depressed. I was so excited at first  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol. goodness I hope I like this month.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Mar 11, 2013)

March Ipsy Bag Value

*Glam RX Palette: $11.93* - this is the "price per cubic inch" for the palette, using the mini z palette as the standard (8.064 vs 6.5625, mini z is 20ish% larger)

*La Fresh Travel Lite Makeup Remover wipes: $1.99* - travel size of 8 wipes is available for purchase

*Juice Beauty Hydrating Mist: $3.26*- full size is 6.75oz/$22

*Yaby Shadows: $6.30*- these are definitely 2 full size shadows, they are small yes, but the full size are the same itty bitty 

*Total: $23.48*, lower than the past few months

in comparison:

Birchbox #1: $27.83

Birchbox #2: $32.04


----------



## katlyne (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> March Ipsy Bag Value
> 
> ...


 I think I know whats been happening. everyone left birchbox and now they can send out all the good stuff. and they came over to ipsy so now we get all the cheaper stuff.


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 11, 2013)

I hear you. It all depends on your outlook and having a positive attitude about trying new things. Some people seem to expect at least a $20 or $30 value for a box/bag they pay $10 for (including shipping and the convenience of not having to search out new products) and that is kind of ridiculous. I guess I'll just never understand why some subscribers expect to get SO much more than what they pay for. I've found these services to be much more fun if you just keep an open mind to new products, understand that you won't love everything you get, and know that the shipping/service/suspense/surprise is part of the value.



> awww. you guys are making me depressed. I was so excited at first  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol. goodness I hope I like this month.


----------



## tulosai (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I hear you. It all depends on your outlook and having a positive attitude about trying new things. Some people seem to expect at least a $20 or $30 value for a box/bag they pay $10 for (including shipping and the convenience of not having to search out new products) and that is kind of ridiculous. I guess I'll just never understand why some subscribers expect to get SO much more than what they pay for. I've found these services to be much more fun if you just keep an open mind to new products, understand that you won't love everything you get, and know that the shipping/service/suspense/surprise is part of the value.


 I don't expect to get more than what I pay for but for me personally this box is not worth $10.  The make up wipes are actually of at best moderate quality. They didn't get all the makeup off my face and I wasn't wearing that much. I'd put their real value at around a dollar as that is what an identical pack with a different brand name would cost at target.

Ditto the palette.  I do not care what the brand name is, something of this quality can be had for one dollar.

While having tried the hydrating mist once I doubt it's going to become my most loved product I will accept it's value is $3.26.

As for the shadows, I tried them and they provide very little pigmentation.  It is actually weird and kind of alarming.  I could also get something comparable to them, but bigger, for a dollar a piece.

Now I know people will pay for a brand and it is kind of unfair and definitely hypothetical to say things are worth less than what they are priced at online/in stores.  However, for my money, this bag is worth around $8 when you factor in the tax you'd pay at Target.

I know I am super negative-pants sounding right now but I truly wouldn't mind products that only sell for $10 if they were high quality.  These are products that retail high (or at least middle of the pack) but are actually of quite low quality, and that is what does bother me.


----------



## JamieO (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I hear you. It all depends on your outlook and having a positive attitude about trying new things. Some people seem to expect at least a $20 or $30 value for a box/bag they pay $10 for (including shipping and the convenience of not having to search out new products) and that is kind of ridiculous. I guess I'll just never understand why some subscribers expect to get SO much more than what they pay for. I've found these services to be much more fun if you just keep an open mind to new products, understand that you won't love everything you get, and know that the shipping/service/suspense/surprise is part of the value.


 YES. 1000% agree. I don't really ever think of subs in terms of monetary value. I do get excited when something has a particularly high value, like a really cool full-size product. Otherwise, for the $10 (which includes the cost of shipping, lets remember), as long as I get some cool stuff that I like and can use (even if that's not everything in the bag), I'm happy. It's about trying new things and getting fun surprises in the mail!


----------



## tanya0949 (Mar 11, 2013)

I agree... I have subs to try out new products. I don't expect every month I'm going to love every product but it's a nice way to try things before spending the money on the full product. I've found some awesome products that I ended up buying a full size and then I've received others that I would never spend another penny on. That's the gamble!


----------



## JamieO (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't expect to get more than what I pay for but for me personally this box is not worth $10.  The make up wipes are actually of at best moderate quality. They didn't get all the makeup off my face and I wasn't wearing that much. I'd put their real value at around a dollar as that is what an identical pack with a different brand name would cost at target.
> 
> ...


 I think that being disappointed in the bag has more to do with personal opinion than value, which is totally cool. You're not always going to be happy with what you get. That just comes along with these subs. For me, it was worth the ten bucks. I like the bag. I like the Juice mist, and the palette. It's all in good fun.


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 11, 2013)

You missed my whole point that it's not just the products that make up the value. And one's perceived value of the products themselves is completely subjectional, so just because you dislike the products this month (and I almost completely agree with most of your opinions of the stuff in this month's bag) doesn't mean someone else didn't love it. I would value a $40 high end lip gloss or bronzer at $0 to me because I don't wear lip gloss or bronzer. I just think the whole experience of receiving a mystery bag at my doorstep is worth the $10 just for the fun of it. I get it though why you weren't thrilled this month. I hope next month's is more exciting.



> I don't expect to get more than what I pay for but for me personally this box is not worth $10. Â The make up wipes are actually of at best moderate quality. They didn't get all the makeup off my face and I wasn't wearing that much. I'd put their real value at around a dollar as that is what an identical pack with a different brand name would cost at target. Ditto the palette. Â I do not care what the brand name is, something of this quality can be had for one dollar. While having tried the hydrating mist once I doubt it's going to become my most loved product I will accept it's value is $3.26. As for the shadows, I tried them and they provide very little pigmentation. Â It is actually weird and kind of alarming. Â I could also get something comparable to them, but bigger, for a dollar a piece. Now I know people will pay for a brand and it is kind of unfair and definitely hypothetical to say things are worth less than what they are priced at online/in stores. Â However, for my money, this bag is worth around $8 when you factor in the tax you'd pay at Target. I know I am super negative-pants sounding right now but I truly wouldn't mind products that only sell for $10 if they were high quality. Â These are products that retail high (or at least middle of the pack) but are actually of quite low quality, and that is what does bother me.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 11, 2013)

I wonder how the shadows will look when applied wet?


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 11, 2013)

Ooooh the teal as eyeliner will be gorgeous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OsLsNsmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I agree! The hydrating spray smelt like funeral home to me. Made me sick too- bad headache.. Smelt like rotting roses/flowers. Yuck!

 
Completely agree, it smells like lilies to me and I can't stand the smell of lilies :S


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 I know better than reading and replying while I have a head cold but here goes....

Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C weight wise is 1.3 g (_26 mm_). Yaby weight wise is 3 grams (_15.5mm)_. Technically 3 grams is more than 1.3 grams BUT that's their full size... these are probably sample sizes but I'm not sure. Anyone know if the samples are _15.5mm_?

 
Literally grabbed measuring tape and measured it, it's about 15.5mm indeed


----------



## katcole (Mar 11, 2013)

My face feels so yucky after having spray on it for four hours plus it burns a little.


----------



## princess2010 (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You missed my whole point that it's not just the products that make up the value. And one's perceived value of the products themselves is completely subjectional, so just because you dislike the products this month (and I almost completely agree with most of your opinions of the stuff in this month's bag) doesn't mean someone else didn't love it. I would value a $40 high end lip gloss or bronzer at $0 to me because I don't wear lip gloss or bronzer. I just think the whole experience of receiving a mystery bag at my doorstep is worth the $10 just for the fun of it. I get it though why you weren't thrilled this month. I hope next month's is more exciting.


I completely agree! Getting a little bag of goodies, spending time wondering what's in it, and the fun of receiving it is worth $10 to me.

I've never had an empty palette and I've definitely never seen one at a dollar store or I would have gotten it. I try not to let negative opinions sway my thinking until I've used the product myself. I may or may not agree with others. There have been so many products I loved and others hated, and vice versa. Either way I know when it's time to get out because it became very clear with BB. So far Ipsy isn't even close. I'm still excited to get this bag and play around with the palette and de-poting some shadows.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 11, 2013)

My two Yaby shadows, plus sample sizes of Mary Loumanizer, Hot Mama, Matt Batali, and the MAKE shadow from my March BB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I slipped and gouged a few while operating, but managed to keep everything in one piece!


----------



## lorizav (Mar 11, 2013)

I just found a Pepto Bismol tablet in my drawer that is bigger than the Yaby shadows (more pigmented too!!!) 

I hated the bag, it would have been really nice in canvas but that fabric creeps me out.  I quit IPSY today.  I agree it us usually a great value for $10 but I usually end up trading most things and when you factor in the postage it is more like $20 for me.  I guess I'm all sampled out.


----------



## lorizav (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh and add me to the cs depotting pros  LOL.  They just pop right out


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 11, 2013)

2 of my naked 2 palette shadows came out and they work well in the glam rx palette  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also score! Got three of my ipsy cs shadows out minus the yellow daffodil color without breaking them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 2 of my naked 2 palette shadows came out and they work well in the glam rx palette
> 
> 
> ...


 SAME! I wasn't too sad to see the yellow go though, and it was partially savable, so it could have bee much worse  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Mar 11, 2013)

> I don't expect to get more than what I pay for but for me personally this box is not worth $10. Â The make up wipes are actually of at best moderate quality. They didn't get all the makeup off my face and I wasn't wearing that much. I'd put their real value at around a dollar as that is what an identical pack with a different brand name would cost at target. Ditto the palette. Â I do not care what the brand name is, something of this quality can be had for one dollar. While having tried the hydrating mist once I doubt it's going to become my most loved product I will accept it's value is $3.26. As for the shadows, I tried them and they provide very little pigmentation. Â It is actually weird and kind of alarming. Â I could also get something comparable to them, but bigger, for a dollar a piece. Now I know people will pay for a brand and it is kind of unfair and definitely hypothetical to say things are worth less than what they are priced at online/in stores. Â However, for my money, this bag is worth around $8 when you factor in the tax you'd pay at Target. I know I am super negative-pants sounding right now but I truly wouldn't mind products that only sell for $10 if they were high quality. Â These are products that retail high (or at least middle of the pack) but are actually of quite low quality, and that is what does bother me.


But what a great opportunity to try products you haven't tried before and learn that you were not impressed with their quality without the frustration of shelling out a ton more money to be disappointed. For me, it is ALWAYS worth it. Even if I hate EVERY item in the bag/box...like others said---it's a great feeling to feel "part of" and I love the comaradarie of our little community...I love trying to figure out what we are getting each month ( or watching you guys do it for me;-). I love the little treats in my mailbox every month. And most of all I love the opportunity to try things I never would have directly spend my money on...60% of my go-to products were ones I discovered through sampling programs. I think too often, as these programs grow in popularity and availability, many people overlook their true intent (god I sound like such a purist!!!) haha. Everyone is entitled to feel how they feel and I definitely understand since everyone has their own reasons for subbing to whatever they sub to, but like I said, for me, even if I don't love all my subs all the time, they definitely do what they are supposed to so I keep subbing (not to mention that I know if I un-sub, the next month will be AMAZING!!!) LOL


----------



## Rochellena (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm still really looking forward to my bag. I don't have an empty palette and it's something I will use, so I'm happy with it. I have no idea what I will do with the hydrating mist, but I've been really interested in trying juice beauty products and have never managed to get one in my bb, so this is nice for me. Same with the wipes. I've been contemplating buying them from the bb store, so this is nice way to try them out before using up my points. Also the bag is cute. I'm not a huge pattern person, but this one is cute and it's not hot pink, so it's a win. I'm disappointed to hear the shadows are mediocre at best. I was really looking forward to trying them out. The color selection on yaby's site was awesome, and I was looking forward to picking some more up.

Like others have said, it comes down to personal value. I have a use for most of the products and/or they're a brand or product I've been looking at purchasing the full version of. This is the reason I subscribe to these services, so I am satisfied. Is this my favorite bag from ipsy? Definitely not. Do I feel like the average quality from month to month and the experience of being exposed to new brands (was introduced to the amazingness that is thebalm because of ipsy) or products I would never try on my own (argan oil, eyebrow gel, gel eye liner) is worth less than what it costs me to get get a frappuccino and a scone for? Absolutely. 

Of course this is just my own opinion, and expectations obviously change from person to person.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 11, 2013)

> SAME! I wasn't too sad to see the yellow go though, and it was partially savable, so it could have bee much worse  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 i definitely wasnt distressed! Lol. I have the 252 palette so IF i need yellow im good.


----------



## Marissa Covitt (Mar 11, 2013)

showed my honey what was in my bag and he asked me how much i paid for it and i said $10. he was like ok these wipes a dollar, picked up the palette and said a dollar, questioned what i would do with the hydrating mist and said id use the eyeshadows in two days.

the palette was worth ten dollars to me bc i have so many cs samples and never would have bbought one other wise.

thought it was funny he thought the value was low like a lot of you guys!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 11, 2013)

I love the idea someone mentioned earlier in this thread - that they were planning on using the hydrating mist as a bathroom spray.  I think that's great!  It's just herbally/florally enough to smell good as a spray, without being overpowering.  I have pretty sensitive skin, and the mist did give me a slight burning sensation on my face.  

So maybe I'm not using the spray for its "intended purpose", but it will be used!  (and with two little boys, I need all the help I can get to keep the bathrooms smelling nice!)


----------



## page5 (Mar 11, 2013)

I love the palette - it is similar to theBalm packaging and those products have held up well for me. I think my favorite product though is the Juice Beauty Mist. I used it as a toner tonight and it worked well for me, was not sticky, and did not sting. I like the scent too.


----------



## princess2010 (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I love the palette - it is similar to theBalm packaging and those products have held up well for me. I think my favorite product though is the Juice Beauty Mist. I used it as a toner tonight and it worked well for me, was not sticky, and did not sting. I like the scent too.


Yay!!! I love theBalm packaging! I think it's cute.

I plan on using the hydrating spray for an after the gym mist this summer. It's always so dang hot.


----------



## hiheather (Mar 11, 2013)

I've seen people on youtube complain about the bag being horrible quality. Is it? I'm stalking eBay to get the monthly bag as I don't have a sub with them yet. I actually like the palette being be so small, can hold it in my purse so I have my go to colors with me if I crash at my boyfriend's.


----------



## gemstone (Mar 11, 2013)

the juice beauty spray definitely had a slight burn/tingling sensation for me.  BUT most toners do this for me, as well as any other products meant to tighten pores (charcoal masks, etc).  I am not bothered by it, but it doesn't cause redness or any other side effect either.


----------



## Rach212 (Mar 12, 2013)

hiheather ... I don'rt know if I would say the bag is "horrible" quality but it IS very thin and feels flimsy. The material is (blurrily) see-through - with the pallet in it, you can see the pink through the white stripes. IDK. It is a good size but not my style.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i definitely wasnt distressed! Lol. I have the 252 palette so IF i need yellow im good.


I am OBSESSED with that palette...I just stare at it...I take my time picking what color I want to wear....too much color goodness lol!

On a side note....I did it...o gracious...I created a blog! Haha! Well my hubby is out of town, so I can! I told him on the phone tonight that I created one and he said: "O good grief, save us all." lol...I just love that man


----------



## southeastmidwes (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am OBSESSED with that palette...I just stare at it...I take my time picking what color I want to wear....too much color goodness lol!
> ...


 Loved your Ipsy post and following  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *southeastmidwes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Loved your Ipsy post and following  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks!


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 12, 2013)

> I am OBSESSED with that palette...I just stare at it...I take my time picking what color I want to wear....too much color goodness lol! On a side note....I did it...o gracious...I created a blog! Haha! Well my hubby is out of town, so I can! I told him on the phone tonight that I created one and he said: "O good grief, save us all." lol...I just love that man :rolleyess:


 Oh i do too. Feel like lord of the rings "precious!! " lol my hubby thinks im a nut.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yay on the blog. Congrats


----------



## DonnaD (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hmm..I really don't know how I would describe it..it has a light fragrance to it..maybe a bit floral?  It's def. a pleasant scent IMO and not strong at all. The description is "Tone with this refreshing blend of rosehip, ylang ylang, resveratrol grape seed oil, and antioxidant-rich organic juices for a fresh radiant complexion."


 The don't go to the cosmetics counter without me book says ylang yland is bad for your skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## l0ser_dust (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hoping for my bag today!! Anyone else have cute suggestions for the GlamRx palette? I saw up a few comments that someone put their Hot Mama and Meet Matte ... Cute idea but I really am a sucker for the packaging on both of those so I don't have the heart to rip the pan out of them





> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha I love them too, BUT I own the full size got mama, and always forgot about meet matte because it is so tiny! I let myself justify ripping them apart


 I totally recant my statement muhaha... After posting I got the bag in the mail and I was too impatient to NOT make my own custom palette out of it. I went on a little depot frenzy. Didn't want to have it all eyeshadows, so I tore that Hot Mama packaging up like it was my job 



 hehe ... This is my so far final product ... First time I have ever used a palette like this and taken shadows out of their original packaging. It was kind of fun, so it added even more value for me. And it gave me something to do to procrastinate studying for exams.

Used all four colors from ELFs day to night (left and right) and the middle two colors are I believe from ELFs Ethereal. Put the Yaby shadow as a space filler until I figure out what else to put in the space. Didn't add the teal in because I'm making this a palette that I will use everyday. The yaby is actually something good for my skin tone as a shade to mute out a harsh or too dark shadow.  I'm loving everybody else's GlamRx photos!


----------



## americanclassic (Mar 12, 2013)

I loove this month!

-the bag itself is adorable

-the palette is super useful--I have a bunch of mini coastal scents pans that would be great for my purse.

-the hydrating mist is something I've never tried before, and it has pretty much all natural ingredients

-makeup removers are always useful

-the eyeshadow shades are relevant (i.e. emeraldish/teal). It's actually super wearable, not too costume-y. I put gold eyeshadow on the inner half of my lower lashline, and emerald on the outside.


----------



## Baberanza (Mar 12, 2013)

I LOVE this palette idea. Just saying!


----------



## JamieO (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I totally recant my statement muhaha... After posting I got the bag in the mail and I was too impatient to NOT make my own custom palette out of it. I went on a little depot frenzy. Didn't want to have it all eyeshadows, so I tore that Hot Mama packaging up like it was my job
> ...


 This is awesome! Hmmm....projects....getting ideas....

I love the palette. I actually think the quality is pretty nice, considering that it's cardboard. I plan on using it at home for all these random samples and individual shadows, but I think it will hold up well if I take it places with me. It's so darn cute! Also, it makes me wonder if maybe Ipsy plans to send us more things that can go into the palette in the next couple months. Blush, maybe? 



 I would be perfectly happy with no more Yaby though, not a great impression of them from this bag.


----------



## princess2010 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The don't go to the cosmetics counter without me book says ylang yland is bad for your skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


From what I understand it's supposed to balance out your skins oil production and add natural fragrance. I'm not a huge fan of ylang ylang scents though.


----------



## MrsYaYaMom (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks for posting this picture! I have all the same products or will have once I get my glambag. I was wondering if it all would fit.


----------



## puppyluv (Mar 12, 2013)

Anyone who doesn't love their palette can feel free to send it my way! I would have no problem paying you the $1 you feel it is worth  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Mar 12, 2013)

> Anyone who doesn't love their palette can feel free to send it my way! I would have no problem paying you the $1 you feel it is worth  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Same here! I kind of want a dozen of these. This bag is vastly more valuable to me than last month's. I don't use mascara, yellow eyeshadow is *horrible* on me, the lash cards were pointless since I don't wear mascara, I have something like four primers already, and the gel liner wore off almost immediately (and also: I rarely wear black eyeliner, and I already have something like four in various formulations -- liquid, pencil, etc. -- already). The best part was the bag itself. But I recognize this is a chance I take in this sub, so I just accept it, (forget to) update my swap list, and cross my fingers for the next month.


----------



## msbelle (Mar 12, 2013)

Ah, I have stayed out not to peek and am behind. So happy to see it is the mist  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And also wondering if anyone has tried Yaby color correctors?


----------



## JimmyJazz (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder how the shadows will look when applied wet?


 That's what I am wondering.

I like La Fresh stuff - but I am going to try to hold off on these and use them on my honeymoon in June.

I actually don't mind the smell of the Juice Beauty!  

The bag material - not the best and kinda on the sheer side - but hey it's cool because I am using it as part of the bags of goodies I am making up for my friend and two SILs.

I never depotted anything before and I am a bit leery as I don't want to mess it up and don't have the arts and crafts kind of personality. But I think it would be great if they sent us stuff in April to add to it!


----------



## JamieO (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ooooh the teal as eyeliner will be gorgeous


 


> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder how the shadows will look when applied wet?


 Has anybody tried this yet? That's what I figured I'd try to do with the teal too. I just got a puppy and he's pretty damn time consuming (and soooo adorable



), so I haven't had a chance to play with anything yet!


----------



## JLR594 (Mar 12, 2013)

I got my bag yesterday and I'm so glad I got shadows I wanted.  I couldn't have pulled that teal off, although that seems to be the trendy color at the moment.  I like the pattern of the bag a lot, but I just wish it was a different material.  It would have been cute in my beach bag to take with me to the pool but it is not a waterproof material so I won't be using it for the purpose.  I haven't tried the items out yet.  I'm just "meh" about the palette.  I'll put the two shadows I received in this bag in it of course.  But that is all I have to put in it unless I put bobby pins in it.  The Juice spray is not a scent I'd go out of my way for, but it doesn't bother me so I'll definitely try it.  I hope the wipes work well.


----------



## ashleyanner (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JLR594* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my bag yesterday and I'm so glad I got shadows I wanted.  I couldn't have pulled that teal off, although that seems to be the trendy color at the moment.  I like the pattern of the bag a lot, but I just wish it was a different material.  It would have been cute in my beach bag to take with me to the pool but it is not a waterproof material so I won't be using it for the purpose.  I haven't tried the items out yet.  I'm just "meh" about the palette.  I'll put the two shadows I received in this bag in it of course.  *But that is all I have to put in it unless I put bobby pins in it.*  The Juice spray is not a scent I'd go out of my way for, but it doesn't bother me so I'll definitely try it.  I hope the wipes work well.


 That's a good idea.  I don't ever really travel with eyeshadows or anything of that sort, but I'm always taking a ton of bobby pins with me and losing about half because they're just floating around.  And I can easily throw some hair ties in there too.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder how the shadows will look when applied wet?


 Does that make much of a difference with other eyeshadows?


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Take a blow dryer to the back of that gray shadow for half a minute on low heat and you should be able to use a pointy metal nail file to pop it out. It will give you more room and it might be magnetic.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 12, 2013)

> > My two Yaby shadows, plus sample sizes of Mary Loumanizer, Hot Mama, Matt Batali, and the MAKE shadow from my March BB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I slipped and gouged a few while operating, but managed to keep everything in one piece!
> 
> 
> Take a blow dryer to the back of that gray shadow for half a minute on low heat and you should be able to use a pointy metal nail file to pop it out. It will give you more room and it might be magnetic.


 Yes, thanks. I'm gonna leave it in because I love the little square case lol.


----------



## msbelle (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have the prettiest colors, I love that one on the bottom right. My Ipsy bag had Seashell and Azalea Petal. From BB I have Mary Loumanizer but not Hot Mama (I already have it in a full size tho).


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 12, 2013)

> > My two Yaby shadows, plus sample sizes of Mary Loumanizer, Hot Mama, Matt Batali, and the MAKE shadow from my March BB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I slipped and gouged a few while operating, but managed to keep everything in one piece!
> 
> 
> Â  You have the prettiest colors, I love thatÂ one on the bottom right. My IpsyÂ bag had Seashell and Azalea Petal.Â From BB I have Mary Loumanizer but not Hot Mama (I already have it inÂ aÂ full size tho). Â


 Thanks! The bottom right is a very pretty blue/grey  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Mar 12, 2013)

I STILL haven't gotten my bag.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Last month, I got it before I even got my tracking info! According to tracking, it's been in the same location since the 8th...hoping it's in my mailbox when I get home...


----------



## princess2010 (Mar 12, 2013)

I should be getting my bag tomorrow. I feel like going through my makeup stash and depoting some shadows! I'm seriously excited for this palette! I saw on FB they showed someone using it for loose bobby pins. Also a fantastic idea!!! I always lose them!


----------



## macstarlite (Mar 12, 2013)

I loves this bag!!! Can't wait til next months.

I gave my mom all my bags(just not the contents) because she is putting today lil goody bags of makeup to our relatives in the Philippines


----------



## katlyne (Mar 12, 2013)

I haven't even gotten my tracking email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've seen people on youtube complain about the bag being horrible quality. Is it?

I'm stalking eBay to get the monthly bag as I don't have a sub with them yet. I actually like the palette being be so small, can hold it in my purse so I have my go to colors with me if I crash at my boyfriend's.
I don't think the quality is horrible, but the blue bled into the white in my bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (Mar 12, 2013)

I actually love the bag itself! it is my fave part of this months ipsy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JimmyJazz (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does that make much of a difference with other eyeshadows?


 When I want to get a really deep pigmentation for my eyelid or I have a color that doesn't show up too well I will do a wet application.  

I haven't done it in a long while - but it tends to work well.


----------



## Meshybelle (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I've seen people on youtube complain about the bag being horrible quality. Is it?
> 
> I'm stalking eBay to get the monthly bag as I don't have a sub with them yet. I actually like the palette being be so small, can hold it in my purse so I have my go to colors with me if I crash at my boyfriend's.


 The quality of the bag is not the worst I've seen, but it's not too good either.


----------



## nikkimouse (Mar 12, 2013)

My only real disappointment is in the colors this is the 3rd month that i would have wanted to other color option that was sent out.  I wish there was some way to know why they keep sending my the colors i don't want. first it was the nude nail polish (I ended up trading for the red) the CS palette in the gold colors (too small to trade) and now the pinks from yaby (would have loved the blue color)   Just a bit frustrating to have a 50/50 chance and not getting what i really wanted 3 times in a row.


----------



## l0ser_dust (Mar 12, 2013)

> I should be getting my bag tomorrow. I feel like going through my makeup stash and depoting some shadows! I'm seriously excited for this palette! I saw on FB they showed someone using it for loose bobby pins. Also a fantastic idea!!! I always lose them! Â


 Such a simple but brilliant idea! I buy about 50 every few months and they literally dissapear into thin air (or somewhere deep in my bag!).


----------



## RaeDobbins (Mar 12, 2013)

This is a swatch of so vein and sand dune. The left is swatched over mirabella prime, and the right is the two wet. (Mixed with a little MAC Fix+) I LOVE the teal wet. Otherwise, kind of underwhelmed by the two, as they are so sheer and chalky.


----------



## Katinka31 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Such a simple but brilliant idea! I buy about 50 every few months and they literally dissapear into thin air (or somewhere deep in my bag!).


 That IS a brilliant idea -- I know what I'm doing with my palette now!  My 12 year-old's bobbie pins are littered around the entire house.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Mar 12, 2013)

I just de-potted my CS shadows and Matt Batali. I did break one but luckily it was the light yellow that didn't look great on me anyway. Now I just need my palette! If I have room I might open up a NYX shadow or two.


----------



## RaeDobbins (Mar 12, 2013)

Btw, this is what I've been doing until recently with my CS pots. As I said before, all was well until I tried to travel them. The pink and the yellow broke a lot inside the case. Not when I took them out of the packets. Trying to decide if I want to travel them at all after that.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RaeDobbins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Btw, this is what I've been doing until recently with my CS pots. As I said before, all was well until I tried to travel them. The pink and the yellow broke a lot inside the case. Not when I took them out of the packets. Trying to decide if I want to travel them at all after that.


 I love how you personalized your case.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 12, 2013)

I got my bag and will do a tiny review here before I do it on my blog: I like the bag, don't like the fact that the blue bled into the white. I like the shadows, but sand dune barely shows on my lids, though So Vain shows nicely(I'll post my little look later). I love the tiny palette and I'm thinking of what I will fill it with, thought to depot NYX eyeshadows, but I don't think they will stick to the palette, so meh, maybe Benefit's Hoola and Bella Bamba deluxe sizes might work. The spray thing smells like lilies to me and I'm allergic to lilies and the way they smell, so I don't think it will be useful for me. Overall, not the greatest Ipsy I've gotten, but most items will be used.


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *southeastmidwes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Loved your Ipsy post and following  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


me too! great blog :]


----------



## RaeDobbins (Mar 12, 2013)

@audiophilekate Thank you! Fun with Washi Tape. Lol, oh boredom.


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Mar 12, 2013)

Rawr. No bag yet! It's IN MY STATE and is literally like 20 minutes away- and has been there since the 8th.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sad face. What happened to the uber fast shipping?


----------



## FormosaHoney (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PinkShanyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The wipes are AMAZEBALLS.  I will need them....in like a babywipe container size.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  250 sheets please.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />








 




 




 
Are they good on mascara as well?





 


Quote: Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Also, apart from foundation, you might want to try using concealer underneath your eyeshadows... I don't know if it works as well as eye primers, but a makeup artist told me once that it works much better as a base than using nothing at all!
Great idea!  Thank you EP!




 


Quote: Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just found a Pepto Bismol tablet in my drawer that is bigger than the Yaby shadows (more pigmented too!!!) 

I hated the bag, it would have been really nice in canvas but that fabric creeps me out.  I quit IPSY today.  I agree it us usually a great value for $10 but I usually end up trading most things and when you factor in the postage it is more like $20 for me.  I guess I'm all sampled out.
Very funny on the Pepto Bismol remark!  I like the design of the bag, but it's quality surprised me as well.  
 
I really loved, loved, loved December's bag with it's wide bottom, but I left it in SFO (San Francisco Airport) in late January.  Was sooooooo terribly bummed.  If anyone's not using their January bag, please PM me, I'd love to work something out?


----------



## SunnyJo (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Seriously?! I'm glad you're liking it now but I'm always surprised how there are people who DON'T like it or didn't like it when the Z Palette mini (which I'm thinking is possibly the same size as the Glam RX Mini Freestyle) is $14. I just bought three large Z Palettes from Makeup Geek and paid full price (I couldn't wait for a trade show) plus shipping so I paid out-of-pocket for the three a little under $35 (it would have been closed to $60 but I bought one of the three via Amazon and had Amazon credit so it wasn't out-of-pocket). So if the Glam RX mini freestyle is the same size as Z Palette then it probably has a retail value of around $14, give or take PLUS factor in shipping and it's closer to $20 or $21.


 Ha! You're talking to a gal who just recently discovered makeup, so my expertise with the whole palette thing is non-existent.

My reaction was of the Neanderthal variety where I opened the lid and cocked my head to one side, wondering what the big empty space was for.





But good to know it's worth the value!


----------



## Meshybelle (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm sorry, but that Juice Beauty spray smells like cheap dollar store baby wipes to me. I am completely underwhelmed by Ipsy this month. I wonder how happy the people who ran from Birchbox to Ipsy are this month? Oh well, I'm sure next month will be better.


----------



## pengutango (Mar 12, 2013)

According to my tracking code, but I should be getting my bag today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love the bag FINALLY has a print on it. Cute print to boot. As for the contents, going by the sneak peeks and by what other people have gotten, I'm a little weary about the bag. Nothing really impressed me, but guess we'll see once I get the bag in person. 

Also, if any of you ladies are interested in making your own Z-Palette, I recently found a few tutorials regarding it. You can get creative and also save money (who doesn't like that?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) Definitely happy to find these since I was considering purchasing some... and now I don't have to!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://shabbykitteh.blogspot.com/2012/07/makeup-palette-diy.html - This one looks really close to what the actual Z-Palettes look like. If you cut a hole into the top and added a piece of plastic or glass (I personally would use plastic since it's less likely to break and be lighter as well), it'd totally be a dupe.

http://www.solifestyle.com/2012/02/beauty-diy-make-your-own-customizable.html - This one shows how you can re-purpose various containers to make the palette (in the tutorial, she uses a metal tin and used magnets on her eyeshadow pans), which I believe is what RaeDobbins did with hers eyeshadows.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (correct me if I'm mistaken)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RaeDobbins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Btw, this is what I've been doing until recently with my CS pots. As I said before, all was well until I tried to travel them. The pink and the yellow broke a lot inside the case. Not when I took them out of the packets. Trying to decide if I want to travel them at all after that.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RaeDobbins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Btw, this is what I've been doing until recently with my CS pots. As I said before, all was well until I tried to travel them. The pink and the yellow broke a lot inside the case. Not when I took them out of the packets. Trying to decide if I want to travel them at all after that.


 That's an ELF pan correct? If you get a 5"x8" magnet sheet (make sure it has a sticky side) you can cut it to fit the ELF pan then have a mini magnetic palette. Granted it still won't work with the ELF pans BUT any other loose pan you have it will work (like the Mirabella pans Ipsy sent out a few months ago).



> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> According to my tracking code, but I should be getting my bag today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love the bag FINALLY has a print on it. Cute print to boot. As for the contents, going by the sneak peeks and by what other people have gotten, I'm a little weary about the bag. Nothing really impressed me, but guess we'll see once I get the bag in person.
> 
> ...


 Actually it may not be less than an actual Z Palette depending on materials and if you have the items already.

Shabby Kitten's version is great but look at the price break down.

1. Dollar Store Book...this one was very thin. Small enough that I was able to fit a piece of foam board in it nicely. -- If you don't have a dollar store in your area check out Goodwill or even yard sells.

2. Dollar Store Foam Board -- Again if you don't have a dollar store check out Walmart or a craft store for this but be warned that foam board can be as little as 99 cents and go up to $5.99.

3. Magnetic Paper (Michael's $9.99 for a HUGE roll) - Here is where the price comes in. If you use a 40% of 50% promo coupon when it's NOT on sale that should help the cost BUT not all areas have a Michael's or craft store that sells it. Also check out Hobby Lobby (40% off coupons) as they sell 8" x 5" or 5" x 8" (all the same) sheets for $2.49 and if you use a 40% off coupon it's only $1.49.

4. Glue Gun and Glue Sticks -- if you don't have this already then you'll need to buy it and the price ranges from as little as $3.99 at Hobby Lobby up to $9.99 at other places plus glue sticks are not cheap, at Hobby Lobby again $3.99 and up.

5. Exacto Knife and Scissors - if you don't have an craft knife then you'll have to buy it and it's around $4.99 to $9.99 depending on where you get it.

6. Duct Tape - $4.99 a roll or $1.99 per sheet

7.Craft Paper (optional) - varies

So without using any coupons (as you can use only one coupon per transaction and it'll apply to the highest item)... if you had to buy everything she lists without coupons.... you have to spend almost $30 on supplies PLUS factor in the time it'll take to make it. So is it worth it? Nope. You can go on EBay and find the large ZPalettes for $15 or less or buy from Amazon for around $23 plus you get the metal stickers for 1" pans that are not magnetic.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> According to my tracking code, but I should be getting my bag today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love the bag FINALLY has a print on it. Cute print to boot. As for the contents, going by the sneak peeks and by what other people have gotten, I'm a little weary about the bag. Nothing really impressed me, but guess we'll see once I get the bag in person.
> 
> ...


 That's awesome! Thank you for posting this, will have to try it someday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pengutango (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I should be getting my bag tomorrow. I feel like going through my makeup stash and depoting some shadows! I'm seriously excited for this palette! I saw on FB they showed someone using it for loose bobby pins. Also a fantastic idea!!! I always lose them!


 Agree with that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I lose those all the time in my purse, so this would work great for that if I decide to not put eyeshadows in there.

Quote: Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That's awesome! Thank you for posting this, will have to try it someday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 
Indeed! No prob.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was super excited when I found these and I was more than happy to share it. Always thrilled to find DIYs to things that I'd otherwise buy. Although I try to take into account the time/materials cost with DIYs so I can see if what's more practical for me. In this case, totally gonna go to DIY route. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That's an ELF pan correct? If you get a 5"x8" magnet sheet (make sure it has a sticky side) you can cut it to fit the ELF pan then have a mini magnetic palette. Granted it still won't work with the ELF pans BUT any other loose pan you have it will work (like the Mirabella pans Ipsy sent out a few months ago).

Actually it may not be less than an actual Z Palette depending on materials and if you have the items already.

Shabby Kitten's version is great but look at the price break down.

1. Dollar Store Book...this one was very thin. Small enough that I was able to fit a piece of foam board in it nicely. -- If you don't have a dollar store in your area check out Goodwill or even yard sells.

2. Dollar Store Foam Board -- Again if you don't have a dollar store check out Walmart or a craft store for this but be warned that foam board can be as little as 99 cents and go up to $5.99.

3. Magnetic Paper (Michael's $9.99 for a HUGE roll) - Here is where the price comes in. If you use a 40% of 50% promo coupon when it's NOT on sale that should help the cost BUT not all areas have a Michael's or craft store that sells it. Also check out Hobby Lobby (40% off coupons) as they sell 8" x 5" or 5" x 8" (all the same) sheets for $2.49 and if you use a 40% off coupon it's only $1.49.

4. Glue Gun and Glue Sticks -- if you don't have this already then you'll need to buy it and the price ranges from as little as $3.99 at Hobby Lobby up to $9.99 at other places plus glue sticks are not cheap, at Hobby Lobby again $3.99 and up.

5. Exacto Knife and Scissors - if you don't have an craft knife then you'll have to buy it and it's around $4.99 to $9.99 depending on where you get it.

6. Duct Tape - $4.99 a roll or $1.99 per sheet

7.Craft Paper (optional) - varies

So without using any coupons (as you can use only one coupon per transaction and it'll apply to the highest item)... if you had to buy everything she lists without coupons.... you have to spend almost $30 on supplies PLUS factor in the time it'll take to make it. So is it worth it? Nope. You can go on EBay and find the large ZPalettes for $15 or less or buy from Amazon for around $23 plus you get the metal stickers for 1" pans that are not magnetic.

 
That's a good point Zadidoll. For me, it would be a lot cheaper since I have most of those items on hand. But, you also have the keep in mind that you don't NEED some of those things. The exacto knife for example, a sharp box cutter would work just as well. You don't have to follow the tutorial to the T. You can adapt it to what works for you, so you can save more money.

I find that art stores sell much of the stuff cheaper than Michaels or JoAnns (can't say for other craft stores since those are what's in my area). Walmart (not sure about Target, since I've never looked in the arts &amp; craft section of the store) also sells these cheaper. But in the end, even if you find the materials cheaply (which should be a huge problem, unless you have completely no idea where to look), you'd have to ask yourself if it's worth the time to make it. Oh the joy of convenience and to each their own.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 12, 2013)

For those wanting to make a DIY palette. Here's a few of suggestions.
 


You will need a 8x5/5x8 magnetic sheet ($2.49 at Hobby Lobby, $1.49 if you use a 40% off coupon on just that)
Empty plastic palette from BF-Beauties ($8.49) - note the interior has a foam cushion to hold pans in place. I removed that for my needs.

Total cost excluding shipping/tax: under $10.

2nd version using ELF $1 palettes. Remove the center plastic portion and using the same magnetic sheet above cut to fit the interior of the palette. Viola, mini palette.

3rd versions using ELF $1 palettes. At Hobby Lobby and other craft stores look for 1" magnetic round stickers (not ceramic, too thick). It's 12 for $2.49 ($1.49 if you use a 40% off coupon). Under $3 you have a magnetic quad palette.


----------



## Rochellena (Mar 12, 2013)

Well, just got my bag. Love the palatte and got the teal/sand color combo I was hoping for. I actually really like the smell of the spray stuff a lot. It doesn't smell like baby powder at all to me. It  reminds me of lemon zinger tea. I am disappointed with the texture of the shadows though. The teal color is nice enough and I will play around with it a lot, but the other is so blah, and both of them just feel chalky to me. I love the pattern of the bag, but I am not overly thrilled with texture of it. Overall, it's just ok. Not amazing, but not a waste of money either.


----------



## pandangela (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JLR594* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my bag yesterday and I'm so glad I got shadows I wanted.  I couldn't have pulled that teal off, although that seems to be the trendy color at the moment. * I like the pattern of the bag a lot, but I just wish it was a different material.*  It would have been cute in my beach bag to take with me to the pool but it is not a waterproof material so I won't be using it for the purpose.  I haven't tried the items out yet.  I'm just "meh" about the palette.  I'll put the two shadows I received in this bag in it of course.  But that is all I have to put in it unless I put bobby pins in it.  The Juice spray is not a scent I'd go out of my way for, but it doesn't bother me so I'll definitely try it.  I hope the wipes work well.


  my husband described it perfectly. it feels like a little swimmers diaper.  it's so cute! but pretty much a waste of a bag


----------



## jamiestarlynn (Mar 12, 2013)

Thank God for this site, forum, and all you lovely people. I had NO idea what to do with the Glam RX thing. I looked online, on their website and thought I was missing a piece (because of the photo on their website). I am glad that you all knew what was up! haha!


----------



## Marissa Covitt (Mar 12, 2013)

the shipping isnt that great. it went from ups to post office and took extra time to get here while i watched it just sit. i liked ups better


----------



## pengutango (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jamiestarlynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank God for this site, forum, and all you lovely people. I had NO idea what to do with the Glam RX thing. I looked online, on their website and thought I was missing a piece (because of the photo on their website). I am glad that you all knew what was up! haha!


 Yeah, I was wondering that too when I first saw it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> First thing to came to mind: "Um, what exactly am I supposed to do with this?" I'm happy that there are other options for it, since I personally don't have that much makeup in general, so not sure if I'd be able to use it for that. But after finding tutorials and such, I can make it work.


----------



## Nightgem (Mar 12, 2013)

Got our tracking here and won't get it till Thursday or so However it said that it was one town over so we shall see.  On the bright side I got my new 252 Coastal Scents Pallet from Amazon.  This only cost me $2.99 since I had money in there from a few sites I belong to. ( the step daughter hijacked my other one..lol) My order of nail polishes shipped on Monday and I should get that by tomorrow. Ohh well it will be a nice mail week here. And if I don't like something in my bags I will pass them along to other family or friends that like them. Ipsy is like a box of chocolates, you never know what your gonna get....lmao


----------



## JC327 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I like that, perfect size to carry in my small purses and clutches. My bag needs to hurry up and get here.


----------



## Baberanza (Mar 12, 2013)

Got my bag last night. =] I don't think I'll even try the juice beauty; I hate the smell. If I need a refreshed after a night out, I'll take a shower or spritz cold water on my face. That went right on the trade list. I think the palette is really, really cool - I finally have a place for all the loose shadows =] The wipes are neat, but the ones I get at Big Lots are like 30/$1 and work just as well, so I won't bother repurchasing these. The eyeshadows are okay... I definitely saw the drop in value of this bag BUT I still feel I got my $10 worth and am satisfied.


----------



## RaeDobbins (Mar 12, 2013)

I just slapped little magnet bits on the back of my pots and it magnetized to the metal sheet inside already. When I tried to just put the CS pots to the magnet sheet I had, they didn't stay. I may be magnet challenged though!  my favorite part was decorating the outside. So many possibilities. Of course not the most elaborate universal palette, but cheap and cute. I love all the DIY ideas shared! Ps. Yes it is the ELF quad. Forgot to put that in the original post.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am OBSESSED with that palette...I just stare at it...I take my time picking what color I want to wear....too much color goodness lol!
> ...


 Thats great, going to check it out now.


----------



## OiiO (Mar 12, 2013)

I got Seashell and Azalea petal eye shadows, and I agree with everyone else that they're very chalky and not pigmented at all. It took me over 20 brush swipes to get these swatches to show.

Seashell is actually a good inner eye corner color so I'll use it for that, as for Azalea idk if I'll ever use it again because I have very similar eye shadows that are more pigmented  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Swatches below:


----------



## Baberanza (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got Seashell and Azalea petal eye shadows, and I agree with everyone else that they're very chalky and not pigmented at all. It took me over 20 brush swipes to get these swatches to show.
> 
> ...


 You have beautiful eyes!


----------



## OiiO (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You have beautiful eyes!


 Aw thank you so much!


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got Seashell and Azalea petal eye shadows, and I agree with everyone else that they're very chalky and not pigmented at all. It took me over 20 brush swipes to get these swatches to show.
> 
> ...


 Ooh!  That looks fantastic!  I might try to recreate this look tomorrow morning.


----------



## OiiO (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh!  That looks fantastic!  I might try to recreate this look tomorrow morning.


 Thank you! These are two very pretty colors, I just wish they were more pigmented.


----------



## pengutango (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got Seashell and Azalea petal eye shadows, and I agree with everyone else that they're very chalky and not pigmented at all. It took me over 20 brush swipes to get these swatches to show.
> 
> ...


 I got those as well. Bummed that they're not as pigmented as some of my other eyeshadows. But, on the plus side, guess they'd be more buildable? I love the look you did with those, OiiO!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Like audiophilekate mentioned, I wanna try and re-create this look as well.


----------



## lovepink (Mar 12, 2013)

My bag is definitely taking longer to get here this month.  per the tracking it started it's journey on 3/5/13 was supposed to be delivered yesterday and is not even at my local post office.  it is in my town at the DC/sort center.  Compared to my BB which left NY on 3/8/13 and was delivered today!  Maybe there are fewer plans leaving Durham NC?  

If they are trying a new shipping company this month imo it is not better!  Hopefully next month will be super speedy!


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Mar 12, 2013)

So I finally got my bag today including the teal eyeshadow which I wanted ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have already loaded up my little Glam RX palette with my two Yaby shadows, my Coastal Scents ones from last month, and a couple from the extra quad sample I got from a Coastal Scents order I placed. I added in a little ELF brush I got in a cream shadow or eyeliner (I have a bunch of them). I cut up an advertisement magnet and super glued it on the bottom of the CS pans. My CS pans popped out of the plastic but I have pretty small fingers and one of them was not even glued in apparently ^_~





And I borrowed the suggestion of trying the teal as eyeliner and did a thin line on my lids just to test it out. It was over a slightly shimmery nude color, but the nude was so subtle you cannot really see it. No primer or anything. I would probably use a wet brush if I was going to wear it out, but I just wanted to test it and share. (No other make-up btw, so my skin is definitely not perfect  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)





I actually like the subtle color (though it was a bit brighter than the photo shows). My boyfriend, who tends not to like brighter colors, even said it was pretty ^_~

I will agree that this bag seemed a little light. I was really happy with last month, but I still feel like I got my money's worth this month. I guess I am just easy to please and since I am newer to things I have not tried as many things.


----------



## pengutango (Mar 12, 2013)

Got my bag today and I don't hate it or love it. It's just an "alright" bag. For the eyeshadows, I got seashell and azalea pearl. When I tried to swatch the latter of the two, it barely showed up against my skin. The other wasn't much better. Like the others have said, the pigment is quite lacking. Maybe with primer they'll be better. The hydrating mist isn't the worst thing I smelled, but I wasn't sure what it reminded me of. It does remind me of a older woman's perfume, but it's not what I was trying to think of... Hm.. maybe an air freshener or something...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dekilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I finally got my bag today including the teal eyeshadow which I wanted ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have already loaded up my little Glam RX palette with my two Yaby shadows, my Coastal Scents ones from last month, and a couple from the extra quad sample I got from a Coastal Scents order I placed. I added in a little ELF brush I got in a cream shadow or eyeliner (I have a bunch of them). I cut up an advertisement magnet and super glued it on the bottom of the CS pans. My CS pans popped out of the plastic but I have pretty small fingers and one of them was not even glued in apparently ^_~
> 
> ...


It makes your eye color pop, I think it looks fab....on a secondary note, I am now obsessed with your willowish neck and gorgeous face shape/bone structure...GORGEOUS!


----------



## puppyluv (Mar 12, 2013)

The mist definitely smells bad at first! But after you get past that is does feel pretty refreshing. Too bad the smell is really just barely tolerable.


----------



## yoru (Mar 12, 2013)

Just got my ipsy bag as well as beauty army box! woohoo Christmas in March.

I got Seashell and Azalea petal which are the ones I wanted.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have a couple of teal and turquoise already. Azalea looks pretty in pan but I'll try to make it work better over a primer. Not something I'd purchase for full prize tho.

The palette. Ah, I am sooo obsessed with the glamrx empty palette and love that they eventually send us one since I haven't been able to go to a target to pick up an elf palette for my mirabella pan I got last year.

The bag - I wish it was vinyl like last month! It looks cheap and flimsy in person. I doubt if I can even bring it to beach since it's non waterproof material and the white seems to stain easily.

No comment on the spray, I've had tons of those I bought from Taiwan and they smell better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## l0ser_dust (Mar 13, 2013)

I love the smell of the spray but mostly because it's nostalgic for me... My grandma always used to have this rosewater concoction around that I would spray and play around with when I was little and it smells just like the Juice Beauty spray! I do like it a lot though.. Funny how one scent that is nice to some people is repulsive to others. Now I wonder how people around me think I smell when I overdose on my fave perfumes LOL.


----------



## Baberanza (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the smell of the spray but mostly because it's nostalgic for me... My grandma always used to have this rosewater concoction around that I would spray and play around with when I was little and it smells just like the Juice Beauty spray! I do like it a lot though.. Funny how one scent that is nice to some people is repulsive to others. Now I wonder how people around me think I smell when I overdose on my fave perfumes LOL.


 The smell def makes me think of SOME peoples grandmas, just not mine. If it did remind me of mine, I'd probably keep it around. Lol. I can definitely see the nostalgic side of it!


----------



## votedreads (Mar 13, 2013)

I quite like the scent of the mist as well... And being a swimmer, its a nice thing to have in my bag so I can just hydrate my face fast after practice. I would deem it as a gym bag essential in general! I got the teal and the ...brownish skin color one. I don't wear blue on my eyes.....soooooo....not too happy I really wanted the azalea ! I put a sample of sugarbomb from a benefit kit in my palette, I like it a lot. The wipes have mineral oil so I can only use them on my eyes which is disapointing


----------



## Baberanza (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *votedreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I quite like the scent of the mist as well... And being a swimmer, its a nice thing to have in my bag so I can just hydrate my face fast after practice. I would deem it as a gym bag essential in general! I got the teal and the ...brownish skin color one. I don't wear blue on my eyes.....soooooo....not too happy I really wanted the azalea ! I put a sample of sugarbomb from a benefit kit in my palette, I like it a lot. The wipes have mineral oil so I can only use them on my eyes which is disapointing


 Seems you finally got a bag on time! Happy for you, lol!


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 13, 2013)

Your eyes are gorgeous! I can't believe you got that eyeshadow to show up so nicely. Very pretty look.



> I got Seashell and Azalea petal eye shadows, and I agree with everyone else that they're very chalky and not pigmented at all. It took me over 20 brush swipes to get these swatches to show. Seashell is actually a good inner eye corner color so I'll use it for that, as for Azalea idk if I'll ever use it again because I have very similar eye shadows that are more pigmented  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Swatches below:


----------



## JamieO (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got Seashell and Azalea petal eye shadows, and I agree with everyone else that they're very chalky and not pigmented at all. It took me over 20 brush swipes to get these swatches to show.
> 
> ...


 I so wish I had gotten those colors! Its subtle but you made it look really pretty! That's a perfect natural daytime look.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ooooh the teal as eyeliner will be gorgeous
> ...


----------



## teastrong (Mar 13, 2013)

Still no bag for me... I hate waiting!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 13, 2013)

> Still no bag for me... I hate waiting!Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 The *only* thing that is getting me through this waiting is a slow trickle of other incoming packages. And anxious anticipation of something else that may or may not make it out of Australia.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I so wish I had gotten those colors! Its subtle but you made it look really pretty! That's a perfect natural daytime look.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *teastrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no bag for me... I hate waiting!


 Me too!


----------



## katlyne (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *teastrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no bag for me... I hate waiting!





> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too!


 I also do not have a bag yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and no tracking email either D: so double sad. I can't even watch it sit in a sorting facility for 5 days


----------



## puppyluv (Mar 13, 2013)

I am loving my mini palette! I filled it up last night. I am now determined to make myself a bigger one for the rest of my shadows that aren't in palettes. I have this crazy addiction to organizing things like this. I've had some big magnetic sheets that I bought awhile ago from the dollar store for only $1. They are supposed to be vent covers to stop drafts, but the vents I bought them for weren't magnetic. I finally have a use for them now! I just need a cute container of some kind.I'm not really feeling the look of the old CD/DVD cases so I'm keeping my eye out for something a lil nicer.


----------



## OiiO (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Your eyes are gorgeous! I can't believe you got that eyeshadow to show up so nicely. Very pretty look.


 Quote: Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I so wish I had gotten those colors! Its subtle but you made it look really pretty! That's a perfect natural daytime look.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 

Thank you, girls! 





I think one reason why the colors showed up alright is due to my very pasty complexion -- my skin color works as a white primer haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But trust me, I made noticeable dents in the pots to build up the "intensity", although with most eye shadows this is what one swipe would probably look like. I was so excited to see people raving about Yaby products saying how they're so nice and pigmented, so imagine my disappointment when I got my Ipsy bag and they gave me almost no color payout  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LindseyJ (Mar 13, 2013)

My bag is finally out for delivery today! I'm really excited about the pallet. I literally only own the eyeshadows that I got from the last Ipsy bag so I'll definitely be needing to buy a few more to fill up the pallet!


----------



## princess2010 (Mar 13, 2013)

Blah. My bag didn't come today. It was in Orlando yesterday so it should have been here today. I'm so impatient.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am loving my mini palette! I filled it up last night. I am now determined to make myself a bigger one for the rest of my shadows that aren't in palettes. I have this crazy addiction to organizing things like this.
> 
> I've had some big magnetic sheets that I bought awhile ago from the dollar store for only $1. They are supposed to be vent covers to stop drafts, but the vents I bought them for weren't magnetic. I finally have a use for them now! I just need a cute container of some kind.I'm not really feeling the look of the old CD/DVD cases so I'm keeping my eye out for something a lil nicer.


 I've got an idea based on the DIY version above and one for hiding keys. Why not take an old book - you can find a yard sales, 2nd hand shops, flea markets - for $1 or less then hollow it out. I haven't made one before but here's what you'll need for such a project.


Glue - white school glue to glue the pages together
Water
Bowl
Paint brush
Craft knife (about $4.99 depending on where you buy one)
Metal, plastic or wood ruler
Pencil or pen for marking
Wrapping paper or scrapbook paper (optional) OR
Paint (optional)
Deco Podge ($4.99; optional)OR

Duct tape ($4.99 roll) + Duct tape sheet ($1.99 each sheet)

If you already have magnetic sheets then take it and use it as your guide inside the book. With pen or pencil outline the area you want to cut for your magnetic sheet. In the bowl mix the water and glue together to create a thin paste, after I began writing this I decided to find a DIY guide on making a hollow book since I wasn't sure on the water to glue ratio and one site said 50-50 to 70-30 (70 glue, 30 water).

With the paint brush dip it into the glue-water mixture and brush the edges of the book while closed so the paper can absorb the mixture. The DIY article states to keep a spacer between the first few pages and area you want to dry but in our case you want to put the spacer just between the cover and pages since it's not meant to be for hiding things but rather as a makeup palette. Weight it down so the pages can dry together.

Once dry take the rules to the line you drew earlier and with the craft knife begin to cut out the area for your magnet. If you used a thinner book this won't take too much time to do. Once hollowed out you're going to need to make more glue-water mixture for the inside and paint the inside with that mixture. You'll need to allow that to dry again before you can decorate the outside of the book if you want.

If you choose to decorate the book then you can paint it or cover it with Deco Podge (I have a glitter one) and paper of your choice. OR the other way is to use two duct tape sheets ($1.99 each) for the front and back cover of the book with the normal duct tape for the spine. Depending on how big of a book you used you may only need two duct tape sheets. What method you choose is obviously your choice.

If you choose not to paint or cover it then you will need to either glue the magnet inside the book OR if it's a sticker magnet just peel the paper and adhere it to inside the book. Viola! You have a cheap DIY makeup palette.


If you want a magnetic closing book then you just need to get two thin strips of magnets for the inside cover and the top of the pages. Another idea that came to me were those magnets "buttons" (I think these are called disc magnets and are around the size of a paper punch hole) and with a hole punch punch out the amount of paper that one magnet is BEFORE you glue the pages together. After you glue the pages as above insert the magnet into the hold then let dry. Once everything else is done you can either put a metal round sticker to the inside book cover for the magnet to grab or if it came with a 2nd piece to put that there. If you really want to be cheap then use the magnets off another sample like from one of theBalm samples since it has a magnet.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 13, 2013)

I've been thinking about doing a book/chest diy project since seeing one on Pinterest. Very cool Zadi!


----------



## votedreads (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Seems you finally got a bag on time! Happy for you, lol!


 I did! haha, nice of you to notice!! A whole 10 days earlier than normal thanks to the new shipping!!


----------



## DonnaD (Mar 13, 2013)

My bag didn't have bleeding colors.  I'm glad for that.



> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my bag and will do a tiny review here before I do it on my blog: I like the bag, don't like the fact that the blue bled into the white....


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Blah. My bag didn't come today. It was in Orlando yesterday so it should have been here today. I'm so impatient.


 Me too!  My bag arrived in Orlando on Saturday morning,so I thought I might get it earlier than expected (I'm in Gainesville).  But for some reason, on Saturday afternoon it went to the Jacksonvsille post office and it has been sitting there ever since.  I was supposed to receive it today, and I'm still hoping for it, but my tracking page hasn't updated to say it is out for delivery.  Sigh.  Hope you get yours soon!


----------



## mindcaviar (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am OBSESSED with that palette...I just stare at it...I take my time picking what color I want to wear....too much color goodness lol!
> ...


 It looks very nice! A note about the Yaby shipping-- it is not 25.00 but only 6.80 for orders under 60, over 60.00 shipping is free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It looks very nice! A note about the Yaby shipping-- it is not 25.00 but only 6.80 for orders under 60, over 60.00 shipping is free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Really? I looked at shipping prices at it said $25 for US shipping???



Am I going crazy? lol


----------



## meaganola (Mar 13, 2013)

> Really? I looked at shipping prices at it said $25 for US shipping??? :blink: Am I going crazy? lol


 I saw that insane shipping rate, too, which was when I asked about group orders because there's no way I would pay that, but if I could split the cost with a few other people, it would be tolerable.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Really? I looked at shipping prices at it said $25 for US shipping???
> ...


 I saw $11.80 or something like that XD


----------



## princess2010 (Mar 13, 2013)

The only shipping option for me was $25.11 or something like that. That is INSANE!!!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 13, 2013)

Swatches and a little "look" with Sand Dune and So Vain:











I applied the cream shade from the Night Elf Wet n Wild palette to my brow bone an dinner eye corner, Sand Dune all over my lid and So Vein to the crease, it looked much better IRL


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Really? I looked at shipping prices at it said $25 for US shipping???
> ...


 I just double checked on Yaby's site and with a single $3.15 eyeshadow refill it says:

Canada Post - No tracking, 1-3 weeks (Small Packets Air) $11.80

UPS - (Worldwide Standard) $24.90

Canada Post - No tracking, 1-3 weeks (Xpresspost USA) Delivery in 3 days* $33.14

UPS - (Worldwide Express) Next day delivery* $59.91

FREE SHIPPING TO CANADA &amp; US ON ORDERS OVER $75 OR MORE

Mindcaviar, where did you get your prices from?


----------



## JC327 (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Swatches and a little "look" with Sand Dune and So Vain:
> 
> ...


 That looks super pretty!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Swatches and a little "look" with Sand Dune and So Vain:
> 
> ...


That is FABULOUS on you! Love it!


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 13, 2013)

So I got my Ipsy bag today and wow that palette is TINY. I was anticipating something the size of Z Palette's small (what I've been calling their mini) palettes and it's smaller than Z Palettes. Z Palettes small palette holds nine 1" pans while Glam RX mini holds two 1" pans. A third pan possibly may fit but I couldn't get a third one in.



​


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Swatches and a little "look" with Sand Dune and So Vain:
> 
> I applied the cream shade from the Night Elf Wet n Wild palette to my brow bone an dinner eye corner, Sand Dune all over my lid and So Vein to the crease, it looked much better IRL


 I love that look, Gabi!  I'm going to have to try it! (maybe with mary lou-manizer for the cream shade... )

(and I deleted out the pics so my reply wasn't HUGE, lol!)


----------



## Anneke V (Mar 13, 2013)

This month was so meh for me... The juice "moisturizer" seems more like a toner and was very irritating to my skin. I find the eyeshadow and tiny pallet to be cute, though. The make-up remover wipes worked no better than a regular baby wipe and were so irritating to my skin - they went immediatel into the trash. I've only had a subscription for 2 or 3 months. I was hoping for more make-up products, which is why I quit Birchbox and joined Ipsy. If I was able to use the products (totally not their fault - my skin is impossible) I would be happier. But part of the reason I joined is becuase my skin is sensitive and while most makeup works fine I have to be super careful w/ cleansers and moisturizers.  Ah well... maybe next month. I'm hoping for more nail polish.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That looks super pretty!





> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That is FABULOUS on you! Love it!


 Thanks guys ^^


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love that look, Gabi!  I'm going to have to try it! (maybe with mary lou-manizer for the cream shade... )
> 
> (and I deleted out the pics so my reply wasn't HUGE, lol!)


 I think the Mary Lou would work perfect for the cream shade too XD


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 13, 2013)

Question:

I am trying to gift an Ipsy sub to a friend.

There used to be an option on the site to give a gift, however I can't seem to find it now.

Am I looking in the wrong place?

Or did they remove that option since there is a long waitlist now?

Thanks in advance for any help!!!!!


----------



## katlyne (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Question:
> 
> ...


 yeah, they probably took it off because of the waitlist.


----------



## OiiO (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Swatches and a little "look" with Sand Dune and So Vain:
> 
> I applied the cream shade from the Night Elf Wet n Wild palette to my brow bone an dinner eye corner, Sand Dune all over my lid and So Vein to the crease, it looked much better IRL


 That's beautiful, Gabi! These colors look really pretty on you &lt;3


----------



## Rynnegade (Mar 13, 2013)

I just opened my bag.  I am always so excited to get my ipsy bag that it didn't even dawn on me that I might not like it.  Spoilers:

Eyeshadows - teal and sand, these are okay but tiny and the teal is not a color I would ever wear.

Palette - I had no clue what this was for at first, thank goodness for this site - I thought I was missing the product inside.  This may be fun but I think most of the tiny shadows we get work best in the cases they come in.

Spray - I don't know anyone who uses these.

Wipes - cool if they work.

Bag - like the nautical theme.

I feel like the usual full size product / useful products we normally get are missing.  It really felt like half a bag.  I'm hoping they fix it next month.


----------



## pandangela (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Really? I looked at shipping prices at it said $25 for US shipping???
> ...


 There's a website called.... http://camerareadycosmetics.com that sells yaby cosmetics and some other well known brands. I think that's the site that she found the $6.90 shipping and free shipping after $60.

The website personally I don't think I'd trust with my credit card info, but maybe paypal lol it just kind of seems thrown together and not really professional... goodluck!


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Mar 13, 2013)

I think I might have found the mix-up to the Yaby shipping:

Camera Ready Cosmetics (which is the seller that Ipsy is giving the discount for) sells the eyeshadows for $3.29. Shipping to me was $6.90 standard to US no signature.

Yaby Cosmetic's actual website sells the eyeshadows for $3.15. Shipping to me was $11.80 for Canada Post (cheapest option).


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dekilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I might have found the mix-up to the Yaby shipping:
> 
> ...


 


> Originally Posted by *pandangela* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There's a website called.... http://camerareadycosmetics.com that sells yaby cosmetics and some other well known brands. I think that's the site that she found the $6.90 shipping and free shipping after $60.
> 
> The website personally I don't think I'd trust with my credit card info, but maybe paypal lol it just kind of seems thrown together and not really professional... goodluck!


 Ahhh, there we go...that makes sense now lol...I thought I was going a lil bonkers and seeing things!


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Mar 13, 2013)

> This made me LOL!! Hmmm, I might get more use out of this than I thought....


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's beautiful, Gabi! These colors look really pretty on you &lt;3


 Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the pinks looked gorgeous on you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluelion (Mar 13, 2013)

I got the azalea/seashell combo as well. Seashell is visible on my skin, but it's on the frosty side. Even a bit too frosty to use as a highlight. As far as azalea, my skintone is medium tan, and I can barely get it to show up on my skin at all. I attempted it wet, but it didn't work much better. I have similar shades that are much more pigmented, so these were kind of a dud for me. I'm really surprised, though. I've tested other Yaby shadows in the past, and was able to get a pretty intense color payoff just by dabbing my finger in the pot. I don't know what's up with these colors.

The wipes will get used up, but not repurchased, because they don't work as well as other wipes I've used. And they stung my eyes a bit! I like the mist. Great size, and the smell isn't my favorite but it's not offensive to me either. That said, I do have other mists and refreshing/toning sprays that I like way more. The Caudalie Beauty Elixir comes to mind.

The Yaby eyeshadows are in the palette for now, but I doubt I'll be keeping them. I could see the palette being useful for several teeny shadows, but it's not practical enough for me since it wouldn't hold many of my regular size depots. Which is not a big deal, since I don't usually carry eyeshadow or blush around in my bag. If it was bigger, I'd definitely travel with it. All in all, I enjoyed trying everything.

It was nice to see a different bag, though I didn't really care for the print. I'm hoping they'll put together some kind of black lace-y bag at some point.


----------



## mermuse (Mar 13, 2013)

I want to think I heard one or two people say they don't think so vein is that pigmented.  I think it is quite pigmented...to the point of staining a little.  I appreciate having it as I don't have a matte quite like it, and sand dune should be a good blending/neutral/skintone color, so that worked out.  I wonder if there is some quality variance going on with the samples.

I'm glad they sent a palette even if it is small, but I'm realizing since it's not full, it feels like those Yaby shadows slide around a lot in there when I was trying to use it.  Is this standard for Z palettes as well?

I actually like the scent of the juice beauty.  It's interesting how so many people are reminded of funeral homes, but it reminds me of when someone used to bring me flowers often which is a much more positive memory.  I don't like the glycerin in it, though.  I learned by experimenting making my own that it doesn't really play all that nicely with my oily skin. It just gives me an odd sheen and feels gross.

And I might have missed talk about it since I've been crazy busy, but I must say shipping was much different and much faster this month which is impressive!  It was DHL for me instead of Innovations.  Did anyone else notice better shipping?


----------



## katlyne (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And I might have missed talk about it since I've been crazy busy, but I must say shipping was much different and much faster this month which is impressive!  It was DHL for me instead of Innovations.  *Did anyone else notice better shipping?*


 ahahaha. NO. idk where they ship from, but I haven't received it yet! and I received it super quickly in january!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Mar 13, 2013)

Got my bag today.  I got Sandune and So Vein, the two colors I did not want and knew I would get.  I agree that everything looks so tiny this month!  Also my bag it is hard to tell if the colors "bled" or if is so translucent/se through that you can see the colors through it.  Looking forward to April!


----------



## katcole (Mar 13, 2013)

Do they still make Altoid mints,in the tins? I wonder how big that is compared to the pallet we just got, or a secreats(throat drops)box. Im trying to think of little metal tins to make new pallets out of.  Ive seen little metal cookie tins smaller then a dessert plate but the design built in but that would cool and big enough to keep at home in my make up drawer. Im not fond of the first aid cross ,Im going cover mine in fancy duc tape or something.


----------



## bluelion (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> And I might have missed talk about it since I've been crazy busy, but I must say shipping was much different and much faster this month which is impressive!  It was DHL for me instead of Innovations.  Did anyone else notice better shipping?


 I did, which was a pleasant surprise. I'm in CA, and I've been getting it after the 20th for the past few months.



> Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do they still make Altoid mints,in the tins? I wonder how big that is compared to the pallet we just got, or a secreats(throat drops)box. Im trying to think of little metal tins to make new pallets out of.  Ive seen little metal cookie tins smaller then a dessert plate but the design built in but that would cool and big enough to keep at home in my make up drawer. Im not fond of the first aid cross ,Im going cover mine in fancy duc tape or something.


 It's smaller (in width and height) than the regular size Altoid tins, but bigger than the mini tins. It's about the size of a credit card.


----------



## katcole (Mar 13, 2013)

I also bought some little travel brushes from walmart I hope they fit in the box.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do they still make Altoid mints,in the tins? I wonder how big that is compared to the pallet we just got, or a secreats(throat drops)box. Im trying to think of little metal tins to make new pallets out of.  Ive seen little metal cookie tins smaller then a dessert plate but the design built in but that would cool and big enough to keep at home in my make up drawer. Im not fond of the first aid cross ,Im going cover mine in fancy duc tape or something.


 Yes they do. The tin is probably about the same size but deeper.


----------



## lovelockdown (Mar 13, 2013)

I do agree that this months isn't as exciting as it's been since summer-- but ....I think if people got the same things from birchbox they would have thought it's amazing.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 13, 2013)

> ahahaha. NO. idk where they ship from, but I haven't received it yet! and I received it super quickly in january!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 If it helps, my bag ships from Providence, RI. It's about an hour away from where I live &amp; it takes a few days to a week to arrive.


----------



## katcole (Mar 13, 2013)

I thought I would try to depot,boy did I end up with a mess. Im thankful if was just dollar store colors. I also added a magnet strip but it didnt hold to the pallet. I love my color combo I ended up with  some pots were smaller then the yaby ones. So I ended up ruining half of each  pallet I tried to depot.I have makeup from on end of the bath room to the other, all over me lol. I also tried to stick a magnet strip in an old BB box but it seems like my magnet strips from walmart dont hold anything.Live and learn I guess.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 13, 2013)

Im getting some kind of double sided tape in one of my other subs. Would that work for putting pans in a homemade palette??


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Im getting some kind of double sided tape in one of my other subs. Would that work for putting pans in a homemade palette??


 Only if you never wanted to get them back out again!  I'd say it would be great for creating a permanent palette, but not if you wanted to have the flexibility to switch it around.


----------



## princess2010 (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovelockdown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I do agree that this months isn't as exciting as it's been since summer-- but ....I think if people got the same things from birchbox they would have thought it's amazing.


I totally agree!


----------



## princess2010 (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm kind of obsessed with empty palettes now. I saw a tutorial with Jessia Harlow using an Unii palette. Anybody know about those? Are they good? Are Z palettes better? I want a bigger one for trips.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do they still make Altoid mints,in the tins? I wonder how big that is compared to the pallet we just got, or a secreats(throat drops)box. *Im trying to think of little metal tins to make new pallets out of.*  Ive seen little metal cookie tins smaller then a dessert plate but the design built in but that would cool and big enough to keep at home in my make up drawer. Im not fond of the first aid cross ,Im going cover mine in fancy duc tape or something.


 that's a great idea XD


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm kind of obsessed with empty palettes now. I saw a tutorial with Jessia Harlow using an Unii palette. Anybody know about those? Are they good? Are Z palettes better? I want a bigger one for trips.


 I don't own a Unii but it's plastic if I recall correctly while Z Palette is cardboard. The obvious is that don't get Z Palette wet or you'll ruin it. In terms of dimensions I believe Z Palettes are bigger than Unii but again I down own a Unii to know for sure..


----------



## mimosette (Mar 13, 2013)

I tried the Juice Spray. On my extremely oily face it's definitely not a moisturizer. Even better......I wore it on my bare skin on a warm, humid day, and came home with absolutely no oil or grease on my face!

    I couldn't feel it on my skin......my face just looked clean and matte at the end of the day.


----------



## doziedoz (Mar 13, 2013)

I definitely felt this was the weakest bag in the past few months.  Gave my pouch to my friend's daughter whose sorority emblem is an anchor.

So funny-this month my birchbox was great!  How's that for a switch.


----------



## votedreads (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mimosette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried the Juice Spray. On my extremely oily face it's definitely not a moisturizer. Even better......I wore it on my bare skin on a warm, humid day, and came home with absolutely no oil or grease on my face!
> 
> I couldn't feel it on my skin......my face just looked clean and matte at the end of the day.


 whoa I've tried it at nighttime ....guess I'm going to have to try it during the day!


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 13, 2013)

> Only if you never wanted to get them back out again! Â I'd say it would be great for creating a permanent palette, but not if you wanted to have the flexibility to switch it around.


 Is it that sticky?? Jeez i thought itd be ok since that tape is made for skin. Lol. Double sided tape virgin here!!


----------



## Baberanza (Mar 14, 2013)

I thought the juice beauty mist was like a refresher mist... not a moisturizer?


----------



## mermuse (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If it helps, my bag ships from Providence, RI. It's about an hour away from where I live &amp; it takes a few days to a week to arrive.


 
What I'm reporting is that they used a *completely* different company for me this month and it was ridiculously fast.  Normally mine hangs out 10 minutes from my house for several days while it's transferred to the post office.  This came right to me via DHL Global Mail instead of that Innovations nonsense they used for every other bag I've gotten from them in the past year.  The tracking number they sent sent me to the DHL website as well.  Did anyone else get tracking through DHL?  Mine shipped the 6th and arrived the 9th.  I hope they stick with this company--DHL has been great the few times I've used them lately.


----------



## mermuse (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ahahaha. NO. idk where they ship from, but I haven't received it yet! and I received it super quickly in january!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Check the tracking they sent you to see which one they used.  I have a few of the pink mailers I've saved to re-use, and the shipping company info is on there.  If you still have your mailer, I'd be curious to know what they used for you in January.  Here's hoping you get yours soon.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 14, 2013)

Still waiting for March and February.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Mar 14, 2013)

Mine was Mail Innovations and took a while to get here.


----------



## LindseyJ (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Im getting some kind of double sided tape in one of my other subs. Would that work for putting pans in a homemade palette??


 They have some thing at Walmart that is kind of like double sided tape, but its repositionable. Its on a little roller and it comes out like tape in a way so its not messy like glue and since its repositionable, you can easily take things off of it. Its made for crafting and I've only used it with paper, but it worked just fine for that. Maybe it would work in the pallet? It would be a lot easier than gluing magnets and things in it. I think the brand that i used was Ek Tools, but I'm sure there are other ones, too. I'm just not sure how much weight it would hold since its mainly made for paper crafting type things. Could be worth a try though.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They have some thing at Walmart that is kind of like double sided tape, but its repositionable. Its on a little roller and it comes out like tape in a way so its not messy like glue and since its repositionable, you can easily take things off of it. Its made for crafting and I've only used it with paper, but it worked just fine for that. Maybe it would work in the pallet? It would be a lot easier than gluing magnets and things in it. I think the brand that i used was Ek Tools, but I'm sure there are other ones, too. I'm just not sure how much weight it would hold since its mainly made for paper crafting type things. Could be worth a try though.


 It's called a Dotto.  You would roll it on the surface of the palette and then stick down the pan.  Then when you take it out, just rub the adhesive and it comes off.  Make sure you get the Repositionable kind NOT the permanent.  They are made by other brands too.


----------



## katlyne (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Check the tracking they sent you to see which one they used.  I have a few of the pink mailers I've saved to re-use, and the shipping company info is on there.  If you still have your mailer, I'd be curious to know what they used for you in January.  Here's hoping you get yours soon.


 lol, they haven't even sent me a tracking email yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I don't keep the mailers, but the email tracking for January shows up under UPS


----------



## Krendall (Mar 14, 2013)

My tracking shows my post office as receiving shipment info since the 8th.  Expected delivery date was the 12th.  Today is the 14th.  What the heck?  I usually get my bag the day of or the day after I get a tracking email.  I'm in Gainesville, FL.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Krendall* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My tracking shows my post office as receiving shipment info since the 8th.  Expected delivery date was the 12th.  Today is the 14th.  What the heck?  I usually get my bag the day of or the day after I get a tracking email.  I'm in Gainesville, FL.


 Don't go by tracking expected delivery since UPS/UPS MI has been off for months. I think this is the third or fourth bag that hasn't arrived on time. Two of my daughters bags were suppose to be here Monday, mine and my other daughter's were to be here Tuesday but yesterday three of the four bags showed up with the fourth PROBABLY going to be delivered today.


----------



## LindseyJ (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's called a Dotto.  You would roll it on the surface of the palette and then stick down the pan.  Then when you take it out, just rub the adhesive and it comes off.  Make sure you get the Repositionable kind NOT the permanent.  They are made by other brands too.


 Yes, thats it! I'm thinking that if it would hold the weight of the pans, it would be a great thing to use for the pallet!


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm reporting is that they used a *completely* different company for me this month and it was ridiculously fast.  Normally mine hangs out 10 minutes from my house for several days while it's transferred to the post office.  This came right to me via DHL Global Mail instead of that Innovations nonsense they used for every other bag I've gotten from them in the past year.  The tracking number they sent sent me to the DHL website as well.  Did anyone else get tracking through DHL?  Mine shipped the 6th and arrived the 9th.  I hope they stick with this company--DHL has been great the few times I've used them lately.


 Oh.  I don't think mine was shipped via DHL.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it that sticky?? Jeez i thought itd be ok since that tape is made for skin. Lol. Double sided tape virgin here!!


 I'm not sure how sticky it actually is, I was just thinking that it would lose its stickiness after you took stuff out/put it back in a few times.  Also, shadow fallout would get on the sticky strip and remove the adhesiveness.  Personally I'd stick to magnets, but if you try it and it works, let us know!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, thats it! I'm thinking that if it would hold the weight of the pans, it would be a great thing to use for the pallet!


 The pans are not that heavy.  So I would say it should work.  I use it for scrapbooking and cardmaking, but those pages and cards are displayed vertically sometimes and things don't fall off.


----------



## princess2010 (Mar 14, 2013)

Still no bag. Mine was shipped on the 6th and today is the 14th and it has been 2 hours from my house since the 11th!!!!!! This is worse than Newgistics!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm reporting is that they used a *completely* different company for me this month and it was ridiculously fast.  Normally mine hangs out 10 minutes from my house for several days while it's transferred to the post office.  This came right to me via DHL Global Mail instead of that Innovations nonsense they used for every other bag I've gotten from them in the past year.  The tracking number they sent sent me to the DHL website as well.  Did anyone else get tracking through DHL?  Mine shipped the 6th and arrived the 9th.  I hope they stick with this company--DHL has been great the few times I've used them lately.


 got mine through ups+usps


----------



## katcole (Mar 14, 2013)

I got mine a day earlier but I should have got it even earlier,it sat in a post office over the weekend where as I should have gotten it on that Saturday. Well my eyeshadow magnets didn't stick from walmart, all that I did stick fell and broke so I ruined two eyes shadow kits I took apart. I'm glad they were cheap ones, but still . I do have my big  CS pallet left I bought last month but its too huge to carry around


----------



## meaganola (Mar 14, 2013)

Mine is coming through M-I, and it was scheduled to be here yesterday, but the last update was the 8th in NC. On the up side, I'm not super antsy about it. I've got several other things on the way that I'm more excited about than this one.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes they do. The tin is probably about the same size but deeper.


 Re Altoids - Yes, they do - I do business with the company that makes them. They aren't magnetic though. You might also like the altoids smalls tins - they are tiny and slide out, but you could put two or three yaby/coastal scents colors in for a pocket sized palette.  You could easily tape/glue in a magnetic sticker.


----------



## mermuse (Mar 14, 2013)

I wonder why I got the magical speedy DHL shipping this month.  I wonder if they are testing it out or if it was some sort of random fluke.  Where did your bag ship from?  Mine was from North Carolina.

Side note, I was going to comment on their facebook and encourage more of this DHL shipping and I noticed a post where you can comment by 4pm PST to win some Yaby shadows.  So, get on if it you want to enter.


----------



## southeastmidwes (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder why I got the magical speedy DHL shipping this month.  I wonder if they are testing it out or if it was some sort of random fluke.  Where did your bag ship from?  Mine was from North Carolina.
> 
> Side note, I was going to comment on their facebook and encourage more of this DHL shipping and I noticed a post where you can comment by 4pm PST to win some Yaby shadows.  So, get on if it you want to enter.


 Only problem with DHL is that they are no longer available everywhere. That is why some of us got the UPS and USPS combination because DHL does not deliver to our areas. Also, if you do not live in the city DHL is known for not trying to find your house out in the country and will just return your packages to the sender. But hopefully they worked out those kinks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Anneke V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This month was so meh for me... The juice "moisturizer" seems more like a toner and was very irritating to my skin.


 That's because it's not a moisturizer. It's a toner.


----------



## zorabell (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still waiting for March and February.


 I know I am still waiting on both bags too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I guess we will just have to wait since we are both overseas. My Birchbox takes forever and a day (roughly 1 to 2 months) to get to me as well as Beauty Army, the only subs that I have that don't take that long are Julep and The Soap Box.  February was my first Ipsy bag so I honestly don't know how long this sub will take to get to us.


----------



## mindcaviar (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just double checked on Yaby's site and with a single $3.15 eyeshadow refill it says:
> 
> ...


 http://camerareadycosmetics.com/pages/shipping.html I went to this site by clicking thru on ipsy on the product from the March Glam Bag yaby eyeshadow. It took me to camera ready cosmetics which had the yaby products featured. Here are the shipping prices: 

*USA - Orders are shipped by price.** *

We do not charge by weight and size.

*Free standard shipping with orders over $60.00*


$ 6.80 Standard orders under $60 
$ 1.50 Signature Confirmation (Standard and Priority options)

$ 9.99 Priority Mail

$23.00 Express Mail (will be insured)

 *Canada*


$ 7.50 First Class orders under $60 
$12.89 First Class orders over $60

$15.50 Priority Mail

$35.00 Express Mail (will be insured)

   *Rest of World (International)*


$ 8.99 First Class orders under $60 
$14.99 First Class orders between $60-$150

$26.99 Priority Mail (all orders from $150-$300)

$36.99 Express Mail (will be insured) *Orders over $300 *must* go via Express Mail and be insured.


----------



## princess2010 (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm in Florida and my bag shipped from NC. It should not take this long. I could walk it to NC faster than this!


----------



## yoru (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know I am still waiting on both bags too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I guess we will just have to wait since we are both overseas. My Birchbox takes forever and a day (roughly 1 to 2 months) to get to me as well as Beauty Army, the only subs that I have that don't take that long are Julep and The Soap Box.  February was my first Ipsy bag so I honestly don't know how long this sub will take to get to us.


 I thought ipsy doesn't ship overseas, just US and Canada?


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yoru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder why I got the magical speedy DHL shipping this month.  I wonder if they are testing it out or if it was some sort of random fluke.  Where did your bag ship from?  Mine was from North Carolina.
> 
> *Side note, I was going to comment on their facebook and encourage more of this DHL shipping and I noticed a post where you can comment by 4pm PST to win some Yaby shadows.  So, get on if it you want to enter.*


 Thanks for the heads up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know I am still waiting on both bags too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I guess we will just have to wait since we are both overseas. My Birchbox takes forever and a day (roughly 1 to 2 months) to get to me as well as Beauty Army, the only subs that I have that don't take that long are Julep and The Soap Box.  February was my first Ipsy bag so I honestly don't know how long this sub will take to get to us.


 Julep is really fast over here I wonder why the other subs cant ship as fast. Last month my BB got here in like two weeks I was in shock. As for Ipsy I've had problems with them since the beginning sometimes I don't even get a tracking# and some times I don't think they read their emails I have emailed to ask about tracking and they just reply saying they are sending a new bag. I have written to them saying no I don't want a new bag and they still send it. So expect to get your Ipsy bag a month later or more.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Some companies will ship APO/FPO - Ipsy, Birchbox, Beauty Army are among those that do.


 Yup, I don't know why some companies don't ship to APO because the mail goes to a box in the states and then gets routed overseas by the military. Glossybox doesn't ship overseas just continental US that's how I justified getting GB US and GB Germany lol.


----------



## votedreads (Mar 14, 2013)

Does anybody know how I could depot these stila shadows? Nobody told me how addicting it is to fill up this little palette! I love it!!


----------



## girlwithclass (Mar 14, 2013)

I received the 'Azalea Petal' and 'Seashell' eyeshadows in my bag this month and did some swatches for my blog. If you want to check it out, the link is in my little signature thing but I'll just post the picture here because it's way easier! haha





The bottom left picture is meant as a size comparison. I photographed a MAC refill (the eyeshadow color is literally called 'Orange' in case anyone is wondering, hehe) next to the yaby 'Azalea Petal' eyeshadow.

Swatches were done over NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil in 'Milk' - I honestly find a creamy eyeshadow base essential to bring out the true vibrant color of any eyeshadow or pigment. I didn't have a hard time with the pigmentation in these and it was easy to build up the color. Really sad to hear others did not have the same experience  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But.. I will gladly take 'So Vein' and 'Sand Dune' if anyone decides they don't want them! 




 Was really hoping for 'So Vein' especially  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh well.. I'll get over it eventually. hehe


----------



## love2beeme (Mar 14, 2013)

I am in Oregon and I have not gotten mine


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *votedreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

With palettes such as those you need to heat the plastic. Some people use a flat iron, a normal clothes iron works as well, but you have to be careful otherwise you'll melt the plastic. Best to cover the plate with aluminum foil (protects the plate) then crank it to the highest setting to heat it then turn it down a bit before placing the item over it. After several minutes - three to five depending on the glue - it should pop out. Another method is to place a towel down then the palette upside down (so the bottom is face up) and with a hair dryer over the highest setting heat the plastic. IF you have a commercial heat gun (used to strip paint) you can use that BUT because it is an industrial heating gun you run the risk of catching the plastic on fire since the temps are between 450Â° F to 1000Â° F. I know of only one heat gun that goes as low as 150Â° F but it's a $50 heat gun, the Wagner one to the left is only $25.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 14, 2013)

> I received the 'Azalea Petal' and 'Seashell' eyeshadows in my bag this month and did some swatches for my blog. If you want to check it out, the link is in my little signature thing but I'll just post the picture here because it's way easier! haha
> 
> The bottom left picture is meant as a size comparison. I photographed a MAC refill (the eyeshadow color is literally called 'Orange' in case anyone is wondering, hehe) next to the yaby 'Azalea Petal' eyeshadow. Swatches were done over NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil in 'Milk' - I honestly find a creamy eyeshadow base essential to bring out the true vibrant color of any eyeshadow or pigment. I didn't have a hard time with the pigmentation in these and it was easy to build up the color. Really sad to hear others did not have the same experience  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But.. I will gladly take 'So Vein' and 'Sand Dune' if anyone decides they don't want them!Â
> 
> ...


 Wow. The people at MAC who are responsible for naming colors really strained themselves there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow. The people at MAC who are responsible for naming colors really strained themselves there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 LOL


----------



## katcole (Mar 14, 2013)

Where can I buy the makeup remover cloths,they are a bit whimpy and not thick but I do really like them.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Mar 14, 2013)

I decided to use the Juice Beauty Toner/Hydrating Mist rather than trading it away. I thought it was purely a hydrating mist, like a scented water.  I trained my cats to stop doing bad things by spritzing them in the face with water so I'm thinking I have an aversion to products like that.

Well, I'm soo glad I tried the Juice Beauty product, it's my favorite item in the box!  It left my skin super smooth and supple when used after a wash.. and the scent.. It smells like the lilacs I have outside of the window of my sunroom!  It even reminds me of how the flowers stay around for about a week and then fall away.  The scent of this product stays briefly but doesn't linger.  It's moved from my trade list to my wish list!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://camerareadycosmetics.com/pages/shipping.html I went to this site by clicking thru on ipsy on the product from the March Glam Bag yaby eyeshadow. It took me to camera ready cosmetics which had the yaby products featured. Here are the shipping prices:
> 
> ...


 Ah, there we go, those are MUCH more reasonable prices than Yaby's website!


----------



## pengutango (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *votedreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Besides the points Zadidoll mentioned, you can also hover the palette over a candle (though it's more convenient with singles and smaller palettes) or place the palette on an aluminium lined cookie sheet in a 200F oven for 2-5 min. Great if you're depotting a whole bunch at once. Downside with the oven method is that if you're not careful, you can ruin the palette (if you plan on reusing it). Then you can use a small screwdriver, scissors, tweezers, etc to remove the individual shadows.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Mar 15, 2013)

Since a lot of you are looking for ideas on making your own palettes, I thought I would share the ones I've made...

I made this one from a mints tin to keep my body shop shadow cubes (well the 3 that I have left) because they fit pretty well and I just stuck them in there!







The next 2 I made out of card holders (you can also use cigarette holders) that are really cheap to buy from ebay in many designs! Those are pretty much ready to use, if you just stick a magnetic sheet (or adhesive magnetic cards) inside!













This one is made out of a $1 ELF palette (I just took the plastic out and then stuck a magnetic sheet).





The last 2 I have posted before, but in case you haven't seen them, they are made out of a cute cheap case for manicure tools I bought from Walmart (on the left) and a wallet (on the right)!



 



Sorry for the long post... I hope you find those helpful!


----------



## l0ser_dust (Mar 15, 2013)

^ Wow!! Very creative, they all look great and fun!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Since a lot of you are looking for ideas on making your own palettes, I thought I would share the ones I've made...
> 
> ...


 those are really cute! specially the mint container one, which mints exactly did you get to get that container?


----------



## JamieO (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Since a lot of you are looking for ideas on making your own palettes, I thought I would share the ones I've made...
> 
> ...


 That's brilliant!! I have an old wallet (probably more than that really) that I now really want to do this with!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 15, 2013)

> those are really cute! specially the mint container one, which mints exactly did you get to get that container?


 How sad is it that I haven't even bought those mints but am fairly certain that I know exactly which one it was? Trader Joe's green tea mints, right? I think Teavana might sell some in that box as well, but I definitely know TJ's has them.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Mar 15, 2013)

Honestly, I was a little bit underwhelmed by this month.  I really have no use for any of the products except maybe the makeup removing wipes, I gave everything else to my little sister.  I think I will quit ipsy and just stick with birchbox and sample society.


----------



## pengutango (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Since a lot of you are looking for ideas on making your own palettes, I thought I would share the ones I've made...
> 
> ...


 Like JamieO, I've gotta wallet that I don't use, but don't wanna get rid of, so making it into a palette's a great idea!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Never thought of using a business card holder case for one. Very clever! It's close to the same size as the GlamRX palette we got this month. Thanks for posting this Eva Papoutsi!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## spaceprincess (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in Florida and my bag shipped from NC. It should not take this long. I could walk it to NC faster than this!


That's odd.  I'm in FL too and I got mine already on Tues.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Mar 15, 2013)

You're welcome ladies! I'm glad this helped give you some ideas... as you can see I love depotting!


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> those are really cute! specially the mint container one, which mints exactly did you get to get that container?





> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How sad is it that I haven't even bought those mints but am fairly certain that I know exactly which one it was? Trader Joe's green tea mints, right? I think Teavana might sell some in that box as well, but I definitely know TJ's has them.


 Yes, you're right! It's funny because I saw this by chance when I was shopping at Trader Joe's and I immediately thought "This would make a great case for my shadow cubes"... talk about makeup nerd here! haha.. But I ended up really liking the mints too, so it was a win-win!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Since a lot of you are looking for ideas on making your own palettes, I thought I would share the ones I've made...
> 
> ...


 Wow, you are really creative.


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Mar 15, 2013)

So yesterday I did a little more exploring of my Ipsy stuff from this month. I did a look with the eyeshadows again. This time I used ELF eyelid primer first, applied the tan shade over my whole lid, then the teal as a thin line above my lashes. The tan shade really did not show up much at all on me and I am fairly pale. But it was a nice base and evened out my eyelid color a bit so not a loss.

I also tried the Juice Beauty spray. I want to like it because I try to make the best of everything but... I sprayed it on my face after I washed my face (as it says to use on a freshly clean face). It sprayed out more like a stream, not a mist which is okay, I just used my fingers to smooth it over my whole face. The scent was not I would choose, but I am pretty selective in scents so pleasing me would be almost impossible. The smell did fade quickly and really, it was not altogether unpleasant. I let it sit on my face for 5 or 6 minutes before I did any more of my routine. I did notice my skin felt different, but not really dry or moisturized either. I will try it again and see if I can place it better.

I do like that the spray is free from a lot of the usual chemicals, including parabens which I am slowly trying to remove from my skin care (make-up is whole other issue there). And honestly, I was seriously considering using my discount to buy a cleanser until I saw the price. I will probably just find a DIY recipe once I run out of the one I have, or just buy more of it since it is also Paraben free, I think.

I have not tried the wipes yet, but I probably will next month when I go on my weekend trip down to see my family.

The only thing I am not crazy about and will probably not keep is the bag. The part of me that wants to be trendy can totally see it being a cute clutch, but the elegant, Morticia Adams meets Audrey Hepburn, non-nautical side of me knows it just is not me ^_~ But I am totally, totally okay with that because I have a little niece, plus a sister, and a mom and one of them will definitely use it. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppyluv (Mar 15, 2013)

> You're welcome ladies! I'm glad this helped give you some ideas... as you can see I love depotting! :smiletongue:


 I love those ideas too! I'm definitely going through my box of old wallets when I get home. I can already think of one that might be perfect for this.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Mar 15, 2013)

Aw thanks!





Please post your results, if you end up making your own palettes... it's always nice to see what other people make as well! There are seriously endless possibilities and ways of making your own, and it's pretty easy!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dekilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So yesterday I did a little more exploring of my Ipsy stuff from this month. I did a look with the eyeshadows again. This time I used ELF eyelid primer first, applied the tan shade over my whole lid, then the teal as a thin line above my lashes. The tan shade really did not show up much at all on me and I am fairly pale. But it was a nice base and evened out my eyelid color a bit so not a loss.
> 
> ...


 THAT'S IT....THAT'S EXACTLY IT! THAT is who you remind me of exactly! When I first saw your picture that I commented on earlier that you posted, I thought...WOW, she looks like Audrey Hepburn!...but there's something else...something more. I'm so jelly, if I had to pick a combination to look like, I'd absolutely pick those two ladies lol  Unfortunately, I've been associated with goofy, quirkier stars instead. Doesn't help that I'm amazon woman either lol You rock that look!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> THAT'S IT....THAT'S EXACTLY IT! THAT is who you remind me of exactly! When I first saw your picture that I commented on earlier that you posted, I thought...WOW, she looks like Audrey Hepburn!...but there's something else...something more. I'm so jelly, if I had to pick a combination to look like, I'd absolutely pick those two ladies lol  Unfortunately, I've been associated with goofy, quirkier stars instead. Doesn't help that I'm amazon woman either lol You rock that look!


 You don't look quirky at all to me! You are super pretty! I wish I could be pale as you and be able to rock gorgeous red hair!!


----------



## princess2010 (Mar 15, 2013)

I FINALLY got my bag!!!! I'm excited! I think I know why the bag feels like there's not much there. Once you put the shadows in the case it looks like we just got three things. Really it was 5, but your mind sees three and it has you wondering if that's all.

I got the So Vein and Sand Dune!!! That's what I wanted and I'm very pleased. I smudged the teal on the lower lash line and it's so pretty! I'm a fan. Like PP mentioned the Sand Dune is a nice even out the lid color. 

The Juice Beauty is going to be fantastic for after the gym. Very refreshing. The scent lasts about 2 seconds so I can deal with that.

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the GlamRX palette! I think this may have started an obsession with depoting shadows. I need more palette's now!!!!!!!  Just trying to decide which one GlamRX, Zpalette, or Unii.

The wipes are wipes. I use them everyday. They'll get used. I might save them for when I travel this summer.

I didn't even think the bag was that bad. Maybe because I've been reading weeks of comments on how horrible it was I finally saw it and was pleasantly surprised. It's light and I really like that. Honestly I really don't care about the bags though. If they cut that part out I wouldn't even care.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You don't look quirky at all to me! You are super pretty! I wish I could be pale as you and be able to rock gorgeous red hair!!


Aw, you're sweet, you're my new best friend now lol! I'm actually quite frequently called a cheshire by my friends and family cause I've got that melancholy look, but ridiculous huge smile and spunky personality...with a tad of crazy mixed in lol Girl, pale does have it's disadvantages...like I think I scare people when they see me in sunlight, I think I blind them  lmao! You are vivacious looking though...vivacious is STUNNING


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I FINALLY got my bag!!!! I'm excited! I think I know why the bag feels like there's not much there. Once you put the shadows in the case it looks like we just got three things. Really it was 5, but your mind sees three and it has you wondering if that's all.
> 
> ...


 I say check out Zpalette, they have such FABULOUS designs! I have the cheetah print one and it is to DIE for, gorgeous!


----------



## OiiO (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Aw, you're sweet, you're my new best friend now lol! I'm actually quite frequently called a cheshire by my friends and family cause I've got that melancholy look, but ridiculous huge smile and spunky personality...with a tad of crazy mixed in lol Girl, pale does have it's disadvantages...like I think I scare people when they see me in sunlight, I think I blind them  lmao! You are vivacious looking though...vivacious is STUNNING


 You know what, I totally agree with Gabi on this one, you look so sweet and not quirky at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And might I add that I adore your hair, I wish mine had even half of that amazing volume &lt;3


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You know what, I totally agree with Gabi on this one, you look so sweet and not quirky at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And might I add that I adore your hair, I wish mine had even half of that amazing volume &lt;3


OMG, I love you both lol! and believe you me, I WORK my hair to achieve that volume...it's my lifelong struggle lol


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You don't look quirky at all to me! You are super pretty! I wish I could be pale as you and be able to rock gorgeous red hair!!


 For what it's worth, I totally agree too... and I love your color combination! I have dyed my her red a lot of times and I really liked it, but it's just not the same without green/blue eyes (unfortunately my eyes are boring brown)! But with your eye color it looks amazing... I'm jealous!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Aw, you're sweet, you're my new best friend now lol! I'm actually quite frequently called a cheshire by my friends and family cause I've got that melancholy look, but ridiculous huge smile and spunky personality...with a tad of crazy mixed in lol Girl, pale does have it's disadvantages...like I think I scare people when they see me in sunlight, I think I blind them  lmao! You are vivacious looking though...vivacious is STUNNING


 lmao I know my whole family is pale and so is the bf! And heh thanks I guess ^^ You're so nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lmao I know my whole family is pale and so is the bf! And heh thanks I guess ^^ You're so nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Vivacious and SEX-AAAAYY! You know, I actually adore being pale, I totally am the Irish peaches and cream that my mother is...and then there's my brother and father who are TOTALLY American Indian looking with darn skin and dark brown eyes with almost black hair...it's ridiculous lol I am quite jealous that they don't have to be terrified of being in the sun for more than 5 minutes though lol


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 15, 2013)

I moved my post on the Z Palette vs Glam RX vs Unii palette over to the Beauty Tool section.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133791/z-palette-vs-unii-palette-vs-glam-rx-palette-size-discussion/0_100


----------



## princess2010 (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I moved my post on the Z Palette vs Glam RX vs Unii palette over to the Beauty Tool section.
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133791/z-palette-vs-unii-palette-vs-glam-rx-palette-size-discussion/0_100


THANK YOU!!!!! Off to try and figure out which one is best! Thanks again!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Vivacious and SEX-AAAAYY! You know, I actually adore being pale, I totally am the Irish peaches and cream that my mother is...and then there's my brother and father who are TOTALLY American Indian looking with darn skin and dark brown eyes with almost black hair...it's ridiculous lol I am quite jealous that they don't have to be terrified of being in the sun for more than 5 minutes though lol


 Aww  you made me smile, really needed it today ^^ I wish I was a bit more pale haha XD my dad is quite dark and my  mom is super super pale, so I'm in between, staying away from the sun lately, so I'm way lighter than usual XD See I don't have a problem with the sun though, I tan, but now I wear lots of sunscreen, just in case XD


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 15, 2013)

Bleh. I got the teal shadow. I had my fingers crossed for the other colors but my ten year old sister will have some fun with these. Other than that i am pretty happy with everything else. I actually really like the hydrating spray. To me, it smells like flowers, but not like the fake floral smell a lot of things have. It's more of a natural floral smell. Like you can almost smell the stems and leaves and all.


----------



## l0ser_dust (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm really liking the makeup remover wipes so far! To remove my makeup every night I use Mary Kay ones that you need to wet first to lather and they have a bumpy side to scrub the face, then I follow with wash. (They are awesome BTW) But for the rare occasion I go out and am too tired, lazy, or have had too much to drink to do the whole ritual I use Yes To Tomatoes wipes. They are pre-moistened and specially formulated for blemishes and acne. If I didn't remove my makeup, I would wake up with a face full of blemishes. Every time I used to use the Yes To tomatoes one, I would wake up with just one or two small deep cysts or occasionally raised whiteheads (I guess it wasn't really removing everything? Or maybe something in them reacts to my skin) Weirdly enough, the wipes in the Ipsy worked better than those (unexpected since that Yes To line is marketed towards acne) the one time I used them a few nights ago, I woke up with nothing on my face that wasn't there pre makeup! It made me happy. This small pack will probably last me months since this rarely happens and I don't usually use pre-moistened wipes, but if I catch them on a good sale anywhere before then I will definitely purchase.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm actually kinda liking the GlamRX palette. I depotted my Benefit Sugarbomb mini this morning &amp; plan on plopping it in the GlamRX palette when I get home to keep the 2 Yaby eyeshadows &amp; the 2 CS eyeshadows I use most often company (along with 1 or 2 mini eyeshadow brushes). It's the perfect size to toss in my purse or backpack. I - or rather, my GlamRX palette - seem to be experiencing a bit of fallout from my depotted CS eyeshadows. Has anyone else been having this problem as well? It seems to be one of the darker colors that was sent last month.


----------



## katcole (Mar 16, 2013)

Seems like they took alot of people off the waiting list today ,unless they do this each month at this time and I missed it. I wonder if they made new spots or that many people stop subscribing and they got more openings,


----------



## katcole (Mar 16, 2013)

Seems like they took alot of people off the waiting list today ,unless they do this each month at this time and I missed it. I wonder if they made new spots or that many people stop subscribing and they got more openings,


----------



## JimmyJazz (Mar 16, 2013)

I am still hopeful that they will send us stuff in other bags that can fit the galmrx pallet.


----------



## votedreads (Mar 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm actually kinda liking the GlamRX palette. I depotted my Benefit Sugarbomb mini this morning &amp; plan on plopping it in the GlamRX palette when I get home to keep the 2 Yaby eyeshadows &amp; the 2 CS eyeshadows I use most often company (along with 1 or 2 mini eyeshadow brushes). It's the perfect size to toss in my purse or backpack.
> 
> I - or rather, my GlamRX palette - seem to be experiencing a bit of fallout from my depotted CS eyeshadows. Has anyone else been having this problem as well? It seems to be one of the darker colors that was sent last month.


 I put my sugarbomb mini in mine as well!


----------



## nishino (Mar 16, 2013)

Here are some pics of my GlamRX palette.  I bought 8 Yaby shadows last year (including Seashell) and added some swatch photos too.  The last one on the bottom right is Seashell that I bought last year.  I haven't yet opened up the Seashell and Azalea that I got from Ipsy.

I did the swatches on bare skin with a single-pass swipe of the shadows with my finger.













The shades are:

Row 1:  es368-midday lake, es114-jungle mist, es345-sunny ocean (my fave, has a bit of gold sheen), es585-golden age

Row 2:  es098-new penny, es339-fairytrail, pp030-pink diamond, es192-seashell


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Mar 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nishino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here are some pics of my GlamRX palette.  I bought 8 Yaby shadows last year (including Seashell) and added some swatch photos too.  The last one on the bottom right is Seashell that I bought last year.  I haven't yet opened up the Seashell and Azalea that I got from Ipsy.
> 
> ...


 Thank you for the swatches... jungle mist and golden age look really nice and very pigmented to me!


----------



## princess2010 (Mar 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nishino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here are some pics of my GlamRX palette.  I bought 8 Yaby shadows last year (including Seashell) and added some swatch photos too.  The last one on the bottom right is Seashell that I bought last year.  I haven't yet opened up the Seashell and Azalea that I got from Ipsy.
> 
> ...


Those are gorgeous!


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nishino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here are some pics of my GlamRX palette.  I bought 8 Yaby shadows last year (including Seashell) and added some swatch photos too.  The last one on the bottom right is Seashell that I bought last year.  I haven't yet opened up the Seashell and Azalea that I got from Ipsy.
> 
> ...


 Oooh!  I like Sunny Ocean, Fairytrail, and Pink Diamond.  I'm looking at all the eyeshadows on the Yaby site and, because of Sunny Ocean, Fairytrail, Pink Diamond, Cappuccino Dream, and a few other colors whose names I can't seem to remember, I'm actually contemplating placing an order. (Okay, it was mostly Cappuccino Dream.)  Nevermind.  I just saw how much the shipping estimate was.


----------



## katlyne (Mar 16, 2013)

FINALLY got my bag today, I got so vein and sand dune. Pretty excited. Not gonna lie


----------



## meaganola (Mar 16, 2013)

Wow, these teeny tiny baby shadows are pretty much the perfect size for me! I'm so flittery and fickle when it comes to color that even itty bitties like these will last forever. I ended up with the Azalea Petal and Seashell, and I was hoping for the other pair because turquoise is much more my speed (the brighter, the better!), but I'll give these a shot instead of trying to swap them away since they *are* great spring colors. If I happen to end up getting the other two one day, fantastic! I want more of these mini shadows. Love them. I can't buy any right now, but maybe that will change some day, and maybe we'll see more of them in the future like we have with the Coastal Scents quads.


----------



## hiheather (Mar 17, 2013)

Got off the waitlist today! I keep getting outbid on eBay for this month's bag. I guess that means we're not meant to be.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nishino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here are some pics of my GlamRX palette.  I bought 8 Yaby shadows last year (including Seashell) and added some swatch photos too.  The last one on the bottom right is Seashell that I bought last year.  I haven't yet opened up the Seashell and Azalea that I got from Ipsy.
> 
> ...


 Wow, those are superdupes pigmented! Love them! I wonder why my So Vein and Sand Dune weren't pigmented at all? I've heard both sides of the spectrum, some people say they're very pigmented others (like myself) not at all....hrm...These are fantastic though!


----------



## msmakeup99 (Mar 17, 2013)

You can fit 25 Yaby eye shadows in a small Z Palette! 20% off this weekend http://zpalette.com/makeup-z-palette/zebra-small-palette.html.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Mar 17, 2013)

I just got an email that I am off the waitlist too. How exciting!


----------



## princess2010 (Mar 17, 2013)

I found the ultimate combination to make So Vein POP! I tried it over eye primer, nothing special, then over MAC painterly, nothing special, then over Neutrogena Crease Proof stick eyeshadow in taupe and it became vibrant!!! It's a really pretty color!


----------



## nishino (Mar 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooh!  I like Sunny Ocean, Fairytrail, and Pink Diamond.  I'm looking at all the eyeshadows on the Yaby site and, because of Sunny Ocean, Fairytrail, Pink Diamond, Cappuccino Dream, and a few other colors whose names I can't seem to remember, I'm actually contemplating placing an order. (Okay, it was mostly Cappuccino Dream.)  Nevermind.  I just saw how much the shipping estimate was.


 I checked the Ipsy website a couple of days ago, and noticed they had changed the Yaby discount to 25% off your entire order at camera ready cosmetics (that's where I originally bought my Yabys in the first place).  They must have realized that no one in their right minds is going to place an order with $25 shipping!  I was really excited when I saw that because CRC primarily serves MUAs and carries brands like Graftobian and Kryolan that I've been dying to try out.


----------



## nishino (Mar 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msmakeup99* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can fit 25 Yaby eye shadows in a small Z Palette! 20% off this weekend http://zpalette.com/makeup-z-palette/zebra-small-palette.html.


 This makes me want to rush out and buy 17 more Yaby shadows and a Z Palette!

It's ironic but I think more than any other company, Z Palette is going to reap the benefits of Ipsy's partnership with GlamRX.


----------



## nishino (Mar 17, 2013)

Sorry for triple posting, but I think maybe the Ipsy discount at CRC applies only to Yaby products. That sorta sucks....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nishino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I checked the Ipsy website a couple of days ago, and noticed they had changed the Yaby discount to 25% off your entire order at camera ready cosmetics (that's where I originally bought my Yabys in the first place).  They must have realized that no one in their right minds is going to place an order with $25 shipping!  I was really excited when I saw that because CRC primarily serves MUAs and carries brands like Graftobian and Kryolan that I've been dying to try out.


 Hahaha well that was smart of them.  You'd have to place a ginormous order to justify spending that much on shipping.  The most I've paid for shipping was $20 and that was for overnight delivery -- and I received it within about 14 hours of placing the order!  I'll have to check out CRC later.  

ETA:  Oooooh!  They have Embryolisse!!!  Nevermind.  I think I'll get it from Birchbox instead.


----------



## mindcaviar (Mar 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooh!  I like Sunny Ocean, Fairytrail, and Pink Diamond.  I'm looking at all the eyeshadows on the Yaby site and, because of Sunny Ocean, Fairytrail, Pink Diamond, Cappuccino Dream, and a few other colors whose names I can't seem to remember, I'm actually contemplating placing an order. (Okay, it was mostly Cappuccino Dream.)  Nevermind.  I just saw how much the shipping estimate was.


 Go through the link on ipsy-- it will take you to a better link with cheap shipping plus 20% off...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got an email that I am off the waitlist too. How exciting!


 Yay!  That's awesome! Will your first bag be for March or April?


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 17, 2013)

For those that just got off the wait list, how log were you waiting?


----------



## hiheather (Mar 17, 2013)

> For those that just got off the wait list, how log were you waiting?


 I was on it roughly a month.


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 17, 2013)

> I was on it roughly a month.


 And I'm off too! I signed up on March 5th for anyone curious!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Mar 17, 2013)

The email said I will be getting the April box. I did want to try stuff in the March box,  but here's hoping April will be a good one!  I signed up and was waitlisted on March 1, so I was on the waitlist for only a few weeks. It felt like longer though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alexia561 (Mar 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got an email that I am off the waitlist too. How exciting!


 Me too! Looking forward to my first box!


----------



## hiheather (Mar 17, 2013)

Finally snagged the glam rx palette and a few other March items on eBay! Looking forward to being able to get the April bag!


----------



## catipa (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm off the wait list!  I waited about 3 weeks and they said my first bag will ship in mid April, so excited!!1


----------



## page5 (Mar 18, 2013)

I signed my sister up for ipsy for three months for her bday gift. Three months are done and I went to cancel her acct and the enticements to not cancel mentioned that upcoming bags would have products from theBalm, Urban Decay, and Yes To. Hope we get to try some of theBalm's new hair care products.


----------



## nishino (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I signed my sister up for ipsy for three months for her bday gift. Three months are done and I went to cancel her acct and the enticements to not cancel mentioned that upcoming bags would have products from theBalm, Urban Decay, and Yes To. Hope we get to try some of theBalm's new hair care products.


 ooh, juicy tidbits!  thanks for sharing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nishino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank you for posting this, I would really like to get some more Yaby but won't pay that ridiculous shipping


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 18, 2013)

Yaby Cosmetics will be at PHAMExpo this summer.


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm really liking the makeup remover wipes so far! To remove my makeup every night I use Mary Kay ones that you need to wet first to lather and they have a bumpy side to scrub the face, then I follow with wash. (They are awesome BTW) But for the rare occasion I go out and am too tired, lazy, or have had too much to drink to do the whole ritual I use Yes To Tomatoes wipes. They are pre-moistened and specially formulated for blemishes and acne. If I didn't remove my makeup, I would wake up with a face full of blemishes. Every time I used to use the Yes To tomatoes one, I would wake up with just one or two small deep cysts or occasionally raised whiteheads (I guess it wasn't really removing everything? Or maybe something in them reacts to my skin) Weirdly enough, the wipes in the Ipsy worked better than those (unexpected since that Yes To line is marketed towards acne) the one time I used them a few nights ago, I woke up with nothing on my face that wasn't there pre makeup! It made me happy. This small pack will probably last me months since this rarely happens and I don't usually use pre-moistened wipes, but if I catch them on a good sale anywhere before then I will definitely purchase.


I had this happen to me too with the Yes to Tomatoes and I think it's because it isn't actually a makeup remover wipe but more of a medicated face wash wipe.  I always associated face wipe with removing make up but this one made me second guess myself.  I could be wrong but that was the only logical conclusion I could come to as to why it wouldn't work!  The Yes to Cucumbers wipes are great though!


----------



## emilyyygloria (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I signed my sister up for ipsy for three months for her bday gift. Three months are done and I went to cancel her acct and the enticements to not cancel mentioned that upcoming bags would have products from theBalm, Urban Decay, and Yes To. Hope we get to try some of theBalm's new hair care products.


 Now I'm excited that I decided to resub.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 19, 2013)

Ok, I have to take back anything bad I said about the Yaby shadows' pigmentation! It may be sheer, but it's really buildable. And a sheer wash of So Vein makes the perfect pop of aqua!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ok, I have to take back anything bad I said about the Yaby shadows' pigmentation! It may be sheer, but it's really buildable. And a sheer wash of So Vein makes the perfect pop of aqua!


 So pretty, I hope I get that color.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Mar 19, 2013)

Loving the palette, it perfectly fit all my Yaby shadows!

i'm kind of embarassed as to how long it took me to figure out how to get them to all fit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## votedreads (Mar 19, 2013)

wore "sand dune" last week, liked it enough. Today, I put it over nyx's milk jumbo pencil and put a dark brown on the crease and it was the perfect natural look!! looooveeee!


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 19, 2013)

I am blaming you guys for my newfound obsession with depotting.  I received my Z Palette today (much thinner than I expected - I didn't think it would be the same width as the GlamRX palette) and I already have all my CS eyeshadows (well, all the remaining ones - one shattered in my previous depotting attempt), my 2 Yaby eyeshadows from this month's bag, and my Benefit Sugarbomb, Lemonaid, and Boi-ing minis.  I still have about the equivalent of 3 GlamRX palettes of space in my Z Palette.  I hope Ipsy sends more eyeshadows like the Yaby ones - I like that they actually stay in palette.  I had to place my CS eyeshadows on the far end (in a row) and arrange my Yaby &amp; Benefit minis in a row directly next to it so the CS eyeshadows wouldn't move.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am blaming you guys for my newfound obsession with depotting.  I received my Z Palette today (much thinner than I expected - I didn't think it would be the same width as the GlamRX palette) and I already have all my CS eyeshadows (well, all the remaining ones - one shattered in my previous depotting attempt), my 2 Yaby eyeshadows from this month's bag, and my Benefit Sugarbomb, Lemonaid, and Boi-ing minis.  I still have about the equivalent of 3 GlamRX palettes of space in my Z Palette.  I hope Ipsy sends more eyeshadows like the Yaby ones - I like that they actually stay in palette.  I had to place my CS eyeshadows on the far end (in a row) and arrange my Yaby &amp; Benefit minis in a row directly next to it so the CS eyeshadows wouldn't move.


 I would not put in cream products with powder products if I were you, you will muck up the cream in hours of being exposed to the shadows, and then be impossible to remedy.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would not put in cream products with powder products if I were you, you will muck up the cream in hours of being exposed to the shadows, and then be impossible to remedy.


 O_O  Didn't know that.  Thank you!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 19, 2013)

> I would not put in cream products with powder products if I were you, you will muck up the cream in hours of being exposed to the shadows, and then be impossible to remedy.


 Ugh, I refuse to buy palettes with lipstick and eyeshadow on the same tray because of that! I found one company that had cute little lids over the cream products during the holidays, but I can't recall the brand, and I think they were holiday-only palettes anyway.


----------



## yoru (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh, I refuse to buy palettes with lipstick and eyeshadow on the same tray because of that! I found one company that had cute little lids over the cream products during the holidays, but I can't recall the brand, and I think they were holiday-only palettes anyway.


It's probably the balm Jovi palette from the balm. They have a little lid over the cream lip stick?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ok, I have to take back anything bad I said about the Yaby shadows' pigmentation! It may be sheer, but it's really buildable. And a sheer wash of So Vein makes the perfect pop of aqua!


 That is GORGEOUS on your skin tone....love it!



> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Loving the palette, it perfectly fit all my Yaby shadows!
> 
> i'm kind of embarassed as to how long it took me to figure out how to get them to all fit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You made this look awesome! I wanna just reach out and grab it off the screen lol! Preeeeetty colors!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 19, 2013)

> It's probably the balm Jovi palette from the balm. They have a little lid over the cream lip stick?


 No, it was in a black tray, and the cover was like a trap door. Oh! I think it was the MAC holiday collection! (I saw whatever it was at Nordstrom, and none of them in my area carry theBalm.)


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Mar 21, 2013)

I still don't have mine! The tracking is totally messed up. It looks like it has never even gone anywhere.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## irene- (Mar 21, 2013)

I got my bag a week after the estimate date. The tracking info showed it started off with UPS then they passed it on to USPS who then had it at the wrong local office. Last month it was shipped through only USPS and I received my bag on the exact estimate date.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Mar 21, 2013)

Mine doesn't even show an estimate date. It just shows the package was ready to ship, but then nothing after that.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 21, 2013)

I am still waiting for my bag to arrive.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Mar 22, 2013)

Still no bag. I emailed them. Not sure what they can do, if anything. Darn it, I wanted that palette!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## iashleycouture (Mar 22, 2013)

I found a quick fix to make my Coastal Scents shadows stick in the Glam Rx palette. I have some thin metal washers, and I put a dot of nail glue then added the washers. It works perfectly.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *iashleycouture* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found a quick fix to make my Coastal Scents shadows stick in the Glam Rx palette. I have some thin metal washers, and I put a dot of nail glue then added the washers. It works perfectly.


 Total genius.  I love it!


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 22, 2013)

Genius! A bag of thin washers from a hardware store is usually under $1!



> Originally Posted by *iashleycouture* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found a quick fix to make my Coastal Scents shadows stick in the Glam Rx palette. I have some thin metal washers, and I put a dot of nail glue then added the washers. It works perfectly.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *iashleycouture* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found a quick fix to make my Coastal Scents shadows stick in the Glam Rx palette. I have some thin metal washers, and I put a dot of nail glue then added the washers. It works perfectly.


FANTASTIC!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *iashleycouture* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found a quick fix to make my Coastal Scents shadows stick in the Glam Rx palette. I have some thin metal washers, and I put a dot of nail glue then added the washers. It works perfectly.


 I agree! That's a great idea! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## iashleycouture (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks.

Here is what I have in 2 of my palettes.


----------



## princess2010 (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *iashleycouture* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Here is what I have in 2 of my palettes.


 Love! The washer idea is BRILLIANT!

My palette looks EXACTLY like yours on the right!


----------



## pengutango (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *iashleycouture* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found a quick fix to make my Coastal Scents shadows stick in the Glam Rx palette. I have some thin metal washers, and I put a dot of nail glue then added the washers. It works perfectly.


 That's a REALLY clever idea!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> No cutting involved so it's even less time consuming. Thanks for sharing iashleycouture!


----------



## mindcaviar (Mar 24, 2013)

very pretty!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Mar 25, 2013)

I emailed Ipsy about my bag never arriving and they are looking into it. I hope they will send me another one. My bag envy is raging out of control now! LOL


----------



## JC327 (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed Ipsy about my bag never arriving and they are looking into it. I hope they will send me another one. My bag envy is raging out of control now! LOL


 My bag isn't here yet either, in fact I just got my February bag.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Mar 25, 2013)

I know I'm late but I finally got to try the so vain yaby eyeshadow (with a bit of highlighter on the inner corners and the brow bones) and I was pleasanly surprised... it was pretty pigmented on me, without even using eye primer!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Baberanza (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I know I'm late but I finally got to try the so vain yaby eyeshadow (with a bit of highlighter on the inner corners and the brow bones) and I was pleasanly surprised... it was pretty pigmented on me, without even using eye primer!


 It looks great on you - you have gorgeous eyes!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I know I'm late but I finally got to try the so vain yaby eyeshadow (with a bit of highlighter on the inner corners and the brow bones) and I was pleasanly surprised... it was pretty pigmented on me, without even using eye primer!


 Looks really pretty on you.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I know I'm late but I finally got to try the so vain yaby eyeshadow (with a bit of highlighter on the inner corners and the brow bones) and I was pleasanly surprised... it was pretty pigmented on me, without even using eye primer!


 Gorgeous!  I can't wait to try it as an all-over shade now.  (And I am LOVING how you put it with a brown eyeliner!  You look amazing!)


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Mar 26, 2013)

Thank you so much ladies... I actually think my eyes are boring, but a bit of blue or teal eyeshadow always perks them up!







> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gorgeous!  I can't wait to try it as an all-over shade now.  (And I am LOVING how you put it with a brown eyeliner!  You look amazing!)


 Thanks!



This is actually the Starlet brown eye pencil we got from ipsy a few months ago!


----------



## Cathie (Mar 31, 2013)

Has anyone started an April thread yet?


----------



## shy32 (Mar 31, 2013)

Yes there is a good size thread with full spoiler


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Cathie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone started an April thread yet?


 https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133865/spoilers-april-ipsy-bag/330#post_2042849

there you go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cathie (Mar 31, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 8, 2013)

So my March bag arrived today, I got my shadows in azalea petal &amp; seashell. I wonder if i'm  on their light list because I got the nude nailtini in January.


----------



## nishino (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So my March bag arrived today, I got my shadows in azalea petal &amp; seashell. I wonder if i'm  on their light list because I got the nude nailtini in January.


 same here!  i would've loved the bloody mary nail polish and the So Vein teal eye color!  I keep trying to change my original profile but it won't let me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It's weird that your bag is arriving so late!  Did customer service have any sort of explanation for you?


----------



## JC327 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nishino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> same here!  i would've loved the bloody mary nail polish and the So Vein teal eye color!  I keep trying to change my original profile but it won't let me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> It's weird that your bag is arriving so late!  Did customer service have any sort of explanation for you?


 I actually got the red nailtini also  because I sent them an email enquiring about tracking for my January bag. They said they couldn't track it past a certain point so they sent a new one. Also everything arrives much later because I am in Germany.


----------



## pengutango (Apr 15, 2013)

Has anyone tried the makeup remover wipes and got a burning sensation afterwards? I didn't have any major breakouts or cuts on my face, but after using it, my face like it was on fire! &gt;.&lt; Had to use a few ice cubes to cool it down, then went back to using my usual makeup remover concoction of extra virgin olive oil and witch hazel.


----------



## bluelion (Apr 15, 2013)

Maybe an allergic reaction? I didn't have that extreme of a reaction, but it did sting a bit around my eyes, which faded on its own. Wouldn't repurchase for that reason alone.


----------



## pengutango (Apr 15, 2013)

Maybe. If so, I have no idea what ingredient would have caused it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've never used makeup wipes before, so wasn't sure what to expect. I'll give it another go... eventually and see how that goes. Regardless, I definitely wouldn't repurchase it as I'm more than happy with my current makeup remover and I rather not have my face on fire.


----------

